# My Jaw Surgery Journey (Video and Pictures)



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



King 

have a lot of respect for everything you have done for yourself brother. I know it must have been a long and difficult struggle and want to let you know that we greatly appreciate your contribution here


----------



## Golgo13 (Sep 30, 2021)

Based bullet points, thanks for not wasting my time.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 30, 2021)

good stuffass


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 30, 2021)

soon will be me, will try to do a video too


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 30, 2021)

As always with bimax... let me guess, side profile improved but frontal there is no difference. Am i correct? If yes, now you need to get implants as a next step.


----------



## delusionalretard (Sep 30, 2021)

Mirin'


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 30, 2021)

I cringed so hard seeing your gums and shit

Ffs man I want to get jaw surgery but it's so scary fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 30, 2021)

why that implant sound somehow cheap since you said that its custom and PEEK? Have you gotten any discounts or it isnt as completely custom as you think?


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Sep 30, 2021)

Top stuff bruv


----------



## MeinChadf (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Look at your fucking cheekbones you absolute mogger. Excellent vid man thank you


----------



## Preston (Sep 30, 2021)

Thx for making this thread and reporting back. U dropped this king 👑


----------



## Preston (Sep 30, 2021)

@reptiles @SixCRY @LooksOverAll


----------



## reptiles (Sep 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> @reptiles @SixCRY @LooksOverAll



I would have pushed more movement 6mm on the maxilla and 12 mm jaw and 10 mm chin although risks increase but still worth the risk to look better NGL other than that it was really good alfaro is the person i would reccomend the most but he's so fucking expensive he does the largest movements of any doc barring gunson raffani is gonna be dead soon lets be honest.


----------



## one job away (Sep 30, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I cringed so hard seeing your gums and shit
> 
> Ffs man I want to get jaw surgery but it's so scary fuck


Listen to “no ez way out” from rocky bro and you gonna get the motivation required. Cuz there is no easy way out and live only once. It’s the one shot you got


----------



## reptiles (Sep 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> @reptiles @SixCRY @LooksOverAll



Oceancig is nice as well he's gotten some really nice results


----------



## one job away (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



I thank you so much sir. Will you stay on this Forum now you’ve achieved your goal to keep answer questions or will you enjoy your life and move on ? I will probably have a lot to ask in the next months ngl


----------



## reptiles (Sep 30, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I cringed so hard seeing your gums and shit
> 
> Ffs man I want to get jaw surgery but it's so scary fuck



What's scary about it they get a pietzo device cut bone done place in titanium plates what's scary about that process ?


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 30, 2021)

reptiles said:


> What's scary about it they get a pietzo device cut bone done place in titanium plates what's scary about that process ?


I don't know I hate seeing anything surgery related but ESPECIALLY just the mouth region is so scary 

I guess I'll be under anesthesia and it'll be a doctor working on me and when I wake up I'll be fine so I guess it's not so bad


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 30, 2021)

one job away said:


> I thank you so much sir. Will you stay on this Forum now you’ve achieved your goal to keep answer questions or will you enjoy your life and move on ? I will probably have a lot to ask in the next months ngl


The only way to leave this forum is by achieving chad or chadlite level. Otherwise you will be invisible to attractive girls and waste your life here, even with 5 surgeries under your belt.


----------



## Preston (Sep 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## .👽. (Sep 30, 2021)

mirin bro u did everything i want in 1 fking surgery 

obviously we need a before after of your front but I guess it could take months to swell down. 

also you got similar movements as me. did you had an overbite before you pushing back the teeth with braces?


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



have a speedy recovery op


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 30, 2021)

No bimax for ur gay voice

Jk bro❤️, I'm going to watch the video now.


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks mate, you're a looksmaxing inspiration bhai, I'll try to be as detailed as you with my surgeries, expect for the video I'm too high inhib for that 

The fact that Ramieri does peek implants and I personally saw some 3d models with screws on on this table (meaning the guy wanted implants after bimax) makes me think Ramieri could actually do both my osteotomy and implants, and I don't need to travel to USA (even if he sounded very conservative about it)


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 30, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> As always with bimax... let me guess, side profile improved but frontal there is no difference. Am i correct? If yes, now you need to get implants as a next step.


That's what concern me. 
They really cant do anything for the front?


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> That's what concern me.
> They really cant do anything for the front?


why would that concern you when you jaw is fine from the front?


----------



## mewcoper (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



mirin ur dedication bro, you look good in motion than photos


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 30, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> That's what concern me.
> They really cant do anything for the front?


jaw widening, giving more chin height, making the mandibular body wider with chin wing, making the chin wider, changing all the ways that all light gets in ur face etc


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 30, 2021)

rate transformation @subhuman incel


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2021)

Is there a reason why you choose infra without zygo projections? you just wanted to fix your undereyesupport?


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 30, 2021)

congrats

pls post pics after swelling has gone down too


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 30, 2021)

Mirin looksmax dedication, nice stuff


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 30, 2021)

Great documenting 

Was i already said PM we can already see the improvement even tho ur swollen as fuck cuz ur 1-2w most OP

Final results to judge is 3month PO, we are waiting boyyy

Soon getting my Bimax , i will share my results 3month PO


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 30, 2021)

how long do you need to stop the gym?


----------



## Mehditianeptine (Sep 30, 2021)

This is awesome. So much respect. It takes a lot of courage 🙏


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 30, 2021)

OP sounds and looks like a maths teacher in England 

@FastBananaCEO @PingPong @Zakamg


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 30, 2021)

This was surprisingly affordable. All of that in the US could easily be $60k+ considering the expertise of the surgeons involved.


----------



## .👽. (Sep 30, 2021)

N1666 said:


> OP sounds and looks like a maths teacher in England
> 
> @FastBananaCEO @PingPong @Zakamg


yoo nigga stop larping as a 16yo 😡


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 30, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> how long do you need to stop the gym?



Dr Ramieri says 4 weeks mininum and no heavy lifting that would clench your teeth.

I am back on testosterone and primobolan to help in getting my weight and strength back. 

Expect to lose alot of weight and strength after this surgery even if you are eating well.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 30, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> why would that concern you when you jaw is fine from the front?


Because it is not


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 30, 2021)

.👽. said:


> mirin bro u did everything i want in 1 fking surgery
> 
> obviously we need a before after of your front but I guess it could take months to swell down.
> 
> also you got similar movements as me. did you had an overbite before you pushing back the teeth with braces?


Yeah i hope to get before and afters when the swelling is gone and edit it into the video all with a higher resolution. But wanted to give you guys something now and not wait that long.

I had camouflage orthodontics before pre surgical orthodontics. So i guess i had a minor overbite before having braces at all.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 30, 2021)

sick bro

how did you go about getting orthodontics in london and then surgery in italy?


----------



## .👽. (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah i hope to get before and afters when the swelling is gone and edit it into the video all with a higher resolution. But wanted to give you guys something now and not wait that long.
> 
> I had camouflage orthodontics before pre surgical orthodontics. So i guess i had a minor overbite before having braces at all.





Gaia262 said:


> Yeah i hope to get before and afters when the swelling is gone and edit it into the video all with a higher resolution. But wanted to give you guys something now and not wait that long.
> 
> I had camouflage orthodontics before pre surgical orthodontics. So i guess i had a minor overbite before having braces at all.


so u think 8-9mm bsso made a big difference? fixing overbite + pushing the jaw little more over the "natural" state?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Dr Ramieri says 4 weeks mininum and no heavy lifting that would clench your teeth.
> 
> I am back on testosterone and primobolan to help in getting my weight and strength back.
> 
> Expect to lose alot of weight and strength after this surgery even if you are eating well.


How long do you have to wait until you can clench your teeth? I assume this is due to CCW rotation?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Congrats brother, I'm Mirin


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 30, 2021)

.👽. said:


> so u think 8-9mm bsso made a big difference? fixing overbite + pushing the jaw little more over the "natural" state?


It made a reasonable difference, it just balanced/harmonised my face. I wouldn't say i have a slayer lower third. The biggest change imo was the infraorbital malar implants tbh



LooksOverAll said:


> How long do you have to wait until you can clench your teeth? I assume this is due to CCW rotation?



I had clockwise rotation for short face. He didnt say how long to not clench teeth but tbh, its going to be a long time before i can lift heavy again. It will be light to medium weights for months.


----------



## .👽. (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> It made a reasonable difference, it just balanced/harmonised my face. I wouldn't say i have a slayer lower third. The biggest change imo was the infraorbital malar implants tbh
> 
> 
> 
> I had clockwise rotation for short face. He didnt say how long to not clench teeth but tbh, its going to be a long time before i can lift heavy again. It will be light to medium weights for months.


are u happy with the movements? or do u wish that u had more?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 30, 2021)

Wtf man, you already had long mandible why would you need BSSO that makes it even more longer? Uncanny look? 


@subhuman incel


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Thats expensive asf but good job


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 30, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Wtf man, you already had long mandible why would you need BSSO that makes it even more longer? Uncanny look?
> 
> 
> @subhuman incel


Nah he looked a bit recessed and a stronger jaw makes you look more masculine and handsome. He definetly profited from bimax. @Gaia262 you said you needed cw rotation, so im assuming you had negative occlusal plane right? Also your nose isnt as bad as i first thought when i saw ramieris result on instagram. Definetly looks masculine like the surgeon himself said. Cant wait for swelling goes down and see your end result 🤗


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 30, 2021)

yo


Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



u didn't tag me finance mfer

awesome thread though waiting for the swelling to go away and ascend you


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 30, 2021)

🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧














I love this picture, the lighting makes it looks like god blessed your face. Post ascension bliss 😴😇.

Great documentary mate. *I have a couple of suggestions for improvements to your draft video:*

>Poor video and sound quality. You have spent about £30,000 on surgery. I am sure you can afford a better video editing software assuming the render quality is the issue. Or you can purchase a better phone/camera. Unfortunately I will have to iphonepill you. Iphones make you look more NT, but android phones are still very good. I have a Samsung Galaxy S21 (I upgraded from an S6 JFL) and its a mogger tier phone.

> From 19:02 to 21:55 is just nothing other then you blending. Either speed up this part or add a voice over. You could talk about which ingredients you have used. Or you could make some small talk . Watch some cooking shows then imitate what they do.





Huge lifefuel tbh, I got excited watching this. I can't wait to see your 3 month post op results. If you remember tag me bro. 

I will make a documentary aswell after I get jaw surgery. Although I will need to save up for about 1.5-2 years before I can afford it .




If I am lucky I will be on £20,000 a year. If not I will probably be earning about £17-18k a year. Luckily I live at home so 90% of this can go towards surgery but still... Being a Poorcel sucks.


----------



## APJ (Sep 30, 2021)

Been looking forward to this. Great, informative video, from one of the few people on this part of the internet who is actually walking the walk with regards to ‘whatever it takes’ looksmaxxing.

It’s clear that even with all the swelling on day 7 there’s a clear positive difference vs. the before. Also enjoyed hearing the ‘bellissimo’ from the surgical staff in the background lol. Wishing you all the life benefits that come from this level of looks improvement.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 30, 2021)

@Gaia262 I have some questions, mainly funding related questions. How did you fund this surgery? Did you take out a loan or did you just save up?

Do they also expect all of the money upfront or can you pay it installments? 

I am also suprised that you got braces for £2500 pounds in London. I have been quoted for £4460 by an orthdonist in manchester, but my teeth are fucked tbh.




They said jaw surgery would cost between £10-12K but I am skeptical to get my DJS with this maxfac. His name is Mark Boyle and I cannot find any information on him. I am cosulting with him in November so I will listen to what he has to say. Tbh I would probably also want the implants you have so I will consult with Dr Ramieri. 

Also can you feel the implants under your skin when you move your face? Is facial mobility compromised in any way due to the implants? What is the tingling sensation like due to nerve damage?


----------



## user47283 (Sep 30, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Can’t wait to see final results as swelling subsides


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 30, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> sick bro
> 
> how did you go about getting orthodontics in london and then surgery in italy?



I had braces in the past there and rang in and Dr Alex was willing to take on the case. Extremely nice and supportive guy and the prices were amazing.


mulattomaxxer said:


> 🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man i appreciate it, i totally agree with the editing i have the HD version but my phones memory couldn't take it even after deleting a bunch of things will redo it all on my computer when i have all the other footage like post op pics, consultation video, getting my scans, video of my orthodontist. I really want this to be as comprehensive and detailed as possible for you guys.



mulattomaxxer said:


> @Gaia262 I have some questions, mainly funding related questions. How did you fund this surgery? Did you take out a loan or did you just save up?
> 
> Do they also expect all of the money upfront or can you pay it installments?
> 
> ...



I funded this with my own savings (wage slaving). 

I wouldnt go with any UK surgeons, they are trash tier in comparison to surgeons abroad and are more expensive. 

Yeah the implants are probably the best part of my surgery tbh, they changed my eye area alot. I can't feel them no more they are apart of me now. The tingling was just for the first few weeks as the nerves need to adjust i think.

It didnt effect my facial mobility. However, my lips are on some part numb and around my mouth but thats completely expected from jaw surgery for months. Dr Ramieri says there will be zero problems.


----------



## DEFAULT (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you that was such a good watch! Amazing journey Did your family support your surgery decision?

I read that some people experience "post surgery depression" for some time, due to emotional stress and as a side effect of anesthesia, Gaia did you experience such?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 1, 2021)

DEFAULT said:


> Thank you that was such a good watch! Amazing journey Did your family support your surgery decision?
> 
> I read that some people experience "post surgery depression" for some time, due to emotional stress and as a side effect of anesthesia, Gaia did you experience such?



Tbh only my mum knew, tbh familys reaction needs to be discussed here as to be honest my brothers are being silent and akward about everything. They dont know how to react

Its understandable someone you knew for over 20 years walks in with a diffferent face. 

It doesnt help that im swollen as well. Also my eye area changed which effects how people remember you.

It doesnt upset me as i have seen tbe results and its good so its just being patient with the swelling and giving it time for everyone to adjust.


----------



## lutte (Oct 1, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> @Gaia262 I have some questions, mainly funding related questions. How did you fund this surgery? Did you take out a loan or did you just save up?
> 
> Do they also expect all of the money upfront or can you pay it installments?
> 
> ...


straightest teeth in ingerlond


----------



## coolguy1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Mirin ur low inhib for posting this video ngl


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> straightest teeth in ingerlond


🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧




🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧

Cope, bad teeth gets you a modelling contract with gucci  r-right. Its fucking over for my teeth tbh. Its a shame veneers are cucked and giga expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 1, 2021)

Rhino was a big mistake imo


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 1, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Rhino was a big mistake imo


he had a wide unaesthetic nose, why should it have been a mistake.


----------



## Mehditianeptine (Oct 1, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Tbh only my mum knew, tbh familys reaction needs to be discussed here as to be honest my brothers are being silent and akward about everything. They dont know how to react
> 
> Its understandable someone you knew for over 20 years walks in with a diffferent face.
> 
> ...


Is your eye area changed that much that people are not recognising you ?
In watching your video, you definetly get better face aesthetically but I don't think at all that it changed your face completely.
I think some people need some time to adapt. You should stay normal and don't get nervous about it to show them that you are sure about what you did. Once they feel that it's something that you are sure about it, they will accept it as well.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Oct 1, 2021)

Wtf i pay the same but dont get implants


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Oct 1, 2021)

Can you post before/after photos im at work and cant watch the video


----------



## uranio (Oct 1, 2021)

Congratulations Gaia, you helped me in dms a few months ago so I hope you will be satisfied with your outcome you deserve it. I know the swelling is noticeable atm, but can you see some improvement on your bone around the nose? Like a more projected paranasal area


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 1, 2021)

uranio said:


> Congratulations Gaia, you helped me in dms a few months ago so I hope you will be satisfied with your outcome you deserve it. I know the swelling is noticeable atm, but can you see some improvement on your bone around the nose? Like a more projected paranasal area



Thanks man, i think there is improvement in that area, the malar area and infraorbital area mproved significantly from the implants.

its hard to say as that area just around the nose is really swollen from the rhinoplasty + malar implants.

It could be swelling or it could be real advacement. 

I will be adding to the video further post ops especially the 6 month mark for you guys so you guys can see the real results.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Oct 1, 2021)

super happy for you. I'm seeing Gunson for mine next year. Will cost a fortune but oh well.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Oct 1, 2021)

tbh we need to see if the front ans 3/4 profile changes and by how much to see if this made a difference. aspie zoomed in shots its hard to tell


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 1, 2021)

Op are you vaxxed? Is there any way as far as you know to get bimax from the Italian moggers without vax?


----------



## thecel (Oct 1, 2021)

I’ll mog your surgeries with my surgeries:

MSE : +10 mm upper intermolar
Teeth Alignment : fix dental crowding & mandibular dental arch broadening
Neurocranial Narrowization : −10 mm head width
Distraction Osteogenesis of the Forward Cranium : +25 mm anterior skull length (moves the maxilla with it)
OBO : +7.5 mm IPD & +15 mm frontolateral cheekbonal breadth
Bilateral Zygorbital Expansion : +7.5 mm PFL & +7.5 mm IPD & +15 mm frontolateral cheekbonal breadth
Bilateral Zygomatic Breadth Reduction : −25 mm bizygomatic breadth on fronts (to compensate for +30 mm bizygomatic breadth due to orbital separation and orbit width expansion) & −2.5 mm bizygomatic breadth on processes
Le Fort 1 Impaction : −5 mm face length
Le Fort 2 : +25 mm maxilla–midface advancement
Distraction Osteogenesis of the Mandible : +25 mm mandibular body length
Sagittal Mandible Jaw Rami Thickening : +15 mm side profile view ramus bones’ width & unchanged mandible length
Genioplasty : +10 mm chin projection & consequently +10 mm mandibular body length
15º Degrees Counter-Clockwise Double-Jaw Rotation
Custom Wrap-Around Jaw Implant : +7.5 mm jaw width & +10 mm chin breadth
Glabellar Forwardization : +12.5 mm glabellar forwardness
Supraorbital Forwardization : +7.5 mm brow ridge prominence
Medial Canthoplasty : +2.5 mm PFL
Lateral Canthoplasty: +2.5 mm PFL
Rhinoplasty : Mongoloid nose → Caucasoid nose ( +10 mm radix\nasion projection & more changes )
Lip Lift : −5 mm philtrum length & +5 mm chin height
Buccal Fat Removal
Paranasal Augmentation
Infraorbital Implants
Eyebrows Lowering, Bilateral Lengthening, Positive-Tilting, Thickening, and Densification


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 1, 2021)

Where are your after pics though?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Oct 1, 2021)

thecel said:


> I’ll mog your surgeries with my surgeries:
> 
> MSE : +10 mm upper intermolar
> Teeth Alignment : fix dental crowding & mandibular dental arch broadening
> ...


lets be realistc, you're getting maybe 3-4 of those things


----------



## Ozil (Oct 1, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Oceancig is nice as well he's gotten some really nice results


I think he is way more expensive


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 1, 2021)

@ht-normie-ascending tf you laughin at bruv


----------



## theanonymousone (Oct 1, 2021)

Awesome job, congrats

I am thinking about jaw surgery, most likely just BSSO, how safe is that procedure? I am terrified of any kind of surgery.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 2, 2021)

@Gaia262 why rep but not answer the question?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 2, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Op are you vaxxed? Is there any way as far as you know to get bimax from the Italian moggers without vax?



Yes I am tbh you don't currently need to be vaxed to travel on plane or be admitted into hospital , just need negative covid tests.



copingvolcel said:


> Where are your after pics though?



I will need to wait until all the swelling comes down before i can give accurate afters. But I didn't want the forum to wait 5 months so decided to create this draft video showing up to 7 days . Yes there is alot of swelling but gives some indication.

I plan on editing this in high definition and adding in more footage. Dr Ramieri is sending me the consult footage, reveal with my orthodontist, 6 months post op pics and video.

Currently this is the best i can do. But It will be extremely comprehensive.



theanonymousone said:


> Awesome job, congrats
> 
> I am thinking about jaw surgery, most likely just BSSO, how safe is that procedure? I am terrified of any kind of surgery.



Thanks man, you will be under general anaesthesia so you won't feel or see anythng. Even when done correctly expect alot of swelling in the face and numbness that persists for months. This is the best case scenario. A bsso done wrong is a nightmare.

I don't want to make out it's safe and easy but with a good surgeon the risks are small imo.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 2, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes I am tbh you don't currently need to be vaxed to travel on plan or be admitted into hospital , just need negative covid tests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully there’s enough pushback that the policies remain like this a while longer. Thanks for making this thread/video. Haven’t watched it yet but plan to. Also lifefuel that bimax and genio from some of the best and most blackpilled is still only 15k. I thought it’d be pushing 25k based on what I’d heard here


----------



## theanonymousone (Oct 2, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man, you will be under general anaesthesia so you won't feel or see anythng. Even when done correctly expect alot of swelling in the face and numbness that persists for months. This is the best case scenario. A bsso done wrong is a nightmare.
> 
> I don't want to make out it's safe and easy but with a good surgeon the risks are small imo.



Fuark I thought it was simpler than that, I have access to one of the best hospitals in the U.S. in Chicago, and I assume they would only hire the best orthognathic surgeons, but I'm still very very paranoid. I'm just terrified of things like blood loss, suffocating, dying, etc...I guess suffocating won't matter since my jaw will be going forward not backwards. I actually need it for functional reasons but I will make absolutely sure they take my aesthetic concerns seriously or I will just forget it.

My ortho actually recommended bimax but I don't know if I can mentally handle that, then he said we can probably get away with just a lower jaw surgery.


----------



## Scorpioned (Oct 2, 2021)

Man I'm so happy for you, I remember a while ago you prevented me from wasting money to that stupid Defrancq 
I hope you will look as you want to, you deserve it

Do you plan to get plates removed one day?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 2, 2021)

Scorpioned said:


> Man I'm so happy for you, I remember a while ago you prevented me from wasting money to that stupid Defrancq
> I hope you will look as you want to, you deserve it
> 
> Do you plan to get plates removed one day?



Thanks man happy to help, i will probably keep them in as they don't cause me any problems.


----------



## MeinChadf (Oct 4, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Hey Gaia, hope you are recovering well bro. I have some q's if it's ok

1. Did Ramieri take your input into the infraorbital-malar implant design?
2. Why were extractions necessary? To maximize the possible bsso movement?
3. Did Ramieri offer jaw angle implants as well? I don't think u need them in your case but interested to know what your thoughts are on them anyway
4. Do u think rhino would have been needed anyway to reduce the widening associated with lefort 1?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 4, 2021)

MeinChadf said:


> Hey Gaia, hope you are recovering well bro. I have some q's if it's ok
> 
> 1. Did Ramieri take your input into the infraorbital-malar implant design?
> 2. Why were extractions necessary? To maximize the possible bsso movement?
> 3. Did Ramieri offer jaw angle implants as well? I don't think u need them in your case but interested to know what your thoughts are on them anyway



Sure happy to help.

1. Dr Ramieri did the designs of the implant, he sent me the draft to approve and i went with it.

2. Extractions were needed to create an overjet by retraction after. i wasnt a surgery first candidate. Yes the more of an overjet they create the bigger the bsso they could give.

3. He does do jaw angle implants, we discussed but he said its something i can do after. Most likely as the plan we had was already very invasive and may be overwhelming.


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 4, 2021)

Holy shyt this is everything I need minus the jaw implant, orbital decompression, and LL


----------



## user47283 (Oct 4, 2021)

TheLastABCcel said:


> Holy shyt this is everything I need minus the jaw implant, orbital decompression, and LL


When did he say he’s getting LL


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 5, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> why that implant sound somehow cheap since you said that its custom and PEEK? Have you gotten any discounts or it isnt as completely custom as you think?



It's a great price at €5000 fully custom. Like I said in the video we are early adopters, in a few months or years I expect this to go up to market rates. So hopefully you guys are the ones that get in at these prices.


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Oct 5, 2021)

Congratulations dude. You were always one of the most helpful posters here (and answered queries for me in pm in the past) so glad to see it went well. How long post op will it take for the bulk of the swelling to dissipate (such that someone who didn't know you wouldn't realise that you were after surgery)?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 5, 2021)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Congratulations dude. You were always one of the most helpful posters here (and answered queries for me in pm in the past) so glad to see it went well. How long post op will it take for the bulk of the swelling to dissipate (such that someone who didn't know you wouldn't realise that you were after surgery)?



Thanks man hapoy to help  6 months is a safe time perood. i plan on re doing the video in high definition with my real post op pictures /video at the 6 month period as well as as few other things .


----------



## Weed (Oct 6, 2021)

Mogs me


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Tbh only my mum knew, tbh familys reaction needs to be discussed here as to be honest my brothers are being silent and akward about everything. They dont know how to react
> 
> Its understandable someone you knew for over 20 years walks in with a diffferent face.
> 
> ...


this is what bothers me the most, how people would react lol

ever think a simple genio/bimax would ever be not noticeable 

what if you pair it with lots of weight loss? i actually wanted to get the same procedures as you


----------



## Donc0ck (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> this is what bothers me the most, how people would react lol
> 
> ever think a simple genio/bimax would ever be not noticeable
> 
> what if you pair it with lots of weight loss? i actually wanted to get the same procedures as you


Say you mewed


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2021)

Donc0ck said:


> Say you mewed


My friends/acquaintances already started acting jealous/different when I simply lost lots of weight and went from incel to non incel

I want a genio and infraorbital implants at the very least. they would just start hating jfl


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> this is what bothers me the most, how people would react lol
> 
> ever think a simple genio/bimax would ever be not noticeable
> 
> what if you pair it with lots of weight loss? i actually wanted to get the same procedures as you





Donc0ck said:


> Say you mewed



In all honesty the best thing to do is to let them all know its for purely functional reasons like better breathing and show them scans of your air ways ect. Make it out you have to do it or its future health problems (doctors order).

*Do not let them know it was for cosmetic purposes.*


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> My friends/acquaintances already started acting jealous/different when I simply lost lots of weight and went from incel to non incel
> 
> I want a genio and infraorbital implants at the very least. they would just start hating jfl


thats mean they were not friends from the start


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Oct 7, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> When did he say he’s getting LL


I'm saying I need it


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## maketheforumprivate (Oct 8, 2021)

What a fucking imbecile you are, race doesnt matter if he uses aquarella blue contacts now he will slay, op, needs to do 1 month 3 month 6 month and 1 year post op pls.


CATBOY said:


> there is no hope for curries
> 
> nice waste of 25k


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Oct 8, 2021)

thecel said:


> I’ll mog your surgeries with my surgeries:
> 
> MSE : +10 mm upper intermolar
> Teeth Alignment : fix dental crowding & mandibular dental arch broadening
> ...


Just shatter your face into pieces theory.


----------



## nambog (Oct 8, 2021)

Guya is that you?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 8, 2021)

@Thompsonz @PingPong Rate his transformation


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 8, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Thompsonz @PingPong Rate his transformation


Transformation 404


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 8, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Transformation 404


nosejob was totally unneseastry now it looks feminine imho


----------



## MeinChadf (Oct 8, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> there is no hope for curries
> 
> nice waste of 25k


You are smoking some of Afghanistan's finest copium, the taliban salute you sir


----------



## Weed (Oct 9, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> As always with bimax... let me guess, side profile improved but frontal there is no difference. Am i correct? If yes, now you need to get implants as a next step.


Doesn't it decrease philtrum size since they kind of cut some of your maxilla out? Lel


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Oct 10, 2021)

CATBOY said:


> there is no hope for curries
> 
> nice waste of 25k


i agree, there is no surgery for race sadly


----------



## maketheforumprivate (Oct 10, 2021)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> i agree, there is no surgery for race sadly


So stupid race doesnt matter, u can fraud with contacts


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Oct 11, 2021)

You did it Gaia congrats, even from the early afters I can already see improvement.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 12, 2021)

my initial thought - omg he even ascend ogee curve in mask , well done scince you done other things then bimax, true looksmaxer


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 12, 2021)

when swalling gone do you update us with another video?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 12, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> when swalling gone do you update us with another video?



Yup, i will redo the video in HD with updated pics and some more content.

It will be 5 months from now.


----------



## maketheforumprivate (Oct 13, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Yup, i will redo the video in HD with updated pics and some more content.
> 
> It will be 5 months from now.


The nose will be swollen for a year so dont worry about that, could you do a 1 month and 3 month too? Just pics and 1 video in motion, glad you are doing this I know how surgery feels like when you cant feel half your face afterwards.


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 13, 2021)

maketheforumprivate said:


> The nose will be swollen for a year so dont worry about that, could you do a 1 month and 3 month too? Just pics and 1 video in motion, glad you are doing this I know how surgery feels like when you cant feel half your face afterwards.



Yeah it will take a long time. Especially as i am thick skinned.

I may take a video at 3 months but 6 months will be the perfect time its also when i go back to see Dr Ramieri for proffesional photos to be taken.


----------



## materialistic (Oct 13, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah it will take a long time. Especially as i am thick skinned.
> 
> I may take a video at 3 months but 6 months will be the perfect time its also when i go back to see Dr Ramieri for proffesional photos to be taken.


Are you being able to breathe normally through your nose all the time? Or do you need to open your mouth¿


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 13, 2021)

materialistic said:


> Are you being able to breathe normally through your nose all the time? Or do you need to open your mouth¿



Now i can breathe from my nose perfectly fine. It's a alot clearer as i bad a septoplasty aswell.


----------



## Primordial (Oct 13, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Now i can breathe from my nose perfectly fine. It's a alot clearer as i bad a septoplasty aswell.


thats great bro, I'm looking forward to mine cos I got a deviated septum so the breathing isn't that clear.


----------



## materialistic (Oct 15, 2021)

Have you had to extract all of your wisdom teeth, or just the bottom ones?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 15, 2021)

materialistic said:


> Have you had to extract all of your wisdom teeth, or just the bottom ones?



Just the bottom two, its where they do the bsso cut.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 15, 2021)

maketheforumprivate said:


> What a fucking imbecile you are, race doesnt matter if he uses aquarella blue contacts now he will slay, op, needs to do 1 month 3 month 6 month and 1 year post op pls.


Na lol its over for him. He has 0 chance even post surgery. We've seen curries way better than him get obliterated


----------



## uranio (Oct 16, 2021)

Did you get 4 mm of anterior downgraft right? In order to achieve cw rotation


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 16, 2021)

uranio said:


> Did you get 4 mm of anterior downgraft right? In order to achieve cw rotation



Yup.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Oct 17, 2021)

fucking awesome. best post in looksmax history imo


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Oct 19, 2021)

Has your eye area improved so far from the infraorbital-malar implants?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 19, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Has your eye area improved so far from the infraorbital-malar implants?



Definately, it looks less "weak" . I've also noticed that patients undergoing craniofacial surgeries tend to have an improved eye area even though the eye area itself was never touched.

I.e. a bimax and rhinoplasty improves the eye area.


----------



## suckerty34 (Oct 20, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Definately, it looks less "weak" . I've also noticed that patients undergoing craniofacial surgeries tend to have an improved eye area even though the eye area itself was never touched.
> 
> I.e. a bimax and rhinoplasty improves the eye area.
> 
> ...


Do you think they would have improved without the infraorbital rim implants? I want to get IR implants, but my surgeon doesn't do them.


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 20, 2021)

suckerty34 said:


> Do you think they would have improved without the infraorbital rim implants? I want to get IR implants, but my surgeon doesn't do them.



There would still be an improvement imo


----------



## suckerty34 (Oct 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Na lol its over for him. He has 0 chance even post surgery. We've seen curries way better than him get obliterated


His before mogs me ngl, and will prob mog my post surgery


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Na lol its over for him. He has 0 chance even post surgery. We've seen curries way better than him get obliterated


He should have listened to cocainecowboy. His height and phenotype are his biggest limitations. Tbh I don't think the surgeries made any real difference in how he is perceived IRL. I'm not trying to be negative but too many of people over here think surgery is magic. It's effective for fixing minor shit but at the end of they day it's not going to turn an average guy into a slayer.


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 20, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Definately, it looks less "weak" . I've also noticed that patients undergoing craniofacial surgeries tend to have an improved eye area even though the eye area itself was never touched.
> 
> I.e. a bimax and rhinoplasty improves the eye area.
> 
> ...


Cope, she got fat grafts.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Tbh I don't think the surgeries made any real difference in how he is perceived IRL.


Honestly?
You can tell this from that before-after.

He might be imrpoved himself but not in that way that you can tell "yeah, now girls are yours".. minimal changes

And i'm worried cuz people here said i have to do the same procedure


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Honestly?
> You can tell this from that before-after.
> 
> He might be imrpoved himself but not in that way that you can tell "yeah, now girls are yours".. minimal changes
> ...


They'll tell everyone here who is a lil bit recessed to get bimax jfl. Getting jaw surgery is not worth it unless you have very noticeable recession. People over here nitpick everyone's face and exaggerate the effect minor flaws have on your overall appearance. I have seen your post asking for jaw surgery advice. A lot of people will call this cope but I do not see how bimax would make any real difference. If anything, you may end up looking worse. If I have to be very autistic in analyzing your face, then maybe your lower third isn't 100% ideal but fuck even a lot of PSL gods are not 100% perfect. Only thing I'd get in your situation would be submental lipo or something (after lowering bf as much as you reasonably can). Jaw surgery would be massive overkill. I am not some redditor saying this to be nice. If your lower third was shit tier, I would defo tell you to get it but really it would be a waste of money for you.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 21, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Honestly?
> You can tell this from that before-after.
> 
> He might be imrpoved himself but not in that way that you can tell "yeah, now girls are yours".. minimal changes
> ...


people here said a lot of things you ignore though
like to prioritize your lips


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Oct 21, 2021)

Obviously a very good result. Ignore the imbeciles


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Oct 22, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> people here said a lot of things you ignore though
> like to prioritize your lips


My lips are like that cuz I'm recessed.
I didnt ignore them, just i won't go for fillers lol


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Oct 22, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> They'll tell everyone here who is a lil bit recessed to get bimax jfl. Getting jaw surgery is not worth it unless you have very noticeable recession. People over here nitpick everyone's face and exaggerate the effect minor flaws have on your overall appearance. I have seen your post asking for jaw surgery advice. A lot of people will call this cope but I do not see how bimax would make any real difference. If anything, you may end up looking worse. If I have to be very autistic in analyzing your face, then maybe your lower third isn't 100% ideal but fuck even a lot of PSL gods are not 100% perfect. Only thing I'd get in your situation would be submental lipo or something (after lowering bf as much as you reasonably can). Jaw surgery would be massive overkill. I am not some redditor saying this to be nice. If your lower third was shit tier, I would defo tell you to get it but really it would be a waste of money for you.


Death tier post.
So i cant improve.
How i will fix my deep bite?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Good job on goig thru with it bro


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 22, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Death tier post.
> So i cant improve.
> How i will fix my deep bite?


If it's for functional reasons, go ahead. Dude, you're already above average looking. You can go and get jaw surgery but don't expect to it turn you into some 7 PSL gigamogger. If I looked like you I would focus on non-looks related things than try to get surgery to look perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Oct 22, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> *If it's for functional reasons, go ahead. Dude, you're already above average looking*. You can go and get jaw surgery but don't expect to it turn you into some 7 PSL gigamogger. *If I looked like you I would focus on non-looks related things than try to get surgery to look perfect.*



That's fucking cope.
Focusing in things that are not about look means be dead in 2021.. in italy then jfl.

Above average while i fucked only 2 girls this year, one was shit tier, and i have been rejected countless times.
I look like shit for girls, and i need to fix most important flaw asap


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 22, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> That's fucking cope.
> Focusing in things that are not about look means be dead in 2021.. in italy then jfl.
> 
> Above average while i fucked only 2 girls this year, one was shit tier, and i have been rejected countless times.
> I look like shit for girls, and i need to fix most important flaw asap



Bro can you stop hijacking my thread.

Converse in PMs with him. 

Imagine disrespecting a dude who had the surgeries you are trying to get.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Dr Ramieri says 4 weeks mininum and no heavy lifting that would clench your teeth.
> 
> I am back on testosterone and primobolan to help in getting my weight and strength back.
> 
> Expect to lose alot of weight and strength after this surgery even if you are eating well.


Bro as you roid is your physique aesthetic and lean?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Bro as you roid is your physique aesthetic and lean?



In my vid I'm off roids and I lost so much weight I dropped down to 128lb.

I'm back on roids for the past month and putting back the weight on but my body in shape is very athletic and aesthetic.

My face was always the failo.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> In my vid I'm off roids and I lost so much weight I dropped down to 128lb.
> 
> I'm back on roids for the past month and putting back the weight on but my body in shape is very athletic and aesthetic.
> 
> My face was always the failo.


Whats ur weight when you look your best? 128lbs is very light are you 150lbs on roids? What's your body fat when u look your best


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Whats ur weight when you look your best? 128lbs is very light are you 150lbs on roids? What's your body fat when u look your best



On roids I'm like 150lb max.

I was only 128lb because surgical stress nukes all your weight.

Body fat its difficult to say as i had High definition liposuction in the past so need to get dexa scan to accurately say. I do plan on getting one next year.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> On roids I'm like 150lb max.
> 
> I was only 128lb because surgical stress nukes all your weight.
> 
> Body fat its difficult to say as i has High definition liposuction in the past so need to get dexa scan to accurately say. I do plan on getting one next year.


How tall are you?
By level of physique development did you at least look like my Avi in terms of leaness and muscle size?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> How tall are you?
> By level of physique development did you at least look like my Avi in terms of leaness and muscle size?


 I'm 5 ft 6 , yes very similar in physique.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Bro can you stop hijacking my thread.
> 
> Converse in PMs with him.
> 
> Imagine disrespecting a dude who had the surgeries you are trying to get.



Everything can't be about you bro


----------



## LilHappyLilSad (Oct 22, 2021)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> i agree, there is no surgery for race sadly


Is my race unattractive for womans? I'm Turk and my skin color is white.


----------



## Kingkellz (Oct 22, 2021)

AlexChase89 said:


> Obviously a very good result.


No.
He should have lost a lot more weight before even going for surgery tbh.
Regarding the surgery, the after (too early to judge bimax) especially the nose is just completely abysmal because the nasal length appears reduced (due to the 2nd point), nasal base inclination increased exposing the external nares, and even the nasal tip projection seems reduced. All 3 of those visual changes result in a much more softer and feminine appearance for both the side and front views of the face. @OldVirgin is correct in saying the nose looks feminine. Not only does it look more feminine but it absolutely does not fit his phenotype.

Original





vs

(morph credits to @Pendejo)


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 23, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> No.
> He should have lost a lot more weight before even going for surgery tbh.
> Regarding the surgery, the after (too early to judge bimax) especially the nose is just completely abysmal because the nasal length appears reduced (due to the 2nd point), nasal base inclination increased exposing the external nares, and even the nasal tip projection seems reduced. All 3 of those visual changes result in a much more softer and feminine appearance for both the side and front views of the face. @OldVirgin is correct in saying the nose looks feminine. Not only does it look more feminine but it absolutely does not fit his phenotype.
> 
> ...



im still swollen and bruised this is no way indicative of the final results. I will be posting 3 month photos next month all in passport equivalent so no frauding.

I was 144lb in the before and 128lb in the after. I was off roids the entire time.

The nose will drop and it already had compared to these photos.


----------



## maketheforumprivate (Oct 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> im still swollen and bruised this is no way indicative of the final results. I will be posting 3 month photos next month all in passport equivalent so no frauding.
> 
> I was 144lb in the before and 128lb in the after. I was off roids the entire time.
> 
> The nose will drop and it already had compared to these photos.


Regarding the nose alot of koreans get injections to achieve this high nosed look, so you can too If you want its jus with injection I think


----------



## Delusion (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 24, 2021)

Delusion said:


> View attachment 1378019


It does look good ngl.

Next month I will post my 3 month pictures then we can see after i regained my weight and swelling has come down significantly.


----------



## one job away (Oct 25, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> It does look good ngl.
> 
> Next month I will post my 3 month pictures then we can see after i regained my weight and swelling has come down significantly.


Can you tag me pls ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 25, 2021)

one job away said:


> Can you tag me pls ?



Ofc


----------



## Preston (Oct 25, 2021)

Tag me aswell


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Bimax next month. Can’t wait to fix my tiny lower third


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 26, 2021)

Preston said:


> Tag me aswell


ty


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



I wish you got ramus widening and ramus height


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 26, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I wish you got ramus widening and ramus height



With thick skin, just gives you a bloated look or a caveman look with my phenotype. 

I prefer the neotonous look. 

Overtime on testosterone should cause some growth in that area.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> With thick skin, just gives you a bloated look or a caveman look with my phenotype.
> 
> I prefer the neotonous look.
> 
> Overtime on testosterone should cause some growth in that area.


Bro you are underestimating how important Dymorphism is


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 26, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Bro you are underestimating how important Dymorphism is



Its what's the best within the realms of your phenotype. 

People wanted larger maxilla movements on me, but there was a massive risk of chimp limp with my phenotype.

Adding an implant onto my ramus or mandible will just bloat me up further with larger cheeks and thick skin covering any angularity.

Dymorphism will just make me look older, low trust , low IQ and more like an ape putting it simply.


I'm just fixing failos and to create harmony. Then i can move onto other things.

Trying to force to create halos is where things go wrong.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Its what's the best within the realms of your phenotype.
> 
> People wanted larger maxilla movements on me, but there was a massive risk of chimp limp with my phenotype.
> 
> ...


Ramus widening is an ostoenomy not an implant. You can do a ramus cut osteo to heighten the ramus


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 26, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Ramus widening is an ostoenomy not an implant. You can do a ramus cut osteo to heighten the ramus



I'm not adding in obscure surgeries that will require me to go back through the whole surgical process, risking nerve damage again. For what would give me 0.1psl boost.

Like i said i will correct as many failos as possible and move on regarding my face.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I'm not adding in obscure surgeries that will require me to go back through the whole surgical process, risking nerve damage again. For what would give me 0.1psl boost.
> 
> Like i said i will correct as many failos as possible and move on regarding my face.


Ok. What surgery is next


----------



## Titbot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I'm not adding in obscure surgeries that will require me to go back through the whole surgical process, risking nerve damage again. For what would give me 0.1psl boost.
> 
> Like i said i will correct as many failos as possible and move on regarding my face.


I understand but having the lower third dymoriphic vertical height is so important. It helps hide assymetries


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 26, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> King
> 
> have a lot of respect for everything you have done for yourself brother. I know it must have been a long and difficult struggle and want to let you know that we greatly appreciate your contribution here


same hes a top guy


Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> I decided to document my experience to help you guys out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



congrats brother ; dont worry the swelling will subside soon and in about 2 months you will be eating solid foods; in about a year you'll be all set; i will talk to you again in DMs sometime 


Titbot said:


> I understand but having the lower third dymoriphic vertical height is so important. It helps hide assymetries


this is not you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 27, 2021)

finally someone who actually underwent surgical procedures
congratulations on your ascension op


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 28, 2021)

You plan to get anything else done OP?
What's your plan for life once all recovered- I know we can put everything in our lives on hold until we have ascended


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 28, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> You plan to get anything else done OP?
> What's your plan for life once all recovered- I know we can put everything in our lives on hold until we have ascended



Not really its all done, just need swelling to come down and to bring it all together.

For life goals just moving onto business now.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 28, 2021)

W


Gaia262 said:


> Not really its all done, just need swelling to come down and to bring it all together.
> 
> For life goals just moving onto business now.


After my UE fillers and maxxing my physique I'll be done too
What about slaying my brother?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 28, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> W
> 
> After my UE fillers and maxxing my physique I'll be done too
> What about slaying my brother?



My overall psl gain won't make me a slayer, its just enough to not be failed hard by my looks.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 28, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> No.
> He should have lost a lot more weight before even going for surgery tbh.
> Regarding the surgery, the after (too early to judge bimax) especially the nose is just completely abysmal because the nasal length appears reduced (due to the 2nd point), nasal base inclination increased exposing the external nares, and even the nasal tip projection seems reduced. All 3 of those visual changes result in a much more softer and feminine appearance for both the side and front views of the face. @OldVirgin is correct in saying the nose looks feminine. Not only does it look more feminine but it absolutely does not fit his phenotype.
> 
> ...


I usually think it's a meme surgery but op could benefit from buccal fat removal imo


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 28, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> My overall psl gain won't make me a slayer, its just enough to not be failed hard by my looks.


That's gutting bro, surely your body must help loads no?
Are you Indian right? Indian girls would surely be Mirin bro


----------



## Rift (Oct 28, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I understand but having the lower third dymoriphic vertical height is so important. It helps hide assymetries


niggas still coping with face when hes 5'5. YOU NEED LL


----------



## Titbot (Oct 28, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> niggas still coping with face when hes 5'5. YOU NEED LL


Imagine thinking you know what best for me


----------



## one job away (Oct 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I understand but having the lower third dymoriphic vertical height is so important. It helps hide assymetries


Is that you ? You look very good. Mistaken you with Zach cox with dyed hair.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 29, 2021)

one job away said:


> Is that you ? You look very good. Mistaken you with Zach cox with dyed hair.


lol


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2021)

Fucking based
Congrats man you made it


----------



## the next o'pry (Oct 31, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> No.
> He should have lost a lot more weight before even going for surgery tbh.
> Regarding the surgery, the after (too early to judge bimax) especially the nose is just completely abysmal because the nasal length appears reduced (due to the 2nd point), nasal base inclination increased exposing the external nares, and even the nasal tip projection seems reduced. All 3 of those visual changes result in a much more softer and feminine appearance for both the side and front views of the face. @OldVirgin is correct in saying the nose looks feminine. Not only does it look more feminine but it absolutely does not fit his phenotype.
> 
> ...







what about this?
@Preston


----------



## Hankhill2160 (Nov 3, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I wish you got ramus widening and ramus height


Isn't what BSSO does is increase the ramus's width and height, or am I misinformed? I thought OP did BSSO. Please do correct my observations if they are false.

Just trying to learn more on these operations man, thanks for your time.


----------



## Donc0ck (Nov 3, 2021)

Hankhill2160 said:


> Isn't what BSSO does is increase the ramus's width and height, or am I misinformed? I thought OP did BSSO. Please do correct my observations if they are false.
> 
> Just trying to learn more on these operations man, thanks for your time.


Google bsso and see where the cut is. Decent amount in front of ramus, so it has no impact on it.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 3, 2021)

maketheforumprivate said:


> Regarding the nose alot of koreans get injections to achieve this high nosed look, so you can too If you want its jus with injection I think


explain


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 3, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti.
> 
> Introduction- before surgery (will be longer in the final draft)
> 
> ...



an absolute warrior op once again have a speedy recovery bro


----------



## JustDoIt (Nov 4, 2021)

Your walk is kinda weird ngl , are you wearing lifts in the video?


----------



## Patient A (Nov 4, 2021)

Should have gotten Lefort 3 lmao


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Nov 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> This was surprisingly affordable. All of that in the US could easily be $60k+ considering the expertise of the surgeons involved.


Giant Implants LLC is surpriisngly MUCH mor e afforable just alook at thi:

 

 

 

Evrtyone thins ts a joke but as yu can se itsa xtrmely etabshed nstargrm.


----------



## wholooksmax (Nov 6, 2021)

What was the reason your orthodontist removed the 4 premolars ("4 on the floor"). If they had done some palatal expansion instead, would it not have facilitated even better results?
Enjoy your new looks brah!


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 6, 2021)

wholooksmax said:


> What was the reason your orthodontist removed the 4 premolars ("4 on the floor"). If they had done some palatal expansion instead, would it not have facilitated even better results?
> Enjoy your new looks brah!



They only removed two premolars this was to decompensate the teeth and retract to alloe a bigger bsso.

Bigger the overjet the bigger the bsso.

I also had two lower wisdom teeth removed this is where they do the bsso cut.


----------



## CristianT (Nov 6, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> Giant Implants LLC is surpriisngly MUCH mor e afforable just alook at thi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is just a meme machine. I can't take this guy seriously. Plus he is kinda young with no experience.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Nov 9, 2021)

From curry to curry.

Sorry to break it to you but your base was shit it's been an improvement but you are still below average.


----------



## anonymous8675 (Nov 9, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> No.
> He should have lost a lot more weight before even going for surgery tbh.
> Regarding the surgery, the after (too early to judge bimax) especially the nose is just completely abysmal because the nasal length appears reduced (due to the 2nd point), nasal base inclination increased exposing the external nares, and even the nasal tip projection seems reduced. All 3 of those visual changes result in a much more softer and feminine appearance for both the side and front views of the face. @OldVirgin is correct in saying the nose looks feminine. Not only does it look more feminine but it absolutely does not fit his phenotype.
> 
> ...


These morphs always look amazing. Why are these not surgically possible?


----------



## one job away (Nov 9, 2021)

Hankhill2160 said:


> Isn't what BSSO does is increase the ramus's width and height, or am I misinformed? I thought OP did BSSO. Please do correct my observations if they are false.
> 
> Just trying to learn more on these operations man, thanks for your time.


Bsso means splitting the jaw on both sides. There are various different splits.

most common is the Obwegeser split.

a bsso can not change the height of a ramus but it can be used to widen the jaw


----------



## one job away (Nov 9, 2021)

anonymous8675 said:


> These morphs always look amazing. Why are these not surgically possible?


The morph looks pretty much exactly like the result but with a taller nose bridge. The real result also has a more slanted philtrum but that could be due to swelling


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 9, 2021)

respect


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Nov 11, 2021)

CristianT said:


> He is just a meme machine. I can't take this guy seriously. Plus he is kinda young with no experience.


He has very real results, much satisfaction.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 16, 2021)

@Gaia262 why were you crying in the video? around 17 minute mark. whats up?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 16, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Gaia262 why were you crying in the video? around 17 minute mark. whats up?



The realisation of Ascending bro 🥲

Jk I was an extreme pain from removing the rhinoplasty splint and dried blood.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 16, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> The realisation of Ascending bro 🥲
> 
> Jk I was an extreme pain from removing the rhinoplasty splint and dried blood.


for what its worth bro i already thought you looked good enough pre-surgery. from the front, anyway. did you really have trouble on the dating scene?

and i see, that makes sense. im glad it was because of that and not something else.

also forget all the idiots who are saying there was no improvement or mocking our race like that, while they sit on their asses being unfunny trolls, at least you got work done to improve yourself. good job bro. i remember you from the .co days.

make sure to tag me in your next thread btw


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 18, 2021)

He posted u on his insta story! When u gonna drop the next set of pics?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 18, 2021)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> He posted u on his insta story! When u gonna drop the next set of pics?



I'm going for proffesional photos on 21.12.2021 which will give fairly good representation of the final results.

I think the forum will really like how it looks when the swelling and bruising has all come down  .


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 18, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I'm going for proffesional photos on 21.12.2021 which will give fairly good representation of the final results.
> 
> I think the forum will really like how it looks when the swelling and bruising has all come down  .


Super keen. For what it's worth apart from the cute button nose marenetti gave you. I think ramieri knocked the jaw and orbits out of the park.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 18, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


>



any hope ?


----------



## maketheforumprivate (Nov 19, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I understand but having the lower third dymoriphic vertical height is so important. It helps hide assymetries


Just use filler to create that! He did everything perfect if he still has some imperfection he can use filler on chin and bit on jaw, rest of the face untouched because of migration and bloat look.

OP @Gaia262 needs to now use contact lenses / hairstyle / maybe coloring hair and roids (possibly) to finish up the all around package.

He needs to find right coloring, wear right clothes (bad boy etc.)


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 19, 2021)

maketheforumprivate said:


> Just use filler to create that! He did everything perfect if he still has some imperfection he can use filler on chin and bit on jaw, rest of the face untouched because of migration and bloat look.
> 
> OP @Gaia262 needs to now use contact lenses / hairstyle / maybe coloring hair and roids (possibly) to finish up the all around package.
> 
> He needs to find right coloring, wear right clothes (bad boy etc.)


True. But first of all he should shave this beard on the side. Then stylish skin fade+rtt+contacts.


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> True. But first of all he should shave this beard on the side. Then stylish skin fade+rtt+contacts.
> 
> View attachment 1409855



Just uploaded the HD version of my original video on my thread.

Bro i am really swollen and in bad post surgical shape/health in these after pictures its not to be used to gauge the results.

I look completely different now to those photos , i will be uploading professional afters next month.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Nov 19, 2021)

Like the pretty boy aesthetic. They did a splendid job with your procedure.


----------



## CristianT (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice frame


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 20, 2021)

CristianT said:


> Nice frame




I am in extremely bad shape in this photo/video. This was after surgery, no way should this be used to gauge results.

I will have real afters next month

Would prefer you to delete it tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 20, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I am in extremely bad shape in this photo/video. This was after surgery, no way should this be used to gauge results.
> 
> I will have real afters next month
> 
> Would prefer you to delete it tbh.


once again man have a speedy recovery , and you have ascended don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> *19/11/21 Edit: hi guys just to update you i will be posting my 4 month after pictures next month , please keep checking this thread as i update it constantly.
> 
> The pictures below are not the final results and is me straight after surgery with extreme swelling, bruising and post surgical weightloss. I am really happy with how its all coming together now. Next month will be epic *
> 
> ...



This is a good transformation. I saw someone try to make a biased review of your transformation with photoshop on here, but this is legit. nice work.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> *19/11/21 Edit: hi guys just to update you i will be posting my 4 month after pictures next month , please keep checking this thread as i update it constantly.
> 
> The pictures below are not the final results and is me straight after surgery with extreme swelling, bruising and post surgical weightloss. I am really happy with how its all coming together now. Next month will be epic *
> 
> ...



really good improvement tbh to anyone who is in denial is jealous af , nice ascension bro


----------



## materialistic (Nov 23, 2021)

Clearly improved. Now, please don't miscigenate white girls, Chad.


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 25, 2021)

@kota I hope one day you see this thread bro, hope I did you proud 🥲


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> View attachment 1369924
> 
> 
> 3 months (Still swollen)



Yessir, looking good bro. I am suprised it takes so long for the swelling to stop. Is your speech slurred at all? What is the numbness like? Has it decreased at all?

I am confident you will have mogger results after your swelling/bloat dissappears.


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 27, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Yessir, looking good bro. I am suprised it takes so long for the swelling to stop. Is your speech slurred at all? What is the numbness like? Has it decreased at all?
> 
> I am confident you will have mogger results after your swelling/bloat dissappears.



Thanks man, i took your advice and reuploaded the original video in HD  also took out the blending.

My speech is back to normal , next month I will be doing a video so you can see. The numbness has gone only the chin is tingly to touch. But that will go in a few more months.

Thanks for your support


----------



## accsmt (Nov 27, 2021)

your dedication is very inspiring, thank you for documenting it, could you please post your profile ceph xrays before/after? those would be very useful because I am trying to plan my own jaw surgery


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 27, 2021)

accsmt said:


> your dedication is very inspiring, thank you for documenting it, could you please post your profile ceph xrays before/after? those would be very useful because I am trying to plan my own jaw surgery



Thanks man i appreciate it, i have this taken a few days after surgery so really swollen so please don't be alarmed by my airways.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 27, 2021)

your nose looks so much better now. tbh i thought it looks so fake at first video but now it looks nice&smooth.

also, overall it's a legit ascension comparing before. congrats bro.


----------



## Deleted member 15831 (Nov 29, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man i appreciate it, i have this taken a few days after surgery so really swollen so please don't be alarmed by my airways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418536


Nice ascension my friend. I'm getting DJS next year, Our post-op side profile designs are quite similar (attached), I'm hoping I'll end up with more forwards growth but if it looks the same as yours I'll be happy. My ramus looks noticeably more prominent so I'll be interested to see how that manifests itself.

Any advice on reducing swelling quickly?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 29, 2021)

kingcaliph said:


> Nice ascension my friend. I'm getting DJS next year, Our post-op side profile designs are quite similar (attached), I'm hoping I'll end up with more forwards growth but if it looks the same as yours I'll be happy. My ramus looks noticeably more prominent so I'll be interested to see how that manifests itself.
> 
> Any advice on reducing swelling quickly?



Walking and general excercise will reduce swelling instantly. Stay away from salt. Also Daily face massages.

That's all you can feasibly do to keep swelling down.

Its mostly just giving it time


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 29, 2021)

@Gaia262 Judging from the new video you posted (3 months post op), the double jaw surgery definitely improved both your front and profile. You look more masculine because of it. Nose looks less botched but still a bit effeminate but this could just be due to swelling. Under eyes definitely improved from before due to the infra-orbital implants. Overall, your surgeries appear to have improved your looks by maybe 0.75 PSL and as you know, I am definitely not an optimist when it comes to surgical ascension so I am not coping. What's your bf btw? You appear to carrying a fair amount of facial fat so losing weight could make a big difference imo. If you are already very lean then getting facial lipo/kybella injections could help. Bloat is what's failoing you a lot rn.


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 29, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> @Gaia262 Judging from the new video you posted (3 months post op), the double jaw surgery definitely improved both your front and profile. You look more masculine because of it. Nose looks less botched but still a bit effeminate but this could just be due to swelling. Under eyes definitely improved from before due to the infra-orbital implants. Overall, your surgeries appear to have improved your looks by maybe 0.75 PSL and as you know, I am definitely not an optimist when it comes to surgical ascension so I am not coping. What's your bf btw? You appear to carrying a fair amount of facial fat so losing weight could make a big difference imo. If you are already very lean then getting facial lipo/kybella injections could help. Bloat is what's failoing you a lot rn.


Thanks man, there is alot of swelling in the cheek area still to go.

My face has always been trash tier, it's my body and hair (hair system) that carry me. i have a 30 inch waist, I need to make a video showing my body.

My body is maxxed out (roided) and for my hair I am going to start weekly salon blowdrys to truly halo it.

I am considering a phase 2 of the facial plan and getting a wrap around jaw implant (to give angles/masculinise and support for cheek fat) , it's just a thought atm. 

After that, there is basically nothing else left I can feasibly do and that's my max potential.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 29, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man, there is alot of swelling in the cheek area still to go.
> 
> My face has always been trash tier, it's my body and hair (hair system) that carry me. i have a 30 inch waist, I need to make a video showing my body.
> 
> ...


Most of the jaw implants I've seen look uncanny or are just underwhelming. You def need more angularity and definition in your face. But you'll need more facial leanness to achieve that. I doubt just an implant will get you there. I'd get fat reducing injections in your cheeks and around the jaw and maybe try fillers before getting something more invasive like an implant.

Your main failos are still your height and phenotype. For the former, learn how to effectively height fraud 3-4 inches like @Amnesia. For the latter, bleach your skin so that you can change your look to be north indian/med.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Dec 2, 2021)

Did you experience any serious pain or just relatively minor pain?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 2, 2021)

LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> Did you experience any serious pain or just relatively minor pain?



My lips were cut up bad which was painful to open my mouth. Also they put elastics on me after which gave an extremely bad ear ache.

Those two were the painful parts, as your nerves are all numb so you don't feel anything


----------



## CristianT (Dec 4, 2021)

What you ate after jaw surgery?

Can you give me some recipies which you used after jaw surgery? Would help me a lot.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 4, 2021)

CristianT said:


> What you ate after jaw surgery?
> 
> Can you give me some recipies which you used after jaw surgery? Would help me a lot.



Sure, i made soups. I made a video on post surgical nutrition when I was recovering . The trick is to use the blender to make it into a liquid. You can put practically anything into the soup 

I didn't include this in my main video as its a bit long, hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 4, 2021)

why is everyone here bluepilled
how's this ascension
famn bro
prettyboy aesthetcis
you looking good 
no he looks the same jfl
except maby a bit less fobby from side but a simple genio would have corrected it
bimax is for deformities
not for cosmetic procedures
your born with fucken bones
nigga no matter how much this site copes with muh mewing muh muh
why do you think some models have the gummy smile jfl but still good bones kek


roiding and ll would have done this guy much better


----------



## justadude (Dec 4, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> why is everyone here bluepilled
> how's this ascension
> famn bro
> prettyboy aesthetcis
> ...


it literally did nothing for his smv maybe like +0.25 /10
but at least it looks natural


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 4, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i wanna see titbots result ngl
> @volcelfatcel you saw them yet?


he is getting bimax either this week or next 
he said his date to @Rift678 

when it happens, i'll post


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Most of the jaw implants I've seen look uncanny or are just underwhelming. You def need more angularity and definition in your face. But you'll need more facial leanness to achieve that. I doubt just an implant will get you there. I'd get fat reducing injections in your cheeks and around the jaw and maybe try fillers before getting something more invasive like an implant.
> 
> Your main failos are still your height and phenotype. For the former, learn how to effectively height fraud 3-4 inches like @Amnesia. For the latter, bleach your skin so that you can change your look to be north indian/med.



Thanks man

I wear 2 inch shoe lifts + the shoes heels are already 1 inches making it 3 inches.

I have a stash of glutathione injections which I plan to use, I actually want to test peoples perception of having lighter skin if its something to incorporate permanently.

can't tell if all of this is because im ugly or because of ethnicity/phenotype, maybe both.

Dr Ramieri is looking to be open to a wrap around jaw implant to build out the lower third. I think only dealing with hard tissue and not soft tissue will maintain harmony, I just lack bones in my face. My face is bloated from swelling.

If you let me know my PSL before , now and potentially what it could be with the above changes that would be helpful.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 9, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I wear 2 inch shoe lifts + the shoes heels are already 1 inches making it 3 inches.
> 
> ...


I'd say before you were in the 3ish PSL range. Now, I guess you are somewhere around 3.5-4 PSL. Your facial aesthetics have improved noticeably but you are still going to get taxed heavily due to pheno. This might apply moreso online as you are facially very indian looking but not so much IRL as your mannerisms/accent are westernized. I do not believe you are now ugly going purely by facial features, but you are pretty much always going to be passed over for a white guy whose technically worse looking than you. If you can change your pheno to a more lighter skinned one, it would boost your SMV a lot. Bleaching your skin would be a good first step. You should also learn to heightfraud 3-4 inches effectively. 

Idk about the jaw implant. You def need more angularity but I am not sure if it would actually make you more appealing to women. I'd try fillers first and see how it goes and then proceed with an implant to replicate those results. 

After doing all these things, you could get close to HTN. Going above that will be much harder and I think you should be content with not becoming a chadpreet. Doing anymore surgeries after that point could just make you look fake. In the meantime, I'd try socialcirclemaxxing and approaching lots of women. Don't expect to pull white stacies but who knows you might luck out from time to time.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 9, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I'd say before you were in the 3ish PSL range. Now, I guess you are somewhere around 3.5-4 PSL. Your facial aesthetics have improved noticeably but you are still going to get taxed heavily due to pheno. This might apply moreso online as you are facially very indian looking but not so much IRL as your mannerisms/accent are westernized. I do not believe you are now ugly going purely by facial features, but you are pretty much always going to be passed over for a white guy whose technically worse looking than you. If you can change your pheno to a more lighter skinned one, it would boost your SMV a lot. Bleaching your skin would be a good first step. You should also learn to heightfraud 3-4 inches effectively.
> 
> Idk about the jaw implant. You def need more angularity but I am not sure if it would actually make you more appealing to women. I'd try fillers first and see how it goes and then proceed with an implant to replicate those results.
> 
> After doing all these things, you could get close to HTN. Going above that will be much harder and I think you should be content with not becoming a chadpreet. Doing anymore surgeries after that point could just make you look fake. In the meantime, I'd try socialcirclemaxxing and approaching lots of women. Don't expect to pull white stacies but who knows you might luck out from time to time.



Thanks man, will start the glutathione injections next week. had it lab tested and it's legit.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Dec 9, 2021)

Definitely an improvement compared to your original after 3 months. I don't understand why people are saying you look the same, in your before video you look heavily recessed way more so than your 3 month video.

Personally I hope ur chin changes because even after 3 months it still looks weak, perhaps a custom chin implant or something to make it stronger since you've already had a genioplasty.

Your chin weakness combined with your Philtrum length is letting you down massively. I also do agree with the people saying your nose looks a bit feminine.

Also maybe jaw implants- to widen your jaw?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 10, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Definitely an improvement compared to your original after 3 months. I don't understand why people are saying you look the same, in your before video you look heavily recessed way more so than your 3 month video.
> 
> Personally I hope ur chin changes because even after 3 months it still looks weak, perhaps a custom chin implant or something to make it stronger since you've already had a genioplasty.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, thank you man.

I am in talks with Dr Ramieri about a phase 2 wrap around jaw implant which will cover both the jaw and chin. I think this will be the finishing touch that brings it all together.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Dec 10, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Totally agree, thank you man.
> 
> I am in talks with Dr Ramieri about a phase 2 wrap around jaw implant which will cover both the jaw and chin. I think this will be the finishing touch that brings it all together.


How long did it take you to save up for all of this man and how old are you?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 10, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> How long did it take you to save up for all of this man and how old are you?



29, about a year to save up for the first surgery


----------



## needjawsurgery (Dec 10, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> 29, about a year to save up for the first surgery


Youthmaxxer. You look a lot younger than 29 imo.


----------



## DEFAULT (Dec 10, 2021)

How's the aftercare at home, is some healthcare professional checking that everything's OK (bonewise) with x-ray or 3D CBCT scans? Orthodontic treatment continues for ~6 months right?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 10, 2021)

DEFAULT said:


> How's the aftercare at home, is some healthcare professional checking that everything's OK (bonewise) with x-ray or 3D CBCT scans? Orthodontic treatment continues for ~6 months right?



Yeah i see my orthodontist every month. I took a scan before i left Italy and Dr Ramieri was happy with it. 

If I have a problem i can always reach out to him but we will meet at 6 months to see.hpw everything is going.


----------



## Hueless (Dec 10, 2021)

U still wont be able to slay and ur son is going to have to go through the same painful process (with the risk of surgery failure) unless you reproduce with 10/10 tall gigastacy which is almost impossible hope u have enough buxx for gigastacy


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 10, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> why is everyone here bluepilled
> how's this ascension
> famn bro
> prettyboy aesthetcis
> ...


hard to judge while the bloat has not faded yet

the thumbnail of the second video in the first post shows him right after surgery (no bloat) and his side profile looked great


----------



## Scorpioned (Dec 10, 2021)

After my surgery I took extranase 3 pills 3x per day , and my swelling was almost completely gone after 2 weeks
You should try it


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 11, 2021)

@Gaia262 have you thought of locationmaxxing after jaw implants? i.e., going to Eastern Europe / South America. 

U.K. is curry central, so people there probably have already built negative stereotypes and its hard to stand out there.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 11, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man, will start the glutathione injections next week. had it lab tested and it's legit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433954


Post before and after's please, I'm interested. This will definitely boost your appeal


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 11, 2021)

Hueless said:


> U still wont be able to slay and ur son is going to have to go through the same painful process (with the risk of surgery failure) unless you reproduce with 10/10 tall gigastacy which is almost impossible hope u have enough buxx for gigastacy


I'll never understand why this forum is packed with Indians. All they have to do is get an arranged marriage when they're young with a prime virgin and they'll never have any worries about their looks. Instead they want to be cocky sons of bitches who think getting a few surgeries is going to turn them into a slayer of blonde white girls. Most don't even have deformities and are normie tier so they can easily get an arranged marriage with a becky+.

If I had arranged marriage as part of my culture I would've done it in a heartbeat and never found this site or worried about my looks.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 11, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> @Gaia262 have you thought of locationmaxxing after jaw implants? i.e., going to Eastern Europe / South America.
> 
> U.K. is curry central, so people there probably have already built negative stereotypes and its hard to stand out there.





HQNPmaxxing said:


> Post before and after's please, I'm interested. This will definitely boost your appeal



Thanks man , i got 3 month before and afters on my first thread. This isn't the final results as i am really swollen  I think the forum will be happy when it all comes together in the end. We will make it 🥲

Also you are absolutely correct EE women and latina women treat me extremely well. It goes to show how its mostly media perception that effects peoples view on you. However this is closing as more of these countries get into social media plus global corona media failo.

Its looks or death, trying to find a safe haven is dillusional.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 11, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'll never understand why this forum is packed with Indians. All they have to do is get an arranged marriage when they're young with a prime virgin and they'll never have any worries about their looks. Instead they want to be cocky sons of bitches who think getting a few surgeries is going to turn them into a slayer of blonde white girls. Most don't even have deformities and are normie tier so they can easily get an arranged marriage with a becky+.
> 
> If I had arranged marriage as part of my culture I would've done it in a heartbeat and never found this site or worried about my looks.



Look you are a good user, I dont want to derail this thread into some race hate thread you should know better.

Trying to keep things possitive for newcomers who first see this thread.

1. It's not about getting "blonde White girls" , looks extend far beyond that, employment, business relationships, friendships even general treatment in society. No where do I say I want to be slayer or chad. 

2. I feel my behaviour is quite humble, definately not cocky. You are confusing me with other members on here.

3. I have zero connections with indian culture, i dont know or even care to know about arrange marriages. It's an archaic primitive concept. Plus I feel everyone should have some level of validation and to know what it feels like to love and be loved in the dating market instead.

Everyone has the right to looksmax, no one should be gate keeping this due to race.

I'm only replying to this post as you are a good user who has had surgery himself and has made several comments on me which i read everything. Please pm me if you want to turn this into a race thread, we can discuss there.

Trying to keep this productive for newcomers.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 11, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Look you are a good user, I dont want to derail this thread into some race hate thread you should know better.
> 
> Trying to keep things possitive for newcomers who first see this thread.
> 
> ...


Not talking about you. You have normal expectations for surgery and iirc have/had girlfriends and friend groups. You also had noticeable craniofacial issues to address and aren't just getting surgeries to fix minor things and/or unnaturally trying to give yourself male model features (Titbot).

I'm mostly talking about the fact that it's surprising that there are so many Indian users here when they could easily get a tradwife and pussy without needing any surgeries, especially considering the fact that most of them are normie without any real failos. I see white guys on campus spending all their money on fashion and car leases just to approach drunk girls at parties while there's some bloated Indian guy with flipflops in a happy relationship with his girlfriend/wife due to arranged marriage.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm late to the party but my sentiments are the same as most here.

Congrats man, I'm so happy for you. You did ascension the right way.


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 15, 2021)

have you posted the design of your implants?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 15, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> have you posted the design of your implants?


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 15, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


>


theyre not loading for me 
edit. now they do thanks


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 15, 2021)

Have you gotten lean yet? That's what you need the most imo. Surgeries are good and all but how can you enjoy the results if your bones are hidden under a layer of fat?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Have you gotten lean yet? That's what you need the most imo. Surgeries are good and all but how can you enjoy the results if your bones are hidden under a layer of fat?



Its swelling and my pheno.


----------



## DEFAULT (Dec 16, 2021)

Some questions again, hope you're doing OK  
How did you take your medicines (liquid?) and did you take any vitamins or just "drank" whole-foods like in the video? 
Did Dr Ramieri talk about longetivity and stability of PEEK? I consulted a local surgeon and he said that PEEK is for life, no need to change them, unbelievably low infection rate, steady with titanium screws


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 16, 2021)

DEFAULT said:


> Some questions again, hope you're doing OK
> How did you take your medicines (liquid?) and did you take any vitamins or just "drank" whole-foods like in the video?
> Did Dr Ramieri talk about longetivity and stability of PEEK? I consulted a local surgeon and he said that PEEK is for life, no need to change them, unbelievably low infection rate, steady with titanium screws



In hospital i got my medicine through IV into my arms.

But when I was in the air bnb I had to swallow tablets. This was tough especially the antibiotic tablet as it was massive I cut it In half and swallowed.

Yeah for foods I blended everything into a soup and drank from a giant bowl. The hand held blender is a complete life saver.

Also for drinking water I drank through a condiment bottle.

Peek is amazing it feels and looks like bone tbh. He didnt mention its longevity but its screwed down, I assume it's for life.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 16, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> View attachment 1443266


No vertical augmentation on the ior implants?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> No vertical augmentation on the ior implants?



The scans only show the projection of the implant


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 21, 2021)

so far Id say went from below average, 4/10, to low tier high tier normie, 5.5-6/10.

This would be enough if you're tall, but I think you need more surgeries or halos tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16353 (Dec 21, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> *19/11/21 Edit: hi guys just to update you i will be posting my 4 month after pictures next month , please keep checking this thread as i update it constantly.
> 
> The pictures below are not the final results and is me straight after surgery with extreme swelling, bruising and post surgical weightloss. I am really happy with how its all coming together now. Next month will be epic *
> 
> ...



Respect bro, you've gained atleast 1 solid point. Would be bangable for 2012 standards.


----------



## CristianT (Dec 23, 2021)

how many months you have @Gaia262 ? Can we see now some recent pictures? I'm just curious.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'll never understand why this forum is packed with Indians. All they have to do is get an arranged marriage when they're young with a prime virgin and they'll never have any worries about their looks. Instead they want to be cocky sons of bitches who think getting a few surgeries is going to turn them into a slayer of blonde white girls. Most don't even have deformities and are normie tier so they can easily get an arranged marriage with a becky+.
> 
> If I had arranged marriage as part of my culture I would've done it in a heartbeat and never found this site or worried about my looks.


Lmao. Indian girls hate normie looking Indian men more then any other race.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 23, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Lmao. Indian girls hate normie looking Indian men more then any other race.


I am curious about how your eyes look now as I might get lower eyelid retraction. Can you PM me?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 23, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I am curious about how your eyes look now as I might get lower eyelid retraction. Can you PM me?


Sure


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

CristianT said:


> how many months you have @Gaia262 ? Can we see now some recent pictures? I'm just curious.



Hi bro approaching the 4 month mark, still quite swollen due to thick skin, this will take a year to fully go down.

It is looking amazing i know the forum will really like it. But want to give it a bit more time

Ideally I need to go and see Dr Ramieri so he can do 5/6 month before and afters and compare it like for like so it's accurate.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 23, 2021)

@Gaia262 After looking at Titbot's eye surgery result, I think it's a bad idea for anybody to prematurely post surgery results here. People were roasting you in the beginning, calling the jaw surgery result bad when it actually improved you in the end (though maybe not as dramatically as people here expected).


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> @Gaia262 After looking at Titbot's eye surgery result, I think it's a bad idea for anybody to prematurely post surgery results here. People were roasting you in the beginning, calling the jaw surgery result bad when it actually improved you in the end (though maybe not as dramatically as people here expected).



most people have been supportive and can see the potential. It's usually haters and the sfcels that were being nasty for clear reasons.

It's expected bro. I opted to share my pics and experiences knowing what this forum is like.

I didn't want to leave the forum hanging with nothing for 6-12 months whilst I recovered.

Showing pics early on allows everyone to feel part of the journey and shows the reality of everything. Like a morale boost , i get alot of people wanting advice on the surgery and Dr Ramieri.

Its overall been extremely positive.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> most people have been supportive and can see the potential. It's usually haters and the sfcels that were being nasty for clear reasons.
> 
> It's expected bro. I opted to share my pics and experiences knowing what this forum is like.
> 
> ...


How was your experience overall in Rome. I hated it. It’s a shit hole


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

Titbot said:


> How was your experience overall in Rome. I hated it. It’s a shit hole



I didn't go out of my airbnb to visit the area. Only went out for food shopping and the pharmacy.

Its the same as everywhere really.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I didn't go out of my airbnb to visit the area. Only went out for food shopping and the pharmacy.
> 
> Its the same as everywhere really.


Same but still it’s so depressing. What air bnb did you stay at. The air bnb I stayed at didn’t even have hot water to shower


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Same but still it’s so depressing. What air bnb did you stay at. The air bnb I stayed at didn’t even have hot water to shower











Villa Massimo apartment. Enjoy Roma! - Houses for Rent in Rome, Lazio, Italy


Entire home in Rome, Italy. Apartment with independent entrance, quiet, reserved. Renovated in 2018. It consists of a small entrance, living room with a 140 cm sofa bed, a dou...




www.airbnb.co.uk


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Its swelling and my pheno.



Holy shit that V taper is incredible. You will look incredible with more muscle. Is this just your natrual frame or did you do anything else?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Holy shit that V taper is incredible. You will look incredible with more muscle. Is this just your natrual frame or did you do anything else?



Thanks man, my body and hair are my strongest points, my face was always trash tier.

I've have had High Definition liposuction in the past. I was on a very low dose steroid cycle here (100mg Test E + 100mg primobolan).


----------



## needjawsurgery (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> most people have been supportive and can see the potential. It's usually haters and the sfcels that were being nasty for clear reasons.
> 
> It's expected bro. I opted to share my pics and experiences knowing what this forum is like.
> 
> ...


you definitely made the right choice posting pics/experience even prematurely. This and your hair system thread is lifefuel for me.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man, my body and hair are my strongest points, my face was always trash tier.
> 
> I've have had High Definition liposuction in the past. I was on a very low dose steroid cycle here (100mg Test E + 100mg primobolan).


Do steroids increase frame size? or is it just muscle size. I am thinking of getting some MK-667. Have you tried this supplement?




Unfortunatetly I have a rectangle bodyshape  (might be triangle but I need to cope somehow lol). I can't complain too much because I am tall but inverted triangle or trapezoid mogs so hard.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 23, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Do steroids increase frame size? or is it just muscle size. I am thinking of getting some MK-667. Have you tried this supplement?
> View attachment 1455350
> 
> Unfortunatetly I have a rectangle bodyshape  (might be triangle but I need to cope somehow lol). I can't complain too much because I am tall but inverted triangle or trapezoid mogs so hard.



Steroids do alot muscle size, fat reduction, how the muscle and general composure of the body looks, vein striations. 

Also health benefits improves insulin resistance, improved appetite, libido, general stamina and endurance.

The key Is not to abuse it (which everyone still does) 

I'm not familiar with MK 667.

If you have stubborn areas, liposuction is incredible for contouring the body.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2021)

Marianetti did a really good job with your nose, mirin the prettyboy upturned nose


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Dec 30, 2021)

Silver said:


> Marianetti did a really good job with your nose, mirin the prettyboy upturned nose


au contraire!

Upturned nose looks infantile and feminine.

Upturned nose= more visible nostrils from the front. Visible nostrils have no business being on a male face.


----------



## needjawsurgery (Dec 30, 2021)

I think your sideburns could be trimmed slightly shorter and you should cut them off at a slight angle to follow your jawline making your face look more contoured/aesthetic



skooLX-aM said:


> au contraire!
> 
> Upturned nose looks infantile and feminine.
> 
> Upturned nose= more visible nostrils from the front. Visible nostrils have no business being on a male face.


Its not upturned in the before and after surgery pic the surgeon took of him unconscious. It's barely upturned in the 4 month video anyway plus it can take like a year for the nose to rest in the intended position.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Dec 30, 2021)

needjawsurgery said:


> I think your sideburns could be trimmed slightly shorter and you should cut them off at a slight angle to follow your jawline making your face look more contoured/aesthetic
> 
> 
> Its not upturned in the before and after surgery pic the surgeon took of him unconscious. It's barely upturned in the 4 month video anyway plus it can take like a year for the nose to rest in the intended position.


Thats not correct, there is a big difference in the upturned angle of the tip in the after photo:






There are 3 main things that should be avoided in male rhinoplasty.

1. avoid curved / convex nose bridge, because its a giga feminine trait
2. avoid narrow nosebridge, because its a giga feminine trait
3. avoid upturned nosetip, because its a giga feminine trait

These are 3 absolute no-gos for a male rhinoplasty, unless youre gay and want to look more feminine.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 30, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Thats not correct, there is a big difference in the upturned angle of the tip in the after photo:
> 
> View attachment 1467472
> 
> ...



That's week 3, he is referring to month 4. It takes a while year for it to settle into its correct position.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> au contraire!
> 
> Upturned nose looks infantile and feminine.
> 
> Upturned nose= more visible nostrils from the front. Visible nostrils have no business being on a male face.


Yes, it's a feminine feature to have the nasal tip pointing upwards but it gives him a younger and more "pretty" look and it's a big upgrade from his previous nose. Many women prefer the pretty nose on a male rather than the greek- and more masculine nose.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 30, 2021)

Based surgery max now u need LL to get curry waifu


----------



## Simple (Dec 31, 2021)

I have nothing useful to add except thanks for sharing, this is extremely helpful. Tbh you seem too good for this forum


----------



## koutaba (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey Gaia, I hope you're well man. Thanks for sharing your experience and congrats on the surgeries, you look natural  I was wondering, since you have no real bone deformity, why not just do chin implant or sliding genio? Thanks @Gaia262


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 1, 2022)

koutaba said:


> Hey Gaia, I hope you're well man. Thanks for sharing your experience and congrats on the surgeries, you look natural  I was wondering, since you have no real bone deformity, why not just do chin implant or sliding genio? Thanks @Gaia262



Thanks bro 

I'm looking into a wrap around jaw implant which will cover the jaw angle and chin area.

Before I had short face syndrome which the bimax + genio fixed


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Look you are a good user, I dont want to derail this thread into some race hate thread you should know better.
> 
> Trying to keep things possitive for newcomers who first see this thread.
> 
> ...


There's honestly nothing wrong with wanting to be a slayer or chad lol.

And yeah you shouldn't feel harassed for your race bro ❤️.

This thread is honestly a big hope for me as I also plan on getting jaw surgery in the future, I might have asked this before but was the surgery painful during it or after it?


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jan 2, 2022)

What age do you think is old enough to get jaw surgery?


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Steroids do alot muscle size, fat reduction, how the muscle and general composure of the body looks, vein striations.
> 
> Also health benefits improves insulin resistance, improved appetite, libido, general stamina and endurance.
> 
> ...


Which doctor did you go to for liposuction and which technique/technology was used? Classic liposuction should be abandoned by now


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> I'm looking into a wrap around jaw implant which will cover the jaw angle and chin area.
> 
> Before I had short face syndrome which the bimax + genio fixed


Did you find any interesting doctor for the wrap around in Europe?
Do you know if Ortognatica could do that?

thanks


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 2, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> Did you find any interesting doctor for the wrap around in Europe?
> Do you know if Ortognatica could do that?
> 
> thanks



Yes Dr Ramieri can do that


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 2, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> Which doctor did you go to for liposuction and which technique/technology was used? Classic liposuction should be abandoned by now



I had vaser liposuction in HD. It's best to search around it can be done alot cheaper elsewhere where i went.


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Should've Used The Forwardontics Bow Instead for only $350


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes Dr Ramieri can do that


Do you know if he does a custom one and how much does he charge? Does he use Peek? You can PM me if the price discussion is private.
Thanks


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 3, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> Do you know if he does a custom one and how much does he charge? Does he use Peek? You can PM me if the price discussion is private.
> Thanks



I do everything in public, so it helps everyone 

Yes its custom made in peek its around €10k he never uses non custom.


----------



## Ozil (Jan 4, 2022)

Have you had any surgical clinics make a custom morph for you to predict what implants would look like on you? If so, could you post them? 

You are going to look really good in about 6 months tbh


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 4, 2022)

MeeksPilled said:


> Have you had any surgical clinics make a custom morph for you to predict what implants would look like on you? If so, could you post them?
> 
> You are going to look really good in about 6 months tbh


Thanks man.

Unfortunately I dont have the morphing outcomes of an implant would look like.


----------



## Returnofthemack (Jan 4, 2022)

Congrats on taking a big step and going forward with surgery! It's a long process.

Have you thought about buccal fat removal? It seems you store more fat on the cheeks.

Also I think the wraparound implants Will improve even more your looks.
Did Dr Ramieri told you how long you have to wait after DJS to get the wraparound implants?

And thanks for your contribution 💪


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

@Gaia262 Looks really good! A custom jaw implant when you're healed from the bimax will definitely enhance the results.

Also, I think you posted a pic of the actual implant being held whilst while you were on the table. I can't find it in the thread anymore, can you repost or tag if it's somewhere else? Thanks.

Also, you said your family wasn't necessarily supportive of it. What do they think now and how have they reacted?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 4, 2022)

Returnofthemack said:


> Congrats on taking a big step and going forward with surgery! It's a long process.
> 
> Have you thought about buccal fat removal? It seems you store more fat on the cheeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks man happy to help you out , he hasn't given a timeline but we are to review at 6 months so February /March time.

Dr Ramieri is all for the buccal fat removal, but I'm thinking the implant will stretch the soft tissue instead. So its not needed.



zeek said:


> @Gaia262 Looks really good! A custom jaw implant when you're healed from the bimax will definitely enhance the results.
> 
> Also, I think you posted a pic of the actual implant being held whilst while you were on the table. I can't find it in the thread anymore, can you repost or tag if it's somewhere else? Thanks.
> 
> Also, you said your family wasn't necessarily supportive of it. What do they think now and how have they reacted?


Thanks man , hope to document my wrap around journey as its something we discuss here alot but we don't have much guides on.

My family are now supportive of it as the swelling is coming down and its better. But when I was swollen and had major surgical weightloss they were practically hostile.

Its true what people say how people treat you is directly correlated to what you look like including your family.


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man happy to help you out , he hasn't given a timeline but we are to review at 6 months so February /March time.
> 
> Dr Ramieri is all for the buccal fat removal, but I'm thinking the implant will stretch the soft tissue instead. So its not needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic!

That sounds really gratifying.

I'm in a much starting better position personally but the friends I've told about jaw surgery are like wtf? They think I'm delusional since my bite is good and my proportions are normal. 

And I think you should probably go for the buccal fat pad removal.

A combination of the bony augmentation and fat reduction from the soft tissue is subtle but can be really dramatic at the same time.

It would especially benefit you since you have thick tissue and round cheeks.


----------



## marken12 (Jan 5, 2022)

Was your PEEK implant fixated using metal screws? Was just reading through Taban's Infraorbital implants section on his website and according to him complications are more often if the implant is placed with improper technique and fixated with metal screws (can actually fuck up your eye area more + infections etc).

Also, would it be possible to see the design of the implant that Ramieri sent you for approval? I basically want to see how much of the infraorbital and malar region it covers


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 5, 2022)

marken12 said:


> Was your PEEK implant fixated using metal screws? Was just reading through Taban's Infraorbital implants section on his website and according to him complications are more often if the implant is placed with improper technique and fixated with metal screws (can actually fuck up your eye area more + infections etc).
> 
> Also, would it be possible to see the design of the implant that Ramieri sent you for approval? I basically want to see how much of the infraorbital and malar region it covers



Yes it was fixated by a metal screw.










Taban uses silicone and its not custom. It costs $14,000 with him last time i checked.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 6, 2022)

@Kingkellz thoughts on updated video?


----------



## Deleted member 15831 (Jan 9, 2022)

Update looks great. I'm surprised by how swollen your cheeks still are. Have you looked into a lymphatic drainage message? Apparently they're quite helpful for DJS


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 9, 2022)

kingcaliph said:


> Update looks great. I'm surprised by how swollen your cheeks still are. Have you looked into a lymphatic drainage message? Apparently they're quite helpful for DJS



Thanks man, swelling is taking ages, i did self massages for the first few months but now just leave it to heal on its own.


----------



## Preston (Jan 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## fogdart (Jan 12, 2022)

congrats dude. you're looking good - more mandible and chin definition & projection. Thanks for sharing your journey with other brocels - most users here just post race bait threads and mog battles


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 14, 2022)

Good job man, i will do the same next year

How long do u have to use the braces? @Gaia262


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 14, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> Good job man, i will do the same next year
> 
> How long do u have to use the braces? @Gaia262


Thanks bro, It was like a whole year pre-surgery now its going to be around 4 more months. I would say 20 months in total.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 15, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro, It was like a whole year pre-surgery now its going to be around 4 more months. I would say 20 months in total.


Did u have the call with ramieri 1 year pre surgery ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 16, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> Did u have the call with ramieri 1 year pre surgery ?



Yes, to discuss the movements and what teeth the position need to be in before he can operate, he will coordinate with your orthodontist. 

You may not need this and be a surgery first canidate.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 16, 2022)

Front looks better desu


Deusmaximus said:


> As always with bimax... let me guess, side profile improved but frontal there is no difference. Am i correct? If yes, now you need to get implants as a next step.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 16, 2022)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> Still fat subhuman. Genetics are everything


lmfaoo gtfo


----------



## NarrowJaw (Jan 17, 2022)

Ngl i'm most interested in his simulation of surgical movements, do you think i could get a CT scan or whatever he needs in my country and send him the files so he could make a simulation remotely? Or would i have to see him in his office to get all the measurements and scans done?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 17, 2022)

NarrowJaw said:


> View attachment 1498095
> 
> Ngl i'm most interested in his simulation of surgical movements, do you think i could get a CT scan or whatever he needs in my country and send him the files so he could make a simulation remotely? Or would i have to see him in his office to get all the measurements and scans done?



I think it has to be done with him in office, most likely how his scans are done. You can email him to enquire to double check if he can do this for you.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jan 19, 2022)

This might be a super specific question, but from your experience, is Ramieri willing to give large movements like Alfaro or Gunson? 

Do you know how many mm maximum he gives for movements? Especially regarding LF1, BSSO and downgrafting.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 19, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> This might be a super specific question, but from your experience, is Ramieri willing to give large movements like Alfaro or Gunson?
> 
> Do you know how many mm maximum he gives for movements? Especially regarding LF1, BSSO and downgrafting.



He worries about giving you defects like chimp limp, so doesn't go overboard.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jan 20, 2022)

Another question: does Ramieri use minimally invasive techniques? Alfaro advertises this a lot, and it seems like his patients recover pretty quickly. I wonder how much these techniques are unique to him vs. more common.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 20, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Another question: does Ramieri use minimally invasive techniques? Alfaro advertises this a lot, and it seems like his patients recover pretty quickly. I wonder how much these techniques are unique to him vs. more common.



I know Dr Ramieri specialises in the most modern techniques in maxilofacial surgeries. His PhD is in modern technologies.

I can't confirm exactly how he does his physical cuts. He did offer me two ways of doing the bsso cut, but i went for the normal way.

You could drop him an email to confirm.


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 20, 2022)

Do you know how much he charges for Chin Wing by chance?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 20, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> Do you know how much he charges for Chin Wing by chance?



tbh, no bro. it's best to email him to confirm.


----------



## needjawsurgery (Jan 21, 2022)

Was the genioplasty pointless as you are now having the wrap around jaw implant? have you considered just gonial angle implants and skip the chin prostheses or are you not happy with the genioplasty? also do you know if its possible to have bsso and wrap around implant in the same surgery ty bro


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 21, 2022)

needjawsurgery said:


> Was the genioplasty pointless as you are now having the wrap around jaw implant? in hindsight would you skip it? also do you know if its possible to have bsso and wrap around implant in the same surgery



The genio was basically free with the bimax it would of cost me the same 15k euros without it. I am happy to of had it. 

For having the both at the same time it is possible, there will have to be meticulous planning to make sure it fits. it is common to do a BSSO and a jaw implant at the same time.


----------



## Cope (Feb 9, 2022)

I appreciate you documenting this for us. You've done what 95% of the users here will never dream of doing and are providing an endeavor for the future of looksmaxxing. I applaud you for that.

But prior to getting the surgery done, I noticed the facial bloat and lack of collagen right away. This would have been more important to address before following through with the trimax + custom malar implants. You should've done cheek lipo + Kybella first and considered doing CO2 fractional lasers or just follow all the products from my guide + Derminator 2 tbh. I also noticed how you were shorter than both the docs right away despite wearing boots (in the summer too JFL). Should've saved up for LL first and then considered facial surgery.

Based posting though, keep us updated.


----------



## nanasky (Feb 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Front looks better desu


F


Deusmaximus said:


> As always with bimax... let me guess, side profile improved but frontal there is no difference. Am i correct? If yes, now you need to get implants as a next step.


Autistic delusional comment. Front has improved miles


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 14, 2022)

did you have wisdom teeth removal in england or ramieri done it?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 14, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> did you have wisdom teeth removal in england or ramieri done it?



I had my wisdom teeth removed in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I had my wisdom teeth removed in the UK.


wisdom teeth removal gives enough of a gap to perform bimax surgery? thought they'd always remove a molar tooth too


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 14, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> wisdom teeth removal gives enough of a gap to perform bimax the surgery? thought they'd always remove a molar tooth too



Yeah i had my lower premolars removed then retracted to create an overjet for the bsso. 

lower wisdom tooth removal is needed as this is where the bsso cut is.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 14, 2022)

Chin makes a man. Holy shit. Even curries can look human with a decent sized chin


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah i had my lower premolars removed then retracted to create an overjet for the bsso.
> 
> lower wisdom tooth removal is needed as this is where the bsso cut is.


but you don't have a tooth gap now, right?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 14, 2022)

This is what I need , but the cucked surgeons in Germany won't agree  , all of my 3 maxfacs said Genio only


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 14, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> but you don't have a tooth gap now, right?



No lower teeth it's retracted to close the gap.

This animation but just the lower teeth




It creates an overjet then you can do the bsso and move the lower jaw forward.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 14, 2022)

this is probably already here somewhere but you had surgery first right?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 14, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> This is what I need , but the cucked surgeons in Germany won't agree  , all of my 3 maxfacs said Genio only


who did you go to? pm if you don't want to say it here pls


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 14, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> this is probably already here somewhere but you had surgery first right?



No i was in braces for a whole year and had extractions before surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Feb 14, 2022)

Slightly above average to Htn max, still a very nice improvement


----------



## metagross (Feb 14, 2022)

Why did you pay only 5k for custom infraorbital rim implants? This other guy that had infraorbital rim implants recently, like a week ago max, paid 13k


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 14, 2022)

metagross said:


> Why did you pay only 5k for custom infraorbital rim implants? This other guy that had infraorbital rim implants recently, like a week ago max, paid 13k



I had it in combination with other surgeries so saved on things like theatre fees.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 19, 2022)

Honestly looking at that 4 months video you really look a lot better than before. You basically got from a bloated recessed lower jaw to an elongated more angular lower jaw. Congrats!

But the nostrils width from front is really bad IMO it kind of makes you look more ethnic.. I would fix the nose again if I was you


----------



## Djaniw (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks great mate.

I'm trying to piece together what order you did things in, let me know where I'm going wrong here:

1st: Consultation (video?) with Ramieri, he tells you what you'll need to do pre-surgery.

2nd: Visit orthodontist in the UK, get braces fixed and teeth extracted.

Fast forward 12 months.

3rd: Surgery with Ramieri in Rome, jaw and implants.

Is that the right order of things?

Also, and I don't know if this is part of your own plan, but what if you / anyone wanted to get veneers fitted too? Best to wait til after surgery / swelling / full round of orthodontics?

Appreciate you documenting this journey for us, you're a real one.


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 19, 2022)

Slyfex8 said:


> Honestly looking at that 4 months video you really look a lot better than before. You basically got from a bloated recessed lower jaw to an elongated more angular lower jaw. Congrats!
> 
> But the nostrils width from front is really bad IMO it kind of makes you look more ethnic.. I would fix the nose again if I was you



Thanks bro 

The swelling has gone down alot since 4 months in the nose area. Hopefully will post a 6 month update in the next few weeks.



Djaniw said:


> Looks great mate.
> 
> I'm trying to piece together what order you did things in, let me know where I'm going wrong here:
> 
> ...



Hi bro, I'm happy to help yes that was the order , if you wanted veneers its best after surgery. You may feel you don't need them when your teeth are aligned and you have a good smile from the jaw alignment.


----------



## one job away (Feb 20, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> This is what I need , but the cucked surgeons in Germany won't agree  , all of my 3 maxfacs said Genio only


You don’t neee bimax. Simple as that.


----------



## Djaniw (Feb 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> The swelling has gone down alot since 4 months in the nose area. Hopefully will post a 6 month update in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> The swelling has gone down alot since 4 months in the nose area. Hopefully will post a 6 month update in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...



Btw I was wondering : What prevented you to do the surgery first/surgery only method? Were your teeth actually crooked or did your overbite got camoufled by an orthodontist in the past and because of that you needed your teeth decompensated again?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 20, 2022)

Slyfex8 said:


> Btw I was wondering : What prevented you to do the surgery first/surgery only method? Were your teeth actually crooked or did your overbite got camoufled by an orthodontist in the past and because of that you needed your teeth decompensated again?



I had camouflage orthodontics in the past, so this was needed to be reversed first through decompensation.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I had camouflage orthodontics in the past, so this was needed to be reversed first through decompensation.



I see. I heard a way to do surgery first/only on a camouflage patient was to use CCW rotation so you can get more advancement from BSSO. But obviously the patient needs to have a longish face and steep occlusal plane which was obviously not your case since you had more of a short face.

I hope I will benefit from my steep occlusal plane and long face so I can get surgery first/only despite my currently camoufled overbite.. Wearing braces again for 1 year would be a pain in the ass especially considering my teeth did stayed very straight


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 20, 2022)

Slyfex8 said:


> I see. I heard a way to do surgery first/only on a camouflage patient was to use CCW rotation so you can get more advancement from BSSO. But obviously the patient needs to have a longish face and steep occlusal plane which was obviously not your case since you had more of a short face.
> 
> I hope I will benefit from my steep occlusal plane and long face so I can get surgery first/only despite my currently camoufled overbite.. Wearing braces again for 1 year would be a pain in the ass especially considering my teeth did stayed very straight



How did Ramieri evaluated you were not a candidate for surgery first from online consultation? Did he asked for some scans? If so what kind of scan if you remember?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 20, 2022)

Slyfex8 said:


> How did Ramieri evaluated you were not a candidate for surgery first from online consultation? Did he asked for some scans? If so what kind of scan if you remember?



Yeah i had advanced Icat scans and sent him my dicom files and he pulled it up on his software to evaluate. I think he should be able to do it with a basic Cephalometric scan. 

He will also liase with your orthodontist who will evaluate you in person of how orthodontics will go.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 20, 2022)

Is premolar extraction a must?
I thought only wisdom teeth removal is


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 20, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Is premolar extraction a must?
> I thought only wisdom teeth removal is



Wisdom teeth is usually a must as this is where the BSSO cut is ontop of my wisdom teeth taken out i had to have lower premolars taken out and the teeth then retracted for bsso movement. It varies, you may not need this.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Wisdom teeth is usually a must as this is where the BSSO cut is . in my case i had to have lower premolars taken out and the teeth then retracted for bsso movement. It varies, you may not need this.


Ramieri told you to get premolars done?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 20, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Ramieri told you to get premolars done?



Yup my lower ones and my orthodontist confirmed.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 20, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Ramieri told you to get premolars done?



Basically I guess the premolars were not removed for the BSSO cut. It was removed to retract the whole lower teeth arch so the surgeon can advance the lower jaw more from BSSO.

About the wisdom tooth, I guess they MUST be removed for every BSSO basically.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Feb 20, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> there is no surgery for your race. you still look shit. just look shit AND like u have had surgery now.



Keep coping poor greycel  

No matters his race he definitely increased his chances to get laid by a great amount


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 20, 2022)

Slyfex8 said:


> Keep coping poor greycel
> 
> No matters his race he definitely increased his chances to get laid by a great amount


Based


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Feb 26, 2022)

how u looking now bro out of curiousity


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

The "swelling" (I'm not sure how much of it is swelling) looks the same in your 6 month update as your 4 month update.


----------



## CristianT (Feb 26, 2022)

at 6 months mark your swelling is 90% gone btw


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 26, 2022)

CristianT said:


> at 6 months mark your swelling is 90% gone btw



Hopefully the next stage of the wrap around jaw implant is the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 26, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hopefully the next stage of the wrap around jaw implant is the last piece of the puzzle.


Looking forward to the results


----------



## CristianT (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hopefully the next stage of the wrap around jaw implant is the last piece of the puzzle.


Where you want to go with the wrap around?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Where you want to go with the wrap around?



Dr Ramieri does them as well.


----------



## CristianT (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Dr Ramieri does them as well.


Does he have enough experience with implants though?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Does he have enough experience with implants though?


He's fairly new to them to be honest, but he did a great job with my infraorbital malar implants. Also a few members on here have shared their pics with me in PM of their results and it looks good


We are basically early adopters.


----------



## CristianT (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> He's fairly new to them to be honest, but he did a great job with my infraorbital malar implants. Also a few members on here have shared their pics with me in PM of their results and it looks good
> 
> 
> We are basically early adopters.


Interesting.


"We are basically early adopters." - or in other words, Guinea pigs, lmao


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> "We are basically early adopters." - or in other words, Guinea pigs, lmao



Not necessarily, I mean in terms of being a hidden gem. We are basically at the front of the que. Unlike Eppley or Taban which are mainstream and their prices reflect that.

It's one of the reasons my videos are not publically available only you guys can access it by the link . I didn't want normies pilling in, you guys deserve this info.


----------



## metagross (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Dr Ramieri does them as well.


Is Dr. Ramieri cheaper when doing custom Jaw implants than Eppley et al.?


----------



## Preston (Feb 27, 2022)

Looking fwrd to your wrap around jaw implant results tbh.


----------



## CristianT (Feb 27, 2022)

metagross said:


> Is Dr. Ramieri cheaper when doing custom Jaw implants than Eppley et al.?


most probably


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

metagross said:


> Is Dr. Ramieri cheaper when doing custom Jaw implants than Eppley et al.?



Jaw angle implants with Ramieri was 5k euros = $5.6k , i know Eppley is most likely double to triple that. 

I paid 5k euros for my custom infraorbital malar implants but with the demand from my thread one person messaged me saying he was quoted 9k euros.


----------



## metagross (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Jaw angle implants with Ramieri was 5k euros = $5.6k , i know Eppley is most likely double to triple that.
> 
> I paid 5k euros for my custom infraorbital malar implants but with the demand from my thread one person messaged me saying he was quoted 9k euros.


Alright cool. Lifefuel tbh. Didn't even know that Ramieri offered this aswell.


----------



## Lihito (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marianetti.
> 
> Introduction- before surgery
> 
> ...



From curry to curry

But mirin balls one of rare users who actually looksmaxes


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 27, 2022)

Still a lot of bloat in the 6month video.
Please try to get a really lean face and inform yourself how to reduce swelling as much as possible. It would be amazing if you can get rid of the bloat completely.
Few thins to try: 
- constant salt intake every day
- get leaner (post your physique to see where your bf is)
- experiment with carb intake
- maybe try cialis/tadalafil
- train your masseters, they give the jaws more structure from personal experience
- bodybuilders look usually very bloated, only when they loose the last percentages of bf, they get the so called deathface, maybe use tren if you are ok with the side effects
- maybe use some medicaments to reduce bloating
Imagine if you had hollow cheeks, you would easily gain another psl point.


----------



## Preston (Feb 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Still a lot of bloat in the 6month video.
> Please try to get a really lean face and inform yourself how to reduce swelling as much as possible. It would be amazing if you can get rid of the bloat completely.
> Few thins to try:
> - constant salt intake every day
> ...


Autism/10 . Taking tren and cilias to reduce bloat. Jfc


----------



## Luke LLL (Feb 27, 2022)

When are you gonna get a revision


----------



## Kynoxz (Feb 27, 2022)

€25,000  my broke ass could never, great results btw


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 27, 2022)

could've just lost weight for 6 months but instead decided to drop 25k to remove double chin?


----------



## coke (Feb 27, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> could've just lost weight for 6 months but instead decided to drop 25k to remove double chin?


I can't tell if you're serious or not lmao


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Feb 27, 2022)

How good is their english? How did you communicate with them?

What was the payment method? Why didnt you go to Raffaini?


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> How good is their english? How did you communicate with them?
> 
> What was the payment method? Why didnt you go to Raffaini?



Yes their English is excellent , it best to start with an email, they can take you on as an E patient. What i like is Everything can be done remotely.

He replies quickly to emails but the best imo is to get his whatsapp when you are ready to commit, he replies in minutes and you get such a close relationship.

I paid by wise transfer, he accepts multiple ways to pay.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes their English is excellent , it best to start with an email, they can take you on as an E patient. What i like is Everything can be done remotely.
> 
> He replies quickly to emails but the best imo is to get his whatsapp when you are ready to commit, he replies in minutes and you get such a close relationship.
> 
> I paid by wise transfer, he accepts multiple ways to pay.


what about the Raffaini question


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 27, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> what about the Raffaini question











Design jaw wrap around and cheek


Hey guys, I’m gonna design cheek implants and jaw soon, my goals are to create a prominent ogee curve, look less bloated, fix under eye hollowness, fix midface. I like the current shape tho there’s things I’d Amend but looks like he’s changed the shape completely already, Can you help me with...




looksmax.org


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Feb 28, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Design jaw wrap around and cheek
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I’m gonna design cheek implants and jaw soon, my goals are to create a prominent ogee curve, look less bloated, fix under eye hollowness, fix midface. I like the current shape tho there’s things I’d Amend but looks like he’s changed the shape completely already, Can you help me with...
> ...


lmfao
well, I heard he's racist towards americans
He charged me 300 euro for a consultation (I think it's a fair price) and some exams, is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 28, 2022)

Rhino was totally unnecessary
Made your philtrum look bigger


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> Rhino was totally unnecessary
> Made your philtrum look bigger



Short philtrum is a ethnic trait

White falios > ethnic traits
For users trying to escape ethnic tax

Being a literal albino is better than being shitskinned for example

@ForeverRecession


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 28, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Short philtrum is a ethnic trait
> 
> White falios > ethnic traits
> For users trying to escape ethnic tax
> ...


life fuel for my 16mm philtrum. I always thought a longer philtrum was somewhat the price to pay for a taller ramus, unless your chin is super tall.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> life fuel for my 16mm philtrum. I always thought a longer philtrum was somewhat the price to pay for a taller ramus, unless your chin is super tall.



Nah longer Philtrum is dimorphic.







Gives you a taller moustache height



Shorter moustache height is a giga ethnic falio and makes you look disgusting. One of the reasons I hate divaio and why he is so ethnic looking to me.




Automatic subhuman sleezy car salesman vibes


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 28, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @alienmaxxer is very high standards. Anything non anglo is ethnic, and to an extent I agree tbh.





VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1569125




Please stop derailing my thread, go to offtopic and do that.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 28, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> God I swear to god the use of the word ethnic on this forum makes me cage so much. Ive seen ppl calling ballou ethnic for having black eyes and in one thread I even saw some guy saying pitt's nw0 hairline was a failo cuz it makes him look more ethnic



Sub northWestern European is ethnic. No way around it
@ForeverRecession


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 28, 2022)

metagross said:


> Is Dr. Ramieri cheaper when doing custom Jaw implants than Eppley et al.?


in 2019 Eppley had a 12k fee for wrap around jaw implant
Now Eppley does not even perform a surgery for less than 20k

Eppley charged 35k to give user Lanklet an implant on browridge and orbital rim (it did not cover zygos)


----------



## Morbidlife (Mar 1, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> in 2019 Eppley had a 12k fee for wrap around jaw implant
> Now Eppley does not even perform a surgery for less than 20k
> 
> Eppley charged 35k to give user Lanklet an implant on browridge and orbital rim (it did not cover zygos)


35k Jesus christ


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah i hope to get before and afters when the swelling is gone and edit it into the video all with a higher resolution. But wanted to give you guys something now and not wait that long.
> 
> I had camouflage orthodontics before pre surgical orthodontics. So i guess i had a minor overbite before having braces at all.


Would you say Ramieri is good at fixing the damage done by (((camouflage orthodontics)))?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 1, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Would you say Ramieri is good at fixing the damage done by (((camouflage orthodontics)))?



Yeah he will move your teeth into it's correct position but it's a team effort with your orthodontist.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah he will move your teeth into it's correct position but it's a team effort with your orthodontist.


Hi, i am italian. I know dottor Ramieri and i was interested to do with him chin wing a rhino, do you think that this could be a good solution for a slightly recessed jaw? He ask me 11500 for chin wing.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 1, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Hi, i am italian. I know dottor Ramieri and i was interested to do with him chin wing a rhino, do you think that this could be a good solution for a slightly recessed jaw? He ask me 11500 for chin wing.



Sure, You can private message me pics and I can see how I can help.

Im not a fan of chin wings and it does seem quite costly.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Sure You can PM me pics and I can see how I can help.
> 
> Im not a fan of chin wings and it does seem quite costly.


ok, but first, how much for bimax, genio, jaw anche cheek implants with rhino and bichectomy?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 1, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> ok, but first, how much for bimax, genio, jaw anche cheek implants with rhino and bichectomy?



I paid

15k euros for bimax and genio
Rhino 5k euros
Infraorbital malar implants 5k euros

Buccal fat shouldn't be much at all.
Jaw angles would have been 5k euros.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I paid
> 
> 15k euros for bimax and genio
> Rhino 5k euros
> ...


ok so with 30-35k i can get those surgery, however i send you mi pics.


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah he will move your teeth into it's correct position but it's a team effort with your orthodontist.


Can I DM you my scans + my face?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 1, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Can I DM you my scans + my face?



Sure


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> @Kingkellz thoughts on updated video?


Submental region improved
Pg is objectively in a better position in relation to other facial anatomical landmarks than it was before
From the front lower third looks better too

Nose looks more refined and less bulbous than before however the nasal base inclination is too high. The inclination in the before pic was pretty much ideal. 
I've noticed whenever ppl get bimax with ccw rotation the nasal base inclination increases as a by product of the movement but yours was clockwise right. 
I'm not an expert on rhinoplasty but the surgeons usually fuck up male noses whenever they try and fix droopy tips or dorsal humps (they end up with too much of an upturned tip or a concave dorsal profile respectively) 
If you could get the nasal base to be more parallel to the floor I think it would be a great improvement, you have a bit too much external nare exposure now imho.

Overall you look like you improved as the swelling goes down too. You also seem happy with your results and that's what is most important. Worst scenario is getting surgery and getting botched or being unhappy with the results as you won't be able to live with yourself.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 1, 2022)

Kingkellz said:


> Submental region improved
> Pg is objectively in a better position in relation to other facial anatomical landmarks than it was before
> From the front lower third looks better too
> 
> ...


So basically you consider the ideal male noses to be straight, no upturn or downturn with a lowish nasolobial angle?


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 2, 2022)

This guy should pay me to plan his next osteotomies tbh.


----------



## cardiologist (Mar 2, 2022)

respect for going through with surgery and committing to aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 8, 2022)

how long did it take for you to get a consultation with ramieri?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 8, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> how long did it take for you to get a consultation with ramieri?


He usually replies to his emails the same day, it should be the same week for you to get a consult. But there is alot of demand since this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 8, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> He usually replies to his emails the same day, it should be the same week for you to get a consult. But there is alot of demand since this thread.


i heard stories how people wait months for their consultation at other surgeons


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 8, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> i heard stories how people wait months for their consultation at other surgeons



Yeah thats what i like with Dr Ramieri, also if you get his whatsapp he replies in minutes like anytime of the day. I was talking to him last night aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 8, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah thats what i like with Dr Ramieri, also if you get his whatsapp he replies in minutes like anytime of the day. I was talking to him last night aswell.


lifefuel


----------



## russiancel (Mar 8, 2022)

@Gaia262 bro how much he charges for custom wraparound jaw implant?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 8, 2022)

russiancel said:


> @Gaia262 bro how much he charges for custom wraparound jaw implant?



euro 10k.


----------



## russiancel (Mar 8, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> euro 10k.


wtf so pricy  do u know any cheaper surgeon who would do it 5-7k at best?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 8, 2022)

russiancel said:


> wtf so pricy  do u know any cheaper surgeon who would do it 5-7k at best?



Yeah in Brazil they do it around that price range.

I wouldn't go to the cheapest to be honest, I would find someone you trust and has a good track record. I am worried about this surgery as it can easily make you look uncanny or bloated. Or it can really ascend you,


----------



## russiancel (Mar 8, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah in Brazil they do it around that price range.
> 
> I wouldn't go to the cheapest to be honest, I would find someone you trust and has a good track record. I am worried about this surgery as it can easily make you look uncanny or bloated. Or it can really ascend you,


i'll get bimax (if it would be necessary) and genio in Poland, about 40k PLN for bimax + genio which is 8.2k EUR


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 8, 2022)

russiancel said:


> wtf so pricy  do u know any cheaper surgeon who would do it 5-7k at best?


https://www.instagram.com/drjorgefernandes/ this one is around $5k ish


----------



## ProjectAscension (Mar 8, 2022)

@Gaia262 Thanks for posting your experience, by far one of (if not the) best looksmaxxing threads out there.

I'm strongly considering the same surgery this year also with Ramieri. One thing that hasn't really been discussed yet is - how have the reactions been from the people you know? You mentioned family, but what about friends and co-workers? Did they notice any difference, and if so, what did you say?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 9, 2022)

ProjectAscension said:


> @Gaia262 Thanks for posting your experience, by far one of (if not the) best looksmaxxing threads out there.
> 
> I'm strongly considering the same surgery this year also with Ramieri. One thing that hasn't really been discussed yet is - how have the reactions been from the people you know? You mentioned family, but what about friends and co-workers? Did they notice any difference, and if so, what did you say?



No worries bro , happy to help 

It's an actual Blackpill, when I came back from surgery and was swollen and bruised and had severe weightloss I was treated with hostility by my family and in general from people I.e. cashiers avoiding eye contact. Shit was heart breaking. It was the hardest part of the whole thing.

As soon as the swelling came down and I got back in shape people were nice to me and my family were nicer to me

*How I looked was directly correlated to how I was treated.*

Now I feel I'm treated better overall. I need to test it in a bar or a club to get the real measure.

 is real.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 9, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No worries bro , happy to help
> 
> It's an actual Blackpill, when I came back from surgery and was swollen and bruised and had severe weightloss I was treated with hostility by my family and in general from people I.e. cashiers avoiding eye contact. Shit was heart breaking. It was the hardest part of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


You are gl and before surgery you was normie. Do you think that chin wing could fix a short face?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 9, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> You are gl and before surgery you was normie. Do you think that chin wing could fix a short face?



Thanks bro.

For shortface you will needa bimax as its a combination of upper and lower jaw recession.

Also I have notoiced with a lot of shortfaced people that the infraorbital/malar areas will be recessed aswell. 

if one area is recessed the chances are other areas of the face will be recessed aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 9, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> For shortface you will needa bimax as its a combination of upper and lower jaw recession.
> 
> ...


I need to make an appointament with Ramieri to understand my situation because i am slightly recessed and asimmetric. I have not malar area recessed, i am a mistake lol

If i need bimax for short face i will not get malar implants because i do not like the idea of implants, probably fat grafting to infraorbital rim and cheekbones for more projection. I am scared of lefort1 for the impact on my mouth and lips but i will se what Ramieri say


----------



## one job away (Mar 9, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> For shortface you will needa bimax as its a combination of upper and lower jaw recession.
> 
> ...


Update pls. Can you dm if you don’t want it public? Currently in need for some motivation.


----------



## WenomWenom (Mar 9, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marianetti.
> 
> Introduction- before surgery
> 
> ...



AMAZING, great results!! just low your body fat % and you'll slay


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 9, 2022)

still invisible


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 11, 2022)

Obviously he ascended hard, he was ltn now is gl. There are a lot of jealous here, many of them would get his surgery but are too poor so they say that he is still ugly or invisible to girls. Real autism. An average guy can get a girl easily, you are all crazy and he is gl, he can easily slay in a club and also has a good body even if he is slightly short. 30k that change a life, you do not need more surgery. You are totally fine now and i am really happy for you.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 11, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> still invisible


Please kill your self ngl you are the shit of subhuman men


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Mar 11, 2022)

Short face makes you a good candidate so the pleasing result did not come as a surprise. For mine, and to pick a little, Ramieri went a little excess with linear advancement which is evident in your 3/4 shot. Nose widened quite a lot, prompting me to ask if an alar cinch performed? Result should improve with time as swelling slowly subsides through to 12-18 months post OP. FWIW my face at 18 months post OP looks far better compared to even 6 months ago, credit mostly to my bite settling (or relapsing, thank god - I was slightly botched). I recommend performing facial exercises to free up your stiff upper lip. It looks strained and contributes to the illusion of your philtrum lengthening.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 11, 2022)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> Short face makes you a good candidate so the pleasing result did not come as a surprise. For mine, and to pick a little, Ramieri went a little excess with linear advancement which is evident in your 3/4 shot. Nose widened quite a lot, prompting me to ask if an alar cinch performed? Result should improve with time as swelling slowly subsides through to 12-18 months post OP. FWIW my face at 18 months post OP looks far better compared to even 6 months ago, credit mostly to my bite settling (or relapsing, thank god - I was slightly botched). I recommend performing facial exercises to free up your stiff upper lip. It looks strained and contributes to the illusion of your philtrum lengthening.



Thanks man,

I had a rhinoplasty with it but no alar clinch was done with it. Think there us quite a bit of swelling still to go, but it is quite upturned. Which I'm Ok with tbh.

You are correct and about the stiffness. Dr Ramieri did say for me to use my face and exercise it. Which I really need to do as it's very stiff in the upper lip and nose area still. 

I'm going for a wrap around jaw implant in June so hope to make a video for you guys then .


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 11, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Please kill your self ngl you are the shit of subhuman men


C O P E. say it with me. don't project


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 11, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> C O P E. say it with me. don't project


He is gl and you are a jealous troll


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Mar 11, 2022)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> Short face makes you a good candidate so the pleasing result did not come as a surprise. For mine, and to pick a little, Ramieri went a little excess with linear advancement which is evident in your 3/4 shot. Nose widened quite a lot, prompting me to ask if an alar cinch performed? Result should improve with time as swelling slowly subsides through to 12-18 months post OP. FWIW my face at 18 months post OP looks far better compared to even 6 months ago, credit mostly to my bite settling (or relapsing, thank god - I was slightly botched). I recommend performing facial exercises to free up your stiff upper lip. It looks strained and contributes to the illusion of your philtrum lengthening.


what type of exercise would you recommend for " philtrum shortenning " illuson? thanks


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 11, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> He is gl and you are a jealous troll


you are coping so much it's insane he did all that and is still in the incel zone. barely made normie (5/10)


----------



## needjawsurgery (Mar 11, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> you are coping so much it's insane he did all that and is still in the incel zone. barely made normie (5/10)


subhuman to mtn face imo


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 11, 2022)

needjawsurgery said:


> subhuman to mtn face imo


he only went up like one point tbh


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> you are coping so much it's insane he did all that and is still in the incel zone. barely made normie (5/10)


Kill your self


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> he only went up like one point tbh


Kill your self


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Kill your self


Incel=ugly man

He is at least in average or above now, so it's impossible what you say. Probably you are jealous, imagine to be a nice guy who shared to other peoples his surgery experience and someone call you "invisibile" with a laugh like a children. Really ridicolous.


----------



## kota (Mar 12, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> @kota I hope one day you see this thread bro, hope I did you proud 🥲


Looks great, very happy for you my man! And thanks for sharing, really takes me back.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 12, 2022)

I seen the video he uploaded before surgery. I think that he was good looking also before surgery, even if he had short face. Now he is aroun 5PSL tbh


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 12, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Now he is aroun 5PSL tbh


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Mar 12, 2022)

@Gaia262 how did you convert to euros, did you just get whatever rate the bank you?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 13, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> @Gaia262 how did you convert to euros, did you just get whatever rate the bank you?


Hi bro, I did an online transfer through



https://wise.com/



The rates are Amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 13, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> to women average is ugly and invisible, no female is going to pay attention to this ugly cuck even now. you're defending so hard because you must want this surgery and you need to convince yourself it was life changing


I am not virgin, first of all, then i do not need this surgery because i do not have short face, i got girls in the past and probably guya same. You are here to offender a guy who spend a lot of money to be better with your ugly face and subhuman life. Commite suicide for you is the only way to give a sense at your delusional life.


----------



## ProjectAscension (Mar 13, 2022)

@Gaia262 Did you post photos of your implant design anywhere? Had a scan through but couldn't find any photos


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 13, 2022)

ProjectAscension said:


> @Gaia262 Did you post photos of your implant design anywhere? Had a scan through but couldn't find any photos



Hi bro


----------



## one job away (Mar 13, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro
> 
> View attachment 1589097
> 
> View attachment 1589098


Wait you have a implant made from your bone??


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 13, 2022)

one job away said:


> Wait you have a implant made from your bone??



No this is the design for the PEEK Infraorbital malar implant.


----------



## CristianT (Mar 13, 2022)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> Short face makes you a good candidate so the pleasing result did not come as a surprise. For mine, and to pick a little, Ramieri went a little excess with linear advancement which is evident in your 3/4 shot. Nose widened quite a lot, prompting me to ask if an alar cinch performed? Result should improve with time as swelling slowly subsides through to 12-18 months post OP. FWIW my face at 18 months post OP looks far better compared to even 6 months ago, credit mostly to my bite settling (or relapsing, thank god - I was slightly botched). I recommend performing facial exercises to free up your stiff upper lip. It looks strained and contributes to the illusion of your philtrum lengthening.


What exercises you did?


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No this is the design for the PEEK Infraorbital malar implant.


hey. how much was the cost for infraorbital implant. did you experience any sensory difference in the cheeks?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 14, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> hey. how much was the cost for infraorbital implant. did you experience any sensory difference in the cheeks?



Hi bro I paid €5k but I think his prices are higher now due to demand, I had one user say he was quoted €9k

I had a tingling sensation for the first few weeks in the area but it subsided, now I have full sensation.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro I paid €5k but I think his prices are higher now due to demand, I had one user say he was quoted €9k
> 
> I had a tingling sensation for the first few weeks in the area but it subsided, now I have full sensation.


Do You think that the prices could be still 5k or it will be standard 9k?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 14, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> Do You think that the prices could be still 5k or it will be standard 9k?



I am not sure to be honest 😕

Its best to ask him, it might been €5k for me as I had it in addition to other procedures where the the guy who was quoted for €9k wanted alone (general anaesthsia fees, hospital fees ect)


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I am not sure to be honest 😕
> 
> Its best to ask him, it might been €5k for me as I had it in addition to other procedures where the the guy who was quoted for €9k wanted alone (general anaesthsia fees, hospital fees ect)


Ok, probably with other surgerys the price could be 5k


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2022)

what are the malar implant sizes?

btw you look a lot better, congrats dude.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 14, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> what are the malar implant sizes?
> 
> btw you look a lot better, congrats dude.



Thanks bro 

Roughly 5mm.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Mar 14, 2022)

@Gaia262 what program did they use to simulate your surgery (the one in the video)? 
This looks like it has an unlimited possibilities for analyzing faces


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 14, 2022)

ecstazy said:


> @Gaia262 what program did they use to simulate your surgery (the one in the video)?
> This looks like it has an unlimited possibilities for analyzing faces



I think it's called blue sky.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Mar 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I think it's called blue sky.



Wow that's amazing.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Mar 16, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> lol. I just went to the gym, bitches were staring at me today. cope again. sorry for the truth though.



Yet you managed to end up on a incel forum.. Mhhh weird


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 17, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> you should kill yourself man, probably you are a virgin black slave who is invisible to women and is jealous of other men who try to be better. Beautiful life man. beautiful.





Slyfex8 said:


> Yet you managed to end up on a incel forum.. Mhhh weird



Bro i appreciate you backing me up, but there is no need to keep replying to him. He is seething and just wants attention. I got the mods patrolling this thread to delete these sfcel comments.

It's always

- storm fronter who can't stand an ethnic improving himself and getting attention. 

- self hating ethnic who wants to pull an ethnic down to their level (crab in a bucket mentality)

general overall jealously and hate. 

He will most likely keep replying to keep milking attention. 

@Lorsss


----------



## HopefulPotential (Mar 17, 2022)

Would you say that after your custom wrap around jaw implant ,you are finally looksmaxxed ? And after that would you still do surgeries?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 17, 2022)

HopefulPotential said:


> Would you say that after your custom wrap around jaw implant ,you are finally looksmaxxed ? And after that would you still do surgeries?



After that my journey is really done, how i look after that it basically the new me.

It would only be anti-ageing and maintenance looksmaxxing/surgeries after that more or less to preserve/restore what i have at that point.


----------



## HopefulPotential (Mar 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> After that my journey is really done, how i look after that it basically the new me.
> 
> It would only be anti-ageing and maintenance looksmaxxing/surgeries after that more or less to preserve/restore what i have at that point.


it would be great if you would document it for the forum


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 17, 2022)

HopefulPotential said:


> it would be great if you would document it for the forum



Yeah bro dont worry, I will document the wrap around jaw implant journey as its very rare to get information on this. I will speak to Dr Ramieri if he can have it professionally shot and edited


----------



## Silver (Mar 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah bro dont worry, I will document the wrap around jaw implant journey as its very rare to get information on this. I will speak to Dr Ramieri if he can have it proffesionallys shot and edit


Thank you for going out of your way to document your looksmaxxing journey, it's incredibly appreciated.


----------



## APJ (Mar 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> After that my journey is really done, how i look after that it basically the new me.
> 
> It would only be anti-ageing and maintenance looksmaxxing/surgeries after that more or less to preserve/restore what i have at that point.


No LL? No clavicle widening? Not encouraging these necessarily, however if you have the time and the money these may be worth looking into


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 18, 2022)

APJ said:


> No LL? No clavicle widening? Not encouraging these necessarily, however if you have the time and the money these may be worth looking into



To be honest, if LL wasn't such a primitive surgery in terms of risk, extensive recovery and general non acceptance with people who find out then I would consider it. Maybe in 30 years time it will advance to the point it can be done to a reasonable degree. 

There will probably be a superior way to gain height that will come to light in the next decade or so (exclusive to the elite) and may even be a hormone course of some sort. Look into Barron Trump. 

It's best to fix what can be reasonably fixed and move on before things go wrong.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 18, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah bro dont worry, I will document the wrap around jaw implant journey as its very rare to get information on this. I will speak to Dr Ramieri if he can have it professionally shot and edited


no dont have it done professionally

this will more likely bring in normies. what we want is something that looks weird/obscure in terms of presentation and only people who are genuinely interested in all of this stuff will stay, and bored normies who are here out of interest will find it all too unformatted and leave


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 18, 2022)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> no dont have it done professionally
> 
> this will more likely bring in normies. what we want is something that looks weird/obscure in terms of presentation and only people who are genuinely interested in all of this stuff will stay, and bored normies who are here out of interest will find it all too unformatted and leave



I see your point, no way do i want normies seeing this information, it just pushes up competition as they will just bully sub 5 further with their new looks whereas you guys have paid your dues in terms of life experience and effort to research. Trust me bro i know how normies are.

It's already happening with Dr Ramieri charging higher prices after this thread, I really hope that its you guys getting in before and not normies. I want them to come in 5 years from now when he double or triples his prices.

My videos are only accessible by link only so can't be searched for publicly on youtube. this thread now has like 43,000 views

Its not really me to create low quality or misinformation for you guys it will cause more harm internally to you guys then externally to normies.

I kind of want to show what we do and learn is quality here. I get so many people messaging me saying how much it helped them so its working.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 18, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I see your point, no way do i want normies seeing this information, it just pushes up competition as they will just bully sub 5 further with their new looks whereas you guys have paid your dues in terms of life experience and effort to research. Trust me bro i know how normies are.
> 
> It's already happening with Dr Ramieri charging higher prices after this thread, I really hope that its you guys getting in before and not normies. I want them to come in 5 years from now when he double or triples his prices.
> 
> ...


thanks for understanding my point. you are reasonable as always

I think ideally you show pics and videos but disperse them over multiple posts over a thread (or 2) and start riddling your posts with PSL lingo (dont go too far tho as youve already revealed your face) and then normies will be detracted but PSLers will continue to engage and learn from your posts

this way those of us who actually need extra info will get it while stopping the outflow of information from this site


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 18, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I see your point, no way do i want normies seeing this information, it just pushes up competition as they will just bully sub 5 further with their new looks whereas you guys have paid your dues in terms of life experience and effort to research. Trust me bro i know how normies are.
> 
> It's already happening with Dr Ramieri charging higher prices after this thread, I really hope that its you guys getting in before and not normies. I want them to come in 5 years from now when he double or triples his prices.
> 
> ...


probably getting a lot of surgery at the same times will not increase the price of implants at ortognatica roma, maybe if you underwent bimax+genio+rhino+implants the price of implants is still 5-6k


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 18, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> probably getting a lot of surgery at the same times will not increase the price of implants at ortognatica roma, maybe if you underwent bimax+genio+rhino+implants the price of implants is still 5-6k



Hopefully it is


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 18, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hopefully it is


i think that Ramieri knows that 30k are a lot of money, i don't think that he will increase the price of implants if someone get multiple surgerys.. the prices must be affordable or he will loose a lot of clients.


----------



## Virgo (Mar 18, 2022)

ecstazy said:


> Wow that's amazing.


It's actually Dolphin Imaging.


----------



## needjawsurgery (Mar 18, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro
> 
> View attachment 1589097
> 
> View attachment 1589098


do you have similar pictures for your jaw implants or are they still subject to change?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 19, 2022)

needjawsurgery said:


> do you have similar pictures for your jaw implants or are they still subject to change?



Hi bro, I am going to get new scans next month before Dr Ramieri can create the draft. The surgery is booked in June 16th.


----------



## needjawsurgery (Mar 19, 2022)

needjawsurgery said:


> do you have similar pictures for your jaw implants or are they still subject to change?











Guy gets Small Custom Wrap Around Jaw Implant and Ascends


Guy on /r/plasticsurgery got this custom jaw implant from a local surgeon for $15k that's only 4mm wide and he ascended. He said that he consulted Dhir, Yaremchuk and Eppley too, but Dhir is inexperienced and too expensive, Yaremchuk doesn't let you put any input into the design process and...




looksmax.org




I know you already saw this thread but this seems ideal


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 19, 2022)

needjawsurgery said:


> Guy gets Small Custom Wrap Around Jaw Implant and Ascends
> 
> 
> Guy on /r/plasticsurgery got this custom jaw implant from a local surgeon for $15k that's only 4mm wide and he ascended. He said that he consulted Dhir, Yaremchuk and Eppley too, but Dhir is inexperienced and too expensive, Yaremchuk doesn't let you put any input into the design process and...
> ...



Thanks man agreed this smaller size is what I'm going for.


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Mar 19, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks man agreed this smaller size is what I'm going for.


sorry if you said this somewhere but how much is the jaw implant costing you? also do you know if ramieri would do bimax, rhino, cheek and jaw implants at the same time or is that too much


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 19, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro
> 
> View attachment 1589097
> 
> View attachment 1589098


Youre Legitimately a good guy and a great human.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 19, 2022)

Daenerys said:


> sorry if you said this somewhere but how much is the jaw implant costing you? also do you know if ramieri would do bimax, rhino, cheek and jaw implants at the same time or is that too much



Hi bro no worries, it's €10k for the wrap around. A jaw implant would be cheaper.

Yes Dr Ramieri could do all of that together in one operation operation.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 19, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro no worries, it's €10k for the wrap around. A jaw implant would be cheaper.
> 
> Yes Dr Ramieri could do all of that together in one operation operation.


i showed a pic of ur 4 month result to my HTB female friend, and she said ur a 6.5/10 and she would give u a chance if u approached her. She said if you gathered 10 random guys in the street, you'd be the top 3 amongst the guys consistently.

She also said you were a 3 before, but she says u look kinda gay in the after now. (I think its the midface and upturned nose).

Have you found that you have female attention now, like you can get 5-6/10 women? Do you still have to pay for hookers?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 19, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> i showed a pic of ur 4 month result to my HTB female friend, and she said ur a 6.5/10 and she would give u a chance if u approached her. She said if you gathered 10 random guys in the street, you'd be the top 3 amongst the guys consistently.
> 
> She also said you were a 3 before, but she says u look kinda gay in the after now. (I think its the midface and upturned nose).
> 
> Have you found that you have female attention now, like you can get 5-6/10 women? Do you still have to pay for hookers?



Hi bro thanks.

To be honest I havnt gone out much since surgery to test the changes, just been working and saving for my next surgery. So far it's been positive.


----------



## Pakicel (Mar 19, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> i showed a pic of ur 4 month result to my HTB female friend, and she said ur a 6.5/10 and she would give u a chance if u approached her. She said if you gathered 10 random guys in the street, you'd be the top 3 amongst the guys consistently.
> 
> She also said you were a 3 before, but she says u look kinda gay in the after now. (I think its the midface and upturned nose).
> 
> Have you found that you have female attention now, like you can get 5-6/10 women? Do you still have to pay for hookers?


Lifefuel tbh. I am gonna get the same surgeries as this dude.

6.5/10 is a very high rating tbh. I thought he'd get rated a lot lower considering women's standards.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lifefuel tbh. I am gonna get the same surgeries as this dude.
> 
> 6.5/10 is a very high rating tbh. I thought he'd get rated a lot lower considering women's standards.


keep in mind my friend is asian

Only white girls' standards are ridiculously high


----------



## russiancel (Mar 20, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lifefuel tbh. I am gonna get the same surgeries as this dude.
> 
> 6.5/10 is a very high rating tbh. I thought he'd get rated a lot lower considering women's standards.


IMO you are coping bro. Idk why you live, but IMHO he ascended from invisible to invisible. Nonetheless, I don't wanna be a rude and incelish bastard and I have to admit he did an awesome job. Mirin anyways.

To me, his the biggest failo is his currypheno. Absolutely suifuel. There is no surgery for currypheno, so... I keep fingers crossed that he will get normie life and get a looksmatched gf who wouldn't cheat on him, tho.

@Gaia262 please tag me if you will get that jawaround implant. Probably I should get it also. Good for you that you are not poorcel 

@Pakicel according to "6.5/10 is a very high rating tbh. I thought he'd get rated a lot lower considering women's standards.", there is no way to get rated properly by foids. Some girl tell me I'm 8-9, and even 10 out of 10 while irl i'm 6-6.5 at best


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 20, 2022)

@Gaia262 did you got cheek implants or cheek/Orbital rim implants?


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 20, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> @Gaia262 did you got cheek implants or cheek/Orbital rim implants?


Both. Infraorbital malar implants.


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 20, 2022)

Okok thank you


Gaia262 said:


> Both. Infraorbital malar implants.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Mar 21, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Both. Infraorbital malar implants.


How long were u in hospital post op? And how was communication with the drs team? Let's say u died in ur bnb, how long till people realised??


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 21, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> How long were u in hospital post op? And how was communication with the drs team? Let's say u died in ur bnb, how long till people realised??


i was in for 5 days, you only need 3 days tbh.

Yeah it was excellent Dr Ramieri saw me multiple times daily when i was there and we spoke regularly whilst i was in the air bnb and would meet up every week or so to review.it would be around a week tbh without contact before the alarm bells rang.


----------



## Silver (Mar 21, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> i was in for 5 days, you only need 3 days tbh.
> 
> Yeah it was excellent Dr Ramieri saw me multiple times daily when i was there and we spoke regularly whilst i was in the air bnb and would meet up every week or so to review.it would be around a week tbh without contact before the alarm bells rang.


How much did the hospital stay cost you? 5 days is very generous from them, did you request this long stay or was this advised from Ramieri and his team?

IIRC Alfaro's clinic discharges you from the hospital after 1 day


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 21, 2022)

Silver said:


> How much did the hospital stay cost you? 5 days is very generous from them, did you request this long stay or was this advised from Ramieri and his team?
> 
> IIRC Alfaro's clinic discharges you from the hospital after 1 day



It's 3 days complimentary i paid for the other 2 days. No need for the extra 2 days its a very expensive hospital £360 a day.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 25, 2022)

I think 3 to 6.5 is an accurate description, as someone mentioned above.

Pretty significant results- a robust look brings you into a totally different category than a boneless look.

My masculinization filler did that but it has now completely worn off after less than 5 months...my metabolism is so that it burns the filler quickly.

I either have the option of going for this type of surgery or putting large amounts of filler into my face every 5 months..

Too chicken shit about the pain and healing time to do surgery right now. If I got a similar type of result to OP though I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 25, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I think 3 to 6.5 is an accurate description, as someone mentioned above.
> 
> Pretty significant results- a robust look brings you into a totally different category than a boneless look.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, i really hope your looksmaxxing journey is going well


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 25, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I had clockwise rotation for short face.


doesn't cw/ccw rotation just depend on your occlusal plane?

@SixCRY


----------



## Pakicel (Mar 25, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> doesn't cw/ccw rotation just depend on your occlusal plane?
> 
> @SixCRY


Nah. People with short faces usually have flat/negative occlusal planes.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Apr 10, 2022)

Did it improve your health?
your sleep?
did you have apnea before?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 10, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Did it improve your health?
> your sleep?
> did you have apnea before?



I can run longer distances without getting tired. Sleep feels roughly the same as before.

I didn't have sleep apnea but the scans indicated my airways were heading in that direction.


----------



## Cope (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm just curious, what was your main reason for going through with this surgery?

Are you trying to slay better looking girls? Do you have a low success rate with girls and thinking surgery will help you? Have you ever actually had sex? Or are you just looksmaxxing for the lulz?

Honestly, I want to know.


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> I'm just curious, what was your main reason for going through with this surgery?
> 
> Are you trying to slay better looking girls? Do you have a low success rate with girls and thinking surgery will help you? Have you ever actually had sex? Or are you just looksmaxxing for the lulz?
> 
> Honestly, I want to know.



It's stems from alot reasons.

1) my own self- I didn't want to look in the mirror in my 20s balding, bad face, skinny fat ect, my starting point was horrific rated psl 2.5-3 On here . I had a vision of what I wanted to look like and am just working to do my old self proud.

2) fitting in social spaces, like when going to a bar, traveling, any social interaction people are just happy that you are there and you "fit in". I didn't want people thinking " how did he get here?" , yes normies are cruel.

3) genuine attraction. You just want someone to light up when they see you and happy they have you.

Things like that. It was never to "show off" it was more to just live a life.


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> 1) my own self- I didn't want to look in the mirror in my 20s balding, bad face, skinny fat ect. I had a vision of what I wanted to look like and am just working to do my old self proud.


The aging process is inevitable and when we die, we die. Regardless of how we look.



Gaia262 said:


> 2) fitting in social spaces, like when going to a bar, traveling, any social interaction people are just happy that you are there and you "fit in". I didn't want people thinking " how did he get here?" , yes normies are cruel.


But you can fit in and live life without having to get a Bimax along with whatever God else knows what you did. Normies are not cruel, most normies are ugly as sin.



Gaia262 said:


> 3) genuine attraction. You just want someone to light up when they see you and happy they have you.


Ok, but what does genuine attraction do if you don't actually slay? I get attraction from prime JBs all the time, it got boring until I started actually fucking them.



Gaia262 said:


> Things like that. It was never to "show off" it was more to just live a life.


"Living life" is literally the easiest thing you could possibly do, not really something worth doing a Bimax over.

If I were to go through a surgery like this, it would be to slay a GigaStacy and eventually marry her. Idk just my 2cent.


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> The aging process is inevitable and when we die, we die. Regardless of how we look.
> 
> 
> *But you can fit in and live life without having to get a Bimax along with whatever God else knows what you did*. Normies are not cruel, most normies are ugly as sin.
> ...



I think our perspectives and life experiences differ.

I'm happy for you, but I needed to do this surgical plan after alot of deep reflection and research to change my life trajectory. So far things have been positive.

Ofc I don't want my kids undergoing the procedures I had, i do plan on making sure this doesn't happen again so share the same sentiments as you in terms of life partner.


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I think our perspectives and life experiences differ.
> 
> I'm happy for you, but I needed to do this surgical plan after alot of deep reflection and research to change my life trajectory. I havnt gone out much since surgery as just been working and saving for my next surgery in June.
> 
> Ofc I don't want my kids undergoing the procedures I had, i do plan on making sure this doesn't happen again so share the same sentiments as you in terms of life partner.


Fair enough.

My life didn't really change though until I started this MAOI called Nardil along with Lyrica. That probably doesn't really mean anything to you but after using these two substances (specifically Nardil), the days of thinking that I needed to do such a major surgery like Bimax quickly went out the window once I started slaying stacylite JBs.

It is what what it is. At the end of the day, all that matters is your personal happiness. I do still think LL would've helped you much more significantly. But it's still early days, will be interesting to see what you look like when finally looksmaxxed.


----------



## wristcel (Apr 15, 2022)

Good job. After my recent hair transplant i think i've decided i'm gonna go full on jaw surgery next. Need to get the ball rolling. I'm thinking i'll have to go oto Spain from the UK though and see that alfero dude. So expensive but I guess it's all worth it in the end. Not sure how it works in terms of finding a UK ortho and then getting them to work with him, though


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 15, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Good job. After my recent hair transplant i think i've decided i'm gonna go full on jaw surgery next. Need to get the ball rolling. I'm thinking i'll have to go oto Spain from the UK though and see that alfero dude. So expensive but I guess it's all worth it in the end. Not sure how it works in terms of finding a UK ortho and then getting them to work with him, though


I will be trying to get a maxfac surgeon from abroad. I will keep you updated on my progress. Its doable but I am not sure how easy it will be.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 15, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Good job. After my recent hair transplant i think i've decided i'm gonna go full on jaw surgery next. Need to get the ball rolling. I'm thinking i'll have to go oto Spain from the UK though and see that alfero dude. So expensive but I guess it's all worth it in the end. Not sure how it works in terms of finding a UK ortho and then getting them to work with him, though



You consult the surgeon first and ask for his recommendation on orthodontists. Likely he’s worked with patients from the uk before. And upon receiving his recommendation, you call up the said ortho and schedule a appointment. 

And things get in sync bw the 2 parties from then on


----------



## zeek (Apr 15, 2022)

jaw angles + buccal fat + spot removal mogs to chadpreet


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 15, 2022)

zeek said:


> View attachment 1635614
> jaw angles + buccal fat + spot removal mogs to chadpreet



Thanks bro


----------



## zeek (Apr 15, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro


Oh also I corrected nasal flaring in the morph but yeah mostly the jaw angles being a bit sharper true ascension you have very good results already

Don’t even need a wrap around Bc your chin looks good and a bit of gentle concavity on ramus from front fits your face well, chin is good


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Apr 15, 2022)

zeek said:


> View attachment 1635614
> jaw angles + buccal fat + spot removal mogs to chadpreet


@Gaia262 when we getting bullhorn lip lift thread boo. Once that and the morph is achieved, can go and conquer bollywood.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 15, 2022)

me in 1 year


----------



## logan (Apr 20, 2022)

dr. Ramieri told me on email that infraorbital rim implants were 10000 eur. Did you get it reduced to 5k because you had other surgeries?
great post btw.


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 20, 2022)

logan said:


> dr. Ramieri told me on email that infraorbital rim implants were 10000 eur. Did you get it reduced to 5k because you had other surgeries?
> great post btw.



Thanks bro.

Oh man, he is increasing his prices now 

I had it conjunction with my other surgeries so explains the €5k but standalone it shouldn't be €10k.


----------



## logan (Apr 21, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Oh man, he is increasing his prices now
> 
> I had it conjunction with my other surgeries so explains the €5k but standalone it shouldn't be €10k.


LMAO now his assistant is gaslighting me for asking if he increased his price so its 10k + 18k for wraparound with no discount


----------



## marken12 (Apr 21, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I think 3 to 6.5 is an accurate description, as someone mentioned above.
> 
> Pretty significant results- a robust look brings you into a totally different category than a boneless look.
> 
> ...



Damn the cheekbones look really good, great job. How do they look irl in motion? Do they fit in well, have you gotten any remarks about it?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 22, 2022)

marken12 said:


> Damn the cheekbones look really good, great job. How do they look irl in motion? Do they fit in well, have you gotten any remarks about it?



Yeah they were the best part of the surgery. Really good addition to add in with a bimax to harmonise the midface.

I have a video up on the first page (4 months) I also added some in my main video towards the end.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 22, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> This is what I need , but the cucked surgeons in Germany won't agree  , all of my 3 maxfacs said Genio only


German maxfacs are cucks


----------



## marken12 (Apr 22, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah they were the best part of the surgery. Really good addition to add in with a bimax to harmonise the midface.
> 
> I have a video up on the first page (4 months) I also added some in my main video towards the end.


I'm sorta interested in getting that too but a bit scared that they might end up looking uncanny


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 22, 2022)

marken12 said:


> I'm sorta interested in getting that too but a bit scared that they might end up looking uncanny



I see your point. You can use my implant design as a template if you want. It will need to be adjusted to your face. 💪


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Apr 22, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I see your point. You can use my implant design as a template if you want. It will need to be adjusted to your face. 💪


Gaia where did you store your valuables when you were under anaesthesia? Do you recommend not bringing any cash?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 22, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> Gaia where did you store your valuables when you were under anaesthesia? Do you recommend not bringing any cash?



I had my things in the airbnb I was at. But for the things I brang with me to the hospital it was stored in the cupboard in the hospital room. 

Security isn't an issue.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey man, when you got the infraorbs, did you get a lower eyelid retraction as well? 

I heard that when they put infraorbs in they do LER as well, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 29, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Hey man, when you got the infraorbs, did you get a lower eyelid retraction as well?
> 
> I heard that when they put infraorbs in they do LER as well, but I'm not completely sure.



No, I didnt have any another eye work. I have noticed these reconstructive bone surgeries do change the eye area even when the eye area isnt really touched. As though your eyes are just an indication of healthy craniofacial placement.


----------



## playboicarti (Apr 29, 2022)

did you get some hoes after you've done this ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 29, 2022)

playboicarti said:


> did you get some hoes after you've done this ?


Hi bro, I havnt gone out much since surgery just been working and saving for my next one in June. Overall it's been positive.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I havnt gone out much since surgery just been working and saving for my next one in June. Overall it's been positive.


Will you start actively trying to date once you have recovered from the second procedure in June?

How you feeling confidence wise atm?


----------



## playboicarti (Apr 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I havnt gone out much since surgery just been working and saving for my next one in June. Overall it's been positive.


good to hear man. good luck


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 29, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Will you start actively trying to date once you have recovered from the second procedure in June?
> 
> How you feeling confidence wise atm?



Confidence wise I feel the same as before to be honest, my face probably shows it. One user did summarise it.






After surgery im just going to grind on my investments/business. This is such a wearing journey but it's got to be done  Alot of users here want to see me happy and enjoying myself after everything which is why I like you guys.

I do plan on testing the blackpill after, may even make a thread for you guys to give you real feedback.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Confidence wise I feel the same as before to be honest, my face probably shows it. One user did summarise it.
> 
> View attachment 1657149
> 
> ...


I understand man
But think of it as a new beginning too

Like the tables have turned, you are a new improved version!
It will take a bit of time but I'm sure you can be happy eventually man

I understand because I get the same feelings sometimes
But looking at it, things are better than they used to be!

You should defo make this thread bro will be massive, no one's done that before here


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 29, 2022)

logan said:


> LMAO now his assistant is gaslighting me for asking if he increased his price so its 10k + 18k for wraparound with no discount


Tell him you agreed on price or i go elsewhere


----------



## rtx2060ti (May 1, 2022)

playboicarti said:


> good to hear man. go
> 
> 
> Gaia262 said:
> ...


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (May 1, 2022)

RottenSperg said:


> Tell him you agreed on price or i go elsewhere


Say please too so he doesn't slice your nerve in half


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 1, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I would have pushed more movement 6mm on the maxilla and 12 mm jaw and 10 mm chin although risks increase but still worth the risk to look better NGL other than that it was really good alfaro is the person i would reccomend the most but he's so fucking expensive he does the largest movements of any doc barring gunson raffani is gonna be dead soon lets be honest.


alfaro is the chimp man


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 1, 2022)

thecel said:


> I’ll mog your surgeries with my surgeries:
> 
> MSE : +10 mm upper intermolar
> Teeth Alignment : fix dental crowding & mandibular dental arch broadening
> ...


before and after


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 1, 2022)

Scorpioned said:


> After my surgery I took extranase 3 pills 3x per day , and my swelling was almost completely gone after 2 weeks
> You should try it


where can i get it?


----------



## Scorpioned (May 1, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> where can i get it?


I think it s in every pharmacy without prescription, if you dont find it you can buy bromelain


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 1, 2022)

Scorpioned said:


> I think it s in every pharmacy without prescription, if you dont find it you can buy bromelain


thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (May 1, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I am suprised it takes so long for the swelling to stop.


Not only to stop, but people underestimate how bad it can *get*.




2 days post op in pics.


8 days post op now


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 1, 2022)

dani500 said:


> Not only to stop, but people underestimate how bad it can *get*.
> View attachment 1660720
> View attachment 1660724
> View attachment 1660729
> ...


Greycels carry the forum again. 

Holy fuck your face looks like its about to fall apart 2 days post OP. 

What movements did you get?


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (May 1, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Greycels carry the forum again.
> 
> Holy fuck your face looks like its about to fall apart 2 days post OP.
> 
> What movements did you get?


Le fort 1 7mm with parallel impaction, bsso rotation (no setback) with genioplasty.


Im swollen as hell at le fort 1 area so it doesnt make sense to do any comparisons now tbh.
Chin is only non swollen part so looks recessed right now. But I plan on doing further genio if it stays like this ( but it wont).

- My further genio projection plan if needed. Its free so why not heh.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 1, 2022)

dani500 said:


> Le fort 1 7mm with parallel impaction, bsso rotation (no setback) with genioplasty.
> View attachment 1660869
> 
> Im swollen as hell at le fort 1 area so it doesnt make sense to do any comparisons now tbh.
> ...


Looking good so far! How did youu get this for free?

Also make your own thread in a few months. Farm some reacts bro.


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (May 1, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Looking good so far! How did youu get this for free?
> 
> Also make your own thread in a few months. Farm some reacts bro.


I plan to stay graycelmaxxed haha. I had minor underbite and found out its actually very easy to get this surgery as most are afraid to do it. It was all covered by public healthcare.


Before braces xray


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 1, 2022)

dani500 said:


> I plan to stay graycelmaxxed haha. I had minor underbite and found out its actually very easy to get this surgery as most are afraid to do it. It was all covered by public health insurance.
> 
> View attachment 1660925
> Before braces xray


My black ass needs health insurance .

Staying greycel is a good idea. Postmaxx until you can get BOTB. There are some good threads in there. Most posts here are just off topic nonsense.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 2, 2022)

Unfortunately bro we live in cucknighted kingdom where these things are the hardest things to get for free


mulattomaxxer said:


> My black ass needs health insurance .
> 
> Staying greycel is a good idea. Postmaxx until you can get BOTB. There are some good threads in there. Most posts here are just off topic nonsense.


----------



## sergiu (May 2, 2022)

Mirin af. You can finally have foids give a chance to your personality


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (May 2, 2022)

dani500 said:


> Not only to stop, but people underestimate how bad it can *get*.
> View attachment 1660720
> View attachment 1660724
> View attachment 1660729
> ...


hope it looks good dude


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (May 4, 2022)

I know im hijacking this convo lowkey but 10 days post op my side profile looking 10/10 but i developed upper jaw canting (3 degrees to left) and it was not sufficiently impacted to hide gummy smile so I will have second surgery most likely in following weeks.  Suffering again all over. But anything for looks.


----------



## deepweb1298 (May 4, 2022)

lookin good bro i knew it once the swelling went down it would be. How's your family taking the change? You legit look like a different person tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (May 4, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> lookin good bro i knew it once the swelling went down it would be. How's your family taking the change? You legit look like a different person tbh


Even my closest family that was against surgery is smiling at me all the time and literally euphoric from how good it looks. Everyone says the same mostly, how they dont recognize me and that i look like different person. Just yesterday went out drinking with my friend with 2 random girls. My friends girl offered to pay hotel for all 4 of us even tho other girl had a boyfriend. My friend is still in hotel with her rn, I couldnt go with my mouth smelling rotten (no teeth brushing for 10 days now). Hahaha im already noticing looksmax benefits so early on.

My side profile is now resembling that from my childhood.


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

How is your road to the jaw implants? I used to read your thread about it, but I lost it and I forgot  @Gaia262


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> How is your road to the jaw implants? I used to read your thread about it, but I lost it and I forgot  @Gaia262



Surgery booked in next month


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Surgery booked in next month


how much does it all cost bro?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> how much does it all cost bro?


 
Surgery 1 was €25k euros

This surgery will be €8k Euros

So a total of €33k not including flight, orthodontics, accommodation ect.


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> This surgery will be €8k Euros


is this wraparound jaw implant?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> is this wraparound jaw implant?



No its an extended jaw implant so it covers alot of the mandible.


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No its an extended jaw implant so it covers alot of the mandible.


hope it will be suffice to overcome your inceldom bro  tho I'm not into this jaw implants and tbh do not distinguish types of ones


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

@Gaia262 one more thing: is it true that Ramieri charges only 10k for jaw + malar + infra implants?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> @Gaia262 one more thing: is it true that Ramieri charges only 10k for jaw + malar + infra implants?



No, I am sure its alot higher than that.


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No, I am sure its alot higher than that.


u think could I fit into 10k range when I choose zygo + gonion implants with Ramieri?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> u think could I fit into 10k range when I choose zygo + gonion implants with Ramieri?



No to be honest. It's best to drop him an email and see what his prices are currently but they have gone up due to the demand from this thread, which now has 50,000 views.


----------



## russiancel (May 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No to be honest. It's best to drop him an email and see what his prices are currently but they have gone up due to the demand from this thread, which now has 50,000 views.


over for my slavic wallet. So I have to look for Brazilian surgeons who do it for $3k lmao


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 5, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing your wraparound jaw results. 

I'm assuming Ramieri has some good previous results and that you were confident with his design.

Did you consider someone more renowned for jaw, like Dhir? Or you think Ramieri will basically give the same effect?


----------



## RamusGod (May 5, 2022)

Gaia, Are you planning on correcting the nasal flare and scleral show after the jaw implant?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Looking forward to seeing your wraparound jaw results.
> 
> I'm assuming Ramieri has some good previous results and that you were confident with his design.
> 
> Did you consider someone more renowned for jaw, like Dhir? Or you think Ramieri will basically give the same effect?



Hi bro i plan on making a video , I'm going to stick with Dr Ramieri, I wouldn't go with another surgeon especially the mainstream ones like Dr Dhir. I'm going for an extended jaw implant so without the chin part.



RamusGod said:


> Gaia, Are you planning on correcting the nasal flare and scleral show after the jaw implant?



To be honest bro I'm just going to cash in what I have, it doesn't worry me to be honest and I don't want to run any risks of causing more issues trying to fix it.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 10, 2022)

These your implants nigga?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 10, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> These your implants nigga?




Holy crap it is, i didnt know he did them yet


----------



## Pakicel (May 10, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> These your implants nigga?



Yeah. I saw it on insta too. I knew it was gaia's skull due to the malar implants.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 10, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Holy crap it is, i didnt know he did them yet


I could tell the second I saw that post. I wish he posted a view from the front. They should look good as long as they aren't too wide. 

Are these jaw implants your final surgery?


----------



## Gaia262 (May 10, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I could tell the second I saw that post. I wish he posted a view from the front. They should look good as long as they aren't too wide.
> 
> Are these jaw implants your final surgery?



Yes they are, he plans on making an implant video with me so i will add this to here. I will also ask him if possible for like a professional before and after video end of the year time.


----------



## Donc0ck (May 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes they are, he plans on making an implant video with me so i will add this to here. I will also ask him if possible for like a professional before and after video end of the year time.


looking forward to the result


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (May 14, 2022)

Always come back to this thread, you don't even look the same, mirin. People should treat you so much better too, feel happy to see this and good luck on your next procedure


----------



## Nesstor (May 14, 2022)

from 3/10 truecel to solid 5/10 nice job bro


----------



## Laikyn (Jun 12, 2022)

may I ask how did u accumulate ur money for this


----------



## Lihito (Jun 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty and custom infraorbital malar implants in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marianetti.
> 
> Introduction- before surgery
> 
> ...



Bro can you drop moneymaxxing guide


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 14, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> may I ask how did u accumulate ur money for this





Lihito said:


> Bro can you drop moneymaxxing guide



I worked and saved, working multiple remote contracts from home.


----------



## Lihito (Jun 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I wageslaved, working multiple remote contracts from home.


Yeah im asking specificaly cause im giga dumb and only Like social studies Like some becky😢

Also mega mirin you , i hope you ascend with @Lars LEANMAXX GUIDE (READ IT ITS TOP NOTCH)

also could i send you my pics For advice? I Feel Like i have a short face and i might also need bimax + genio

I was thinking of surgerymaxxing my minor eye faliures first cause im poorcel curently


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 14, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Yeah im asking specificaly cause im giga dumb and only Like social studies Like some becky😢
> 
> Also mega mirin you , i hope you ascend with @Lars LEANMAXX GUIDE (READ IT ITS TOP NOTCH)
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, sure always happy to help


----------



## Laikyn (Jun 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I worked and saved, working multiple remote contracts from home.


What job did u work


----------



## rightfulcel (Jun 14, 2022)

Im happy for you but kind of jealous at the same time


----------



## Lycan (Jun 14, 2022)

lifefuel


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 14, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> What job did u work



I work in finance/accounts, during the corona lockdown alot of people got to work from home. Then I just got multiple roles during this.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jun 19, 2022)

how is recovery/swelling from jaw implants going so far bro? are you still gonna release the video on that too?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 19, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> how is recovery/swelling from jaw implants going so far bro? are you still gonna release the video on that too?


Hi bro yeah the recovery is alot better than jaw surgery. So far no signs of infection 

For the video Dr Ramieri is making it, I think the guy who does his video editing ect is on holiday so there may be a delay


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 22, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> how is recovery/swelling from jaw implants going so far bro? are you still gonna release the video on that too?



Hi bro, I updated with a video update. Sorry it's a little brief.


----------



## Improver (Jun 22, 2022)

Release the after implants pics bro!


----------



## CristianT (Jun 22, 2022)

You look much better in motion than pics tbh. Also masive halo that I can see your incisive teeth when you talk. People really underestimate little things like this one.

Also Ramieri seems transparent, like no result is perfect and he is right... Also you cant simulate soft tissue and so on. Nice video!


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Jun 23, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I updated with a video update. Sorry it's a little brief.



You look incredibly natural in motion, a stark contrast against filler patients, who always look weird in motion to me. Even after reading PSL forums and many studies about surgeries for a year, I would never think you had surgery done without reading this thread. Can't wait to see how well the jaw implants turn out. My most sincere congratulations!


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 23, 2022)

Looking good bro but your voice sounds so low t.

Tbh looking at you post surgery you’d think you’d have a moderately deep voice. Sean o’ pry sydrome.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 23, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> *22.06.22 Update: Just had my jaw implants put in. Short video to follow as agreed. Hope to have final results out in a few months 💪*
> 
> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty, custom infraorbital malar implants and an extended jaw implant in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marianetti.
> 
> ...



Indian doctors do not provide Infra orbital implant. They use bulky cheek implants


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 23, 2022)

What's your opinion on Medphor implant under eyes? @Gaia262


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 23, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> What's your opinion on Medphor implant under eyes? @Gaia262



Peek is the best imo it simulates bond very well.

Medpor I heard is extremely difficult to remove and I wouldn't want that near my eye.


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 23, 2022)

From balding 30 year old curry with an overbite to 20 year old ambiguous prettyboy


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 23, 2022)

If you were to do just a BSSO to fix an overbite for example how much does it cost performed by Dr Ramier?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 23, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> If you were to do just a BSSO to fix an overbite for example how much does it cost performed by Dr Ramier?



A bsso on it's own , I'm too sure of the costs. The bimax and genio was €15k. You could drop an email I'm sure he can give a quote.

Tbh, its always best to move both jaws not just one.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jun 23, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> A bsso on it's own , I'm too sure of the costs. The bimax and genio was €15k. You could drop an email I'm sure he can give a quote.
> 
> Tbh, its always best to move both jaws not just one.


Gaia u look great in this vid. Easily one of the best transformations we've seen on here and to have it so comprehensively recorded is really a privilege to watch. Hats off to u and ramieri for this.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jun 23, 2022)

But tell ramieri to stop maskfrauding. We get it he got a mogger eye-area🙄🙄


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 23, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> But tell ramieri to stop maskfrauding. We get it he got a mogger eye-area🙄🙄





Boldandbeautiful said:


> Gaia u look great in this vid. Easily one of the best transformations we've seen on here and to have it so comprehensively recorded is really a privilege to watch. Hats off to u and ramieri for this.



Thanks bro  .


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 23, 2022)

CristianT said:


> You look much better in motion than pics tbh. Also masive halo that I can see your incisive teeth when you talk. People really underestimate little things like this one.
> 
> Also Ramieri seems transparent, like no result is perfect and he is right... Also you cant simulate soft tissue and so on. Nice video!





NegativeNorwood said:


> You look incredibly natural in motion, a stark contrast against filler patients, who always look weird in motion to me. Even after reading PSL forums and many studies about surgeries for a year, I would never think you had surgery done without reading this thread. Can't wait to see how well the jaw implants turn out. My most sincere congratulations!





RecessedChinCel said:


> Looking good bro but your voice sounds so low t.
> 
> Tbh looking at you post surgery you’d think you’d have a moderately deep voice. Sean o’ pry sydrome.





6ft4 said:


> From balding 30 year old indian with an overbite to 20 year old ambiguous prettyboy



Thanks guys, I really appreciate everyone's feedback, I might not ascend but the journey has been everything 💪


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 23, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate everyone's feedback, I might not ascend but the journey has been everything 💪


I’m genuinely happy for you man. I hope your implants go well for you. 

Always lifefuel seeing blackpilled ascensions such as yours. Wishing the best for you


----------



## Scorpioned (Jun 23, 2022)

What do you think about pmma for zygos?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 23, 2022)

Scorpioned said:


> What do you think about pmma for zygos?


Hi bro, not sure of pmma, but peek implants were amazing.


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 23, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> From balding 30 year old curry with an overbite to 20 year old ambiguous prettyboy


It's the melanin protection from the sun
Many ethnics can age well but most go bald or grow long beards after 25
Ethnic women though look quite imo. People here thought my 27yo cousin was 20.


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2022)

You look younger in the video. Face looks more firm and sharp. Your under eyes have improved too. They no longer have that tired look to them. Overall your surgery was a success imo.


----------



## Patient A (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## PunishedDollcel (Jun 24, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> The only way to leave this forum is by achieving chad or chadlite level. Otherwise you will be invisible to attractive girls and waste your life here, even with 5 surgeries under your belt.


I'm invisible to fucking LTBs


----------



## coke (Jun 25, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate everyone's feedback, I might not ascend but the journey has been everything 💪


You already have ascended brother, your personality has shifted, you look more confident, and you're looking great so far, all that was necessary was a little more on the jaw and you've got it done now! COMPLETE. Already ascended more than anyone here, buddy.


----------



## coke (Jun 25, 2022)

Just from clicking at a literal random face angle in the (before Bimax surgery) video, and then the update 6 months later on you talking about your Jaw Implant, you can already see a healthier/better looking individual. This is from unfrauded, random seconds in motion.

You've already ascended my guy, and the jaw implant is just the finishing touch. The confidence is already noticeable and how much happier you are

Edit: It looks like I've taken the first guy, and stuck the Hollywood FaceApp Filter on him.


----------



## Cope (Jun 30, 2022)

Just saw this on insta:





Watch this story by Dott. Valerio Ramieri, MD, PhD on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com





Video before link expires:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Absolutely insane, you look way younger now.


----------



## AnonWillow (Jul 3, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Thanks mate, you're a looksmaxing inspiration bhai, I'll try to be as detailed as you with my surgeries, expect for the video I'm too high inhib for that
> 
> The fact that Ramieri does peek implants and I personally saw some 3d models with screws on on this table (meaning the guy wanted implants after bimax) makes me think Ramieri could actually do both my osteotomy and implants, and I don't need to travel to USA (even if he sounded very conservative about it)


Did you have a consult/inquire about infraorbital implants at all? I feel like it's much harder to find a surgeon to do those + jaw surgery.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 3, 2022)

AnonWillow said:


> Did you have a consult/inquire about infraorbital implants at all? I feel like it's much harder to find a surgeon to do those + jaw surgery.



I did request it, it's basically a staple now in Dr Ramieri's "face makeovers".


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jul 4, 2022)

Cope said:


> Just saw this on insta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HTN imo


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I did request it, it's basically a staple now in Dr Ramieri's "face makeovers".


How much did he charge for infra and does he do custom ?
Thinking of it ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Cope said:


> Just saw this on insta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute insane ascension ngl. But muh surgery is a meme btw


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> How much did he charge for infra and does he do custom ?
> Thinking of it ngl.



Thanks bro, I paid €5k euros. 

I think it's alot more now after the demand from this thread 😕


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro, I paid €5k euros.
> 
> I think it's alot more now after the demand from this thread 😕


I see. And is it supposed to last forever basically ? How long does it take to see final results? 
And yours were just for the orbital vectors not for tightening lower eyelids right?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I see. And is it supposed to last forever basically ? How long does it take to see final results?
> And yours were just for the orbital vectors not for tightening lower eyelids right?



Yeah it's a lifetime, tbh it's quite q quick recovery but it's always good to say 3 months.

Mine covered part of the infraorbital area it didn't cover the orbital floor.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah it's a lifetime, tbh it's quite q quick recovery but it's always good to say 3 months.
> 
> Mine covered part of the infraorbital area it didn't cover the orbital floor.
> 
> View attachment 1764279


Lets say if it infects you can only go to ramieri right to fix it ? Hopefully never. Its what scares me ngl. But props to do it i need it too to be fully ascended but a custom one to the orbital floor - you also need it imo


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Lets say if it infects you can only go to ramieri right to fix it ? Hopefully never. Its what scares me ngl. But props to do it i need it too to be fully ascended but a custom one to the orbital floor - you also need it imo



It's best to stay a few weeks nearby incase any problems, but the infraorbital malar implants are less prone to infection imo. I wouldn't worry tbh.


----------



## wollet2 (Jul 4, 2022)

Your eye area looks very good


----------



## AnonWillow (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I did request it, it's basically a staple now in Dr Ramieri's "face makeovers".


You wouldn't know if he'd go as for as any supraorbital/brow implants as well? I feel I need zygo/brow ridge projection as well. Not sure if there is a better surgeon to look into for multiple procedures around the orbital region, and potentially just go with Ramieri for jaw surgery.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2022)

AnonWillow said:


> You wouldn't know if he'd go as for as any supraorbital/brow implants as well? I feel I need zygo/brow ridge projection as well. Not sure if there is a better surgeon to look into for multiple procedures around the orbital region, and potentially just go with Ramieri for jaw surgery.



It good to consult with at least 3 maxfacs to see who you feel comfortable with. You can drop Dr Ramieri an email with your pictures and see his thoughts but I don't think he will do those kind of implants.

I can also see how I can help advise I wouldn't push you to have unnecessary surgeries.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 4, 2022)

@Gaia262 i am so fucking pissed man wig costs 2k dollars annually and i only make 300 dollars annually


----------



## AnonWillow (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> It good to consult with at least 3 maxfacs to see who you feel comfortable with. You can drop Dr Ramieri an email with your pictures and see his thoughts but I don't think he will do those kind of implants.
> 
> I can also see how I can help advise I wouldn't push you to have unnecessary surgeries.


I'm in talks with Eppley atm, but it seems like he is trying to speedrun me into a surgery(wanted me to book a date+deposit for infra implants before even seeing CT scan results first lol). Is there any means I could PM you? My discord is Islands#9996.


----------



## Beastimmung (Jul 4, 2022)

Get voice deepening surgery tbh


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2022)

AnonWillow said:


> I'm in talks with Eppley atm, but it seems like he is trying to speedrun me into a surgery(wanted me to book a date+deposit for infra implants before even seeing CT scan results first lol). Is there any means I could PM you? My discord is Islands#9996.



Sure, not sure why it doesn't allow new users to pm me, I will pm you.

Never let a surgeon push you into surgeries Especially Dr Eppley. Only when you are ready and fully informed should you make your move.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

Cope said:


> Just saw this on insta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a nice eye area tbh @Gaia262


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 4, 2022)

That surgery took 10 years of age off your face.


----------



## LebenistneHure (Jul 5, 2022)

Bro, love the results, and I'm planning on having surgery with Ramieri once I start making some bang. One question though, I see you quoted the price for the custom infra-malar peeks at €5000, but I got quoted €9000k by the doctor. I assume he reduced the price due to you having multiple procedures with him? Cheers


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 5, 2022)

LebenistneHure said:


> Bro, love the results, and I'm planning on having surgery with Ramieri once I start making some bang. One question though, I see you quoted the price for the custom infra-malar peeks at €5000, but I got quoted €9000k by the doctor. I assume he reduced the price due to you having multiple procedures with him? Cheers



Thanks bro, Yeah I had it combination with other procedures so it was cheaper. But he has increased his prices due to them demand from this thread.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jul 5, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro, Yeah I had it combination with other procedures so it was cheaper. But he has increased his prices due to them demand from this thread.


He better give you a fucking discount on the implants after all the free publicity you've given him. 

And, as always, mirin you, you're a legend man.


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 6, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> *22.06.22 Update: Just had my jaw implants put in. Hope to have final results out in a few months. We will all make it  💪*
> 
> I recently underwent double jaw surgery, genioplasty, rhinoplasty, custom infraorbital malar implants and an extended jaw implant in Italy with Dr Ramieri and Dr Marianetti.
> 
> ...



Great results man. You should get LL now!


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Jul 8, 2022)

you look great bro. What pain meds did he give you, oxys?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 8, 2022)

Daenerys said:


> you look great bro. What pain meds did he give you, oxys?



Thanks bro, it was the hospital that gave me pain meds through IV. I'm not sure of the name.


----------



## Foreverbrad (Jul 13, 2022)

It seems like I am looking at very similar surgeries right now to the ones you had. Originally I planned on getting my surgery done in two phases - osteomies first and implants second - but my financial situation is a lot worse now due to the market crash and I am trying to assess what can be achieved in a single operation.

Did you get the jaw implants in a second phase because it was not possible to add them during the first operation, or because you did not realise that you wanted them until after the first operation? 

I can see that they are very long and pass over the BSSO cut. Did you discuss any other options?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 13, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> It seems like I am looking at very similar surgeries right now to the ones you had. Originally I planned on getting my surgery done in two phases - osteomies first and implants second - but my financial situation is a lot worse now due to the market crash and I am trying to assess what can be achieved in a single operation.
> 
> Did you get the jaw implants in a second phase because it was not possible to add them during the first operation, or because you did not realise that you wanted them until after the first operation?
> 
> I can see that they are very long and pass over the BSSO cut. Did you discuss any other options?



Hi bro, I wanted them the same time but at the time Dr Ramieri said for us to see how it looks first as it was an extensive surgical plan as it was. To be honest it was fair thing to say.

This is probably best, you may feel you do not want jaw implants after bone surgery. Also it allows to fine tune any issues such as assymetry after surgery. Also I wouldn't want to deal with an infection near the bsso cut.

One user recently did say to me when he spoke to him recently it is possible to jaw implants at the same time as bsso , it will just require a bit more planning. So I think he is now more open to the idea.


----------



## oldslapcel (Jul 13, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I wanted them the same time but at the time Dr Ramieri said for us to see how it looks first as it was an extensive surgical plan as it was. To be honest it was fair thing to say.
> 
> This is probably best, you may feel you do not want jaw implants after bone surgery. Also it allows to fine tune any issues such as assymetry after surgery. Also I wouldn't want to deal with an infection near the bsso cut.
> 
> One user recently did say to me when he spoke to him recently it is possible to jaw implants at the same time as bsso , it will just require a bit more planning. So I think he is now more open to the idea.


Congrats on the ascension brother. 

One question, did Ramieri explain you the lifelong mantainance of infra orbital implants? Do you need revision or checkups every 5 years or its just done forever? I am always scared to implant my face and then years later when Ramieri isnt even available having issues and end up with fucked up botched face


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 13, 2022)

oldslapcel said:


> Congrats on the ascension brother.
> 
> One question, did Ramieri explain you the lifelong mantainance of infra orbital implants? Do you need revision or checkups every 5 years or its just done forever? I am always scared to implant my face and then years later when Ramieri isnt even available having issues and end up with fucked up botched face



Thanks bro, I don't think he mentioned the implant longevity, but I am pretty sure it's for life. The material is peek and it's screwed down.


----------



## Jade (Jul 14, 2022)

oldslapcel said:


> Congrats on the ascension brother.
> 
> One question, did Ramieri explain you the lifelong mantainance of infra orbital implants? Do you need revision or checkups every 5 years or its just done forever? I am always scared to implant my face and then years later when Ramieri isnt even available having issues and end up with fucked up botched face


PEEK, UHMWPE or any other polymer base material will outlast you for 1000 years at least.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 14, 2022)

OP how do you afford all these surgeries? What do you do for a living without too much detail?


----------



## Mike141 (Jul 14, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> OP how do you afford all these surgeries? What do you do for a living without too much detail?


jus don’t be a poorcel theory


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 14, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> OP how do you afford all these surgeries? What do you do for a living without too much detail



Hi bro, I work multiple contracts remotely in accounts/finance 💪


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I work multiple contracts remotely in accounts/finance 💪


Absolutely miring and in awe of your work ethic/IQ/neurotransmitters. Will be one of the biggest ascensions on this forum that started from a weak base. I once passed out from getting a deep finger cut, could never go under surgery 

add facial fat reduction after the implants and u will have chad Jaws 🦈


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 19, 2022)

Patient A said:


>



What kind of imaging is this?


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 19, 2022)

Patient A said:


>



What kind of imaging is this?


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey @Gaia262 do you know if Ramieri corrects if he gives you chimp lip? Or if things don't go according to plan? Also when do you plan to post your updated photos bro


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 20, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> Hey @Gaia262 do you know if Ramieri corrects if he gives you chimp lip? Or if things don't go according to plan? Also when do you plan to post your updated photos bro



Hi bro, I hope to have updated photos/videos in around 2 months just want to make sure swelling has all come down 

Regarding the revision policies, it's best to confirm with him beforehand , but he definitely does his best to prevent things like chimp limp or infections.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 20, 2022)

@Gaia262 can you post pictures of your PEEK jaw implants you've done after bimax?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> @Gaia262 can you post pictures of your PEEK jaw implants you've done after bimax?



sure


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> sure



You got pics of your actual face yet bro or will you post when swelling has dropped a bit?

Really curious to see it! Please tag me when you do bro!


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> You got pics of your actual face yet bro or will you post when swelling has dropped a bit?
> 
> Really curious to see it! Please tag me when you do bro!



Hi bro still a bit swollen hopefully will have pics out in 2 months time. Also Dr Ramieri is bringing in a professional videographer, so hope to have a well made video for you guys (no frauding or editing)


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 20, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro still a bit swollen hopefully will have pics out in 2 months time. Also Dr Ramieri is bringing in a professional videographer, so hope to have a well made video for you guys (no frauding or editing)


How you feeling with the results as they are so far, you think you'll be pretty satisfied with the result?

Can't wait for the video bro


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 20, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> How you feeling with the results as they are so far, you think you'll be pretty satisfied with the result?
> 
> Can't wait for the video bro



Yeah I feel great with the results so far.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jul 21, 2022)

@Gaia262 Tag me personally once the swelling is all done, this is great motivation to see surgeries that aren't botched, I wish you so much luck in your looksmaxxing journey bro!


----------



## nanasky (Jul 27, 2022)

Did the original Bimax with Ramieri leave scars??


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 27, 2022)

nanasky said:


> Did the original Bimax with Ramieri leave scars??



Hi bro, no it didnt leave any scars everything was done inter-orally.


----------



## bossman (Jul 27, 2022)

As I've said before, I'm very happy for you and your improvements are a great inspiration to us all.

Apologies if you've stated this elsewhere, but how long was the whole process from contacting Ramieri initially, to actually having surgery. How long after that was the implants procedure done?

Thanks you for everything you've done for the community, it's extremely kind of you to continue to answer our questions and share your knowledge.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 27, 2022)

bossman said:


> As I've said before, I'm very happy for you and your improvements are a great inspiration to us all.
> 
> Apologies if you've stated this elsewhere, but how long was the whole process from contacting Ramieri initially, to actually having surgery. How long after that was the implants procedure done?
> 
> Thanks you for everything you've done for the community, it's extremely kind of you to continue to answer our questions and share your knowledge.



Thanks bro  , mine was quite long as i had to undergo a year of pre-surgical orthodontics, if you are a surgery first candidate it can be done in like a month. The implants can take like a month to be printed.

I did my jaw implants roughly 9 months post op.


----------



## bossman (Jul 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro  , mine was quite long as i had to undergo a year of pre-surgical orthodontics, if you are a surgery first candidate it can be done in like a month. The implants can take like a month to be printed.
> 
> I did my jaw implants roughly 9 months post op.


My ortho was going to do an extraction and then covid hit, treatments over now so rip me.

I remember seeing that you were planning on getting IV Glutathione on your signature, did you ever go through with that? If so I'd love to know where.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 27, 2022)

bossman said:


> My ortho was going to do an extraction and then covid hit, treatments over now so rip me.
> 
> I remember seeing that you were planning on getting IV Glutathione on your signature, did you ever go through with that? If so I'd love to know where.



I bought the glutathione +vit c injections and did it for 5 weeks and saw zero difference. If you inject it into the muscle its a very painful injection. I also lab tested it and it was real. Personally , I would not do it and prioritise other areas of looksmaxxing.


----------



## chemosh (Jul 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I bought the glutathione +vit c injections and did it for 5 weeks and saw zero difference. If you inject it into the muscle its a very painful injection. I also lab tested it and it was real. Personally , I would not do it and prioritise other areas of looksmaxxing.


Did you get nerve damage on mandible?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 27, 2022)

chemosh said:


> Did you get nerve damage on mandible?



I had a full recovery, I have full motor and sensory nerve function. Quite a miracle considering all the surgeries I had .


----------



## Corleone (Jul 28, 2022)

Do you already have a date for the jaw implant surgery? Wishing you the best


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 28, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Do you already have a date for the jaw implant surgery? Wishing you the best



Thanks bro, I had it roughly 6 weeks ago. Hoping to have a video out in a few weeks time just waiting for the swelling to come down a bit more.


----------



## Corleone (Jul 28, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro, I had it roughly 6 weeks ago. Hoping to have a video out in a few weeks time just waiting for the swelling to come down a bit more.


Oh i didn‘t know you already went through with it, can‘t wait for the result. Big inspiration


----------



## Silver (Jul 28, 2022)

How's your occlusion now? Did you experience any relapse?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 28, 2022)

Silver said:


> How's your occlusion now? Did you experience any relapse?



No relapse. I have a class 1 bite. I'm still undergoing orthodontics to fine tune a few things


----------



## 5ft1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I bought the glutathione +vit c injections and did it for 5 weeks and saw zero difference. If you inject it into the muscle its a very painful injection. I also lab tested it and it was real. Personally , I would not do it and prioritise other areas of looksmaxxing.


5 weeks isn’t enough to see results I believe. If you ever try again I’d recommend oral gluta since its bioavailability isn’t much lower than IV (in its lliposmal or SALG form) and it’s cheaper


----------



## Silver (Jul 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No relapse. I have a class 1 bite. I'm still undergoing orthodontics to fine tune a few things


Has your occlusion been stable the entire post-op period or have you noticed any changes? Could you elab on what you're fine tuning?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 29, 2022)

Silver said:


> Has your occlusion been stable the entire post-op period or have you noticed any changes? Could you elab on what you're fine tuning?



Yeah there was quite a bit of instability . I had an open bite form on the sides and slight issues with the bite. 

The orthodontics is just moving everything in the position it needs to be.

You will need orthodontics to ofset any of these problems.


----------



## Silver (Jul 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah there was quite a bit of instability . *I had an open bite form on the sides and slight issues with the bite*.
> 
> The orthodontics is just moving everything in the position it needs to be.
> 
> You will need orthodontics to ofset any of these problems.


Damn.... 

How is the occlusion coming together now though, is the open bite closed or still some to go? Is Dr. Ramieri aware of the malocclusion?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 29, 2022)

Silver said:


> Damn....
> 
> How is the occlusion coming together now though, is the open bite closed or still some to go? Is Dr. Ramieri aware of the malocclusion?



Yeah it's no issue, it will be fixed with orthodontics a few more months and it's good.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jul 29, 2022)

excited for the jaw implant update vid


----------



## Swee98 (Jul 31, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, I work multiple contracts remotely in accounts/finance 💪


Great thread men and nice improvement IMO.

Did you learned the necessary skills in Uni or via courses, do you need need programming skills in your job?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jul 31, 2022)

where is your before and after of the implants? all your videos on it are private


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I had a full recovery, I have full motor and sensory nerve function. Quite a miracle considering all the surgeries I had .


I’m glad that all went well and you are happy with results. 

Hoping you can move on now and have a great life. Best of luck


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 19, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> *31.07.2022 Update: I have Journalists/TV producers seeing this thread and constantly contacting me and Dr Ramieri to work together and I am not interested in doing any of that.*


what?


----------



## Djaniw (Aug 27, 2022)

Definitely making the right move not co-operating with the journalists. They are fucking vultures without a microgram of ethics or integrity between them. They will rip you to shreds if you engage with them, I guarantee it.

Hope the recovery is going well brother, you're one of the best we have in the community.


----------



## totalretard (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi dude. First of all you're very brave, I would also need a surgery like this but I'm scared to go through the whole process and I've been wrapping my head around it since a week or so. 

I wanted to ask you the following things : how much time did you have to stay in Rome? How did you spend your days when you were completely swollen? Is the recovery very limiting or you can keep living your life normally?


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 14, 2022)

totalretard said:


> Hi dude. First of all you're very brave, I would also need a surgery like this but I'm scared to go through the whole process and I've been wrapping my head around it since a week or so.
> 
> I wanted to ask you the following things : how much time did you have to stay in Rome? How did you spend your days when you were completely swollen? Is the recovery very limiting or you can keep living your life normally?



Thanks bro, I stayed 4 weeks but if it's just a bimax then 2 weeks is enough.

I work remotely so worked on my laptop whilst swollen. Also braught my ps4 with me so just played some old games.

Really important to have an air bnb with a kitchen.

I wouldn't go out in public unless food shopping due to swelling. Basically you are house bound for a long time.

Expect not to return to normality for 3 months, safely 6 months to be honest.


----------



## totalretard (Sep 14, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Thanks bro, I stayed 4 weeks but if it's just a bimax then 2 weeks is enough.
> 
> I work remotely so worked on my laptop whilst swollen. Also braught my ps4 with me so just played some old games.
> 
> ...


My god 6 months is an eternity. I really don't know what to do..


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 14, 2022)

totalretard said:


> My god 6 months is an eternity. I really don't know what to do..


6 months to work on side hustle, read books etc


----------



## metagross (Sep 17, 2022)

Any updates on the final result yet?


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 18, 2022)

metagross said:


> Any updates on the final result yet?


Hi bro, will post a video next month, just want to to make Sure the swelling is gone as much as possible.

Also the plan so far is to shoot that video with Dr Ramieri on the 25th November. That will be the real final results.

Also will most likely reupload my original videos and descriptions aswell.


----------



## re_born (Sep 18, 2022)

Brb using imagination


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (Sep 19, 2022)

dani500 said:


> Le fort 1 7mm with parallel impaction, bsso rotation (no setback) with genioplasty.
> View attachment 1660869
> 
> Im swollen as hell at le fort 1 area so it doesnt make sense to do any comparisons now tbh.
> Chin is only non swollen part so looks recessed right now. But I plan on doing further genio if it stays like this ( but it wont).


No genioplasty in the end, I asked the surgeon. 5months post op.




I just need to leanmaxx rn im skinnyfat. But it was worth it. Good luck boyos.
Before:




*Again: sorry OP for using your thread for this, im just lazy to make my own thread. *


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 26, 2022)

dani500 said:


> No genioplasty in the end, I asked the surgeon. 5months post op.
> View attachment 1875131
> 
> I just need to leanmaxx rn im skinnyfat. But it was worth it. Good luck boyos.
> ...


who was your surgeon


----------



## Deleted member 9405 (Sep 27, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> who was your surgeon


Some random nibba from local hospital. He works in public healthcare (non-accessable to foreigners). Dr.Robert Cerović




Also one of his results.


----------



## Marco Polo (Sep 27, 2022)

dani500 said:


> No genioplasty in the end, I asked the surgeon. 5months post op.
> View attachment 1875131
> 
> I just need to leanmaxx rn im skinnyfat. But it was worth it. Good luck boyos.
> ...


Underbite?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 16, 2022)

i wouldn't mind if you made a thread about how each procedure impacted your face, what you think was most worth it, and overall just give your thoughts on the transformation


----------



## CristianT (Oct 17, 2022)

How are your implants look now? @Gaia262 Do you have more angularity now ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 17, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> i wouldn't mind if you made a thread about how each procedure impacted your face, what you think was most worth it, and overall just give your thoughts on the transformation



A good idea, I'm making a professional video on the 30th November for this Forum, but i could also make another video, just explaining my after thoughts (its very positive), I could also ask Dr Ramieri to create an indepth video on how he plans "face makeovers" and how he harmonises each individual feature.



CristianT said:


> How are your implants look now? @Gaia262 Do you have more angularity now ?



Hi bro, yeah its coming together really well now, most of the swelling is coming down. Plan on making an update video on Friday 21st, would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> A good idea, I'm making a professional video on the 30th November for this Forum, but i could also make another video, just explaining my after thoughts (its very positive), I could also ask Dr Ramieri to create an indepth video on how he plans "face makeovers" and how he harmonises each individual feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro, yeah its coming together really well now, most of the swelling is coming down. Plan on making an update video on Friday 21st, would be interested in your thoughts.


@Gaia262 have you got yourself back out there in the world

How do women and people treat you? Started dating or anything yet??


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 17, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> @Gaia262 have you got yourself back out there in the world
> 
> How do women and people treat you? Started dating or anything yet??



Hi bro, yeah it's been amazing to be honest. But I will need to create a more in-depth thread to explain.

Overall very positive. How people treat you is directly correlated to your looks, But it's not everything its just one factor.

To be honest the journey has been the incredible part, in terms of effort, the support recieved from you guys, the effort Dr Ramieri and his team put in, the messages I recieve from you guys how much it has helped you. Gives me alot of happiness bro.

Im not really interested in slaying bro, im more interested in starting a business/investments.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, yeah it's been amazing to be honest. But I will need to create a more in-depth thread to explain.
> 
> Overall very positive. How people treat you is directly correlated to your looks, But it's not everything its just one factor.
> 
> ...


Love to hear it brother, glad things are improving for you!!

Course bro slaying gets old very quick, but being in a good ltr or just one girl you see once a week or soemthing will be good for you

That's awesome you should meet her


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Im not really interested in slaying bro, im more interested in starting a business/investments.


Sounds like giga cope. You went through all the pain time and money invested just to "not be interested in slaying" and wanting to "start a business"? Subhuman creatures can start highly successful businesses. Something is wrong here.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 17, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> A good idea, I'm making a professional video on the 30th November for this Forum, but i could also make another video, just explaining my after thoughts (its very positive), I could also ask Dr Ramieri to create an indepth video on how he plans "face makeovers" and how he harmonises each individual feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro, yeah its coming together really well now, most of the swelling is coming down. Plan on making an update video on Friday 21st, would be interested in your thoughts.


that would be great. looking forward for both if possible, im not the only one that would like that since we dont have the kind of knowledge that a surgeon has.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 17, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Sounds like giga cope. You went through all the pain time and money invested just to "not be interested in slaying" and wanting to "start a business"? Subhuman creatures can start highly successful businesses. Something is wrong here.


He’s probably still not really at the looks level to slay but he’s at the looks level to get a decent gf and get treated well by people generally which is still a massive improvement in quality of life


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> He’s probably still not really at the looks level to slay but he’s at the looks level to get a decent gf and get treated well by people generally which is still a massive improvement in quality of life


yeah true, but it sounds like he will not take the effort of approaching and hustling with game. First you need the looks and then you need game+hustlers mentality. If you are real chad you can maybe skip the game and just exist.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Oct 17, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Sounds like giga cope. You went through all the pain time and money invested just to "not be interested in slaying" and wanting to "start a business"? Subhuman creatures can start highly successful businesses. Something is wrong here.


Increased life span with surgery


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Oct 17, 2022)

Way better, but you still pay the curry tax -3 points. But you ascended


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 17, 2022)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> Way better, but you still pay the curry tax -3 points. But you ascended


God I love my jaw implants best thing I ever did


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Oct 17, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Guess


Because your proportions are way off. You overdid it. You fucked up.


----------



## coke (Oct 17, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Sounds like giga cope. You went through all the pain time and money invested just to "not be interested in slaying" and wanting to "start a business"? Subhuman creatures can start highly successful businesses. Something is wrong here.


Some of us aren't doing this for girls but doing this for ourselves. I've slept with girls, I've had fun with girls. I'm now in my mid 20's and want to focus on pursuing my band/business'. I'm getting Jaw Surgery done as soon as my life is together because my upper/lower jaw are recessive and 2 maxillofacial surgeons have told me I'd benefit from Bimax. I'm happy with frontal, just want my side profile to look better. For me. 

This dude is the same, he's not doing it for girls, that's just an added perk, don't go chasing. If you're fixing your face solely to attract women you'll be very upset when you hit the real world. Yes, people will treat you better, yes you'll be more confident, but do it for you not for irrelevant girls. That comes naturally.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 17, 2022)

coke said:


> Some of us aren't doing this for girls but doing this for ourselves. I've slept with girls, I've had fun with girls. I'm now in my mid 20's and want to focus on pursuing my band/business'. I'm getting Jaw Surgery done as soon as my life is together because my upper/lower jaw are recessive and 2 maxillofacial surgeons have told me I'd benefit from Bimax. I'm happy with frontal, just want my side profile to look better. For me.
> 
> This dude is the same, he's not doing it for girls, that's just an added perk, don't go chasing. If you're fixing your face solely to attract women you'll be very upset when you hit the real world. Yes, people will treat you better, yes you'll be more confident, but do it for you not for irrelevant girls. That comes naturally.


The only reason we are on this planet is reproduction and survival. If you are not doing every action in life to reproduce, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Licoice (Oct 17, 2022)

Yall am I bugging here or did OP go for subhuman to normie tier , yet everyone is acting like he's chadlite now ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 18, 2022)

Licoice said:


> Yall am I bugging here or did OP go for subhuman to normie tier , yet everyone is acting like he's chadlite now ?


Where did anyone claim that in the thread ?

Alos you say it like subhuman to HTN isn’t a massive improvement


----------



## Nims (Oct 18, 2022)

Licoice said:


> Yall am I bugging here or did OP go for subhuman to normie tier , yet everyone is acting like he's chadlite now ?


It was a massive improvement, it doesn't matter where op sits rating wise what matters is how much he ascended.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 18, 2022)

Nims said:


> It was a massive improvement, it doesn't matter where op sits rating wise what matters is how much he ascended.


If I have to play devil's advocate though, I think the overall change is being halo'ed a bit by other things he has done like that hair system. Also, old video was taken in slightly less favorable lighting. The improvement in his side and 3/4 are very impressive though. The only problem is his nose was botched with too much up turn. 

It is a solid ascension though. I see how he would be treated much better by society now. Unfortunately, his SMV is still low due to phenotype and height.


----------



## Nims (Oct 18, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> If I have to play devil's advocate though, I think the overall change is being halo'ed a bit by other things he has done like that hair system. Also, old video was taken in slightly less favorable lighting. The improvement in his side and 3/4 are very impressive though. The only problem is his nose was botched with too much up turn.


Yeah I see what you mean obviously op has had alot of work done, I havent looked at each surgery individually myself which op has had but I think the thread is more about the overall improvement in OPs appearance rather than anyone of his individual surgeries.



Pakicel said:


> It is a solid ascension though. I see how he would be treated much better by society now. Unfortunately, his SMV is still low due to phenotype and height.


Yeah unfortunately we are dealt a set of cards and can only do so much, but I think it really shows just how brave op is and its very admirable what he has done. Quite inspirationally and its one of the reasons why I myself am going through my own journey.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 18, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yeah I see what you mean obviously op has had alot of work done, I havent looked at each surgery individually myself which op has had but I think the thread is more about the overall improvement in OPs appearance rather than anyone of his individual surgeries.
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately we are dealt a set of cards and can only do so much, but I think it really shows just how brave op is and its very admirable what he has done. Quite inspirationally and its one of the reasons why I myself am going through my own journey.


OP is very resilient. I remember when he first posted his face on here. And one user told him he had a terrible ethnic phenotype and rated him 2 PSL. And immediately after surgery, people told him he looked like a tranny (because of swelling and the nose I guess).


----------



## Luis (Oct 22, 2022)

Amazing results; good job to Gaia and his surgeons, we could all hope to have such a result. +1.5 PSL? Worth it.

I'm interested in the breathing benefits, how do you feel Gaia? Better/deeper breathing?

I will also be investigating transverse expansion (palatial) prior to DJS for this reason alone.


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 22, 2022)

Luis said:


> Amazing results; good job to Gaia and his surgeons, we could all hope to have such a result. +1.5 PSL? Worth it.
> 
> I'm interested in the breathing benefits, how do you feel Gaia? Better/deeper breathing?
> 
> I will also be investigating transverse expansion (palatial) prior to DJS for this reason alone.



Thanks bro  breathing is better, i can run for longer distances without getting tired. 

Sleeping is roughly the same, but i didn't have sleep apnea/impairement before.


----------



## coke (Oct 22, 2022)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> yes because women don't fall for it. no one ascends with surgery. imagine believing you can fraud subhuman genetics with a few added millimeters on the mandible
> 
> true
> 
> because you can't "slay", women still aren't attracted to you


But you're a perma virgin, so you would say that.

Those with nice facial harmony having a little enhancement will be more appealing/hygienic looking. I've seen it first-hand. My cousin's life was saved thanks to a simple Rhinoplasty. My friend in school got his ears pinned back, god what a life saver. 

If you truly believe you can't make yourself look better with surgery, you're already beyond subhuman.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Oct 22, 2022)

coke said:


> But you're a perma virgin, so you would say that.
> 
> Those with nice facial harmony having a little enhancement will be more appealing/hygienic looking. I've seen it first-hand. My cousin's life was saved thanks to a simple Rhinoplasty. My friend in school got his ears pinned back, god what a life saver.
> 
> If you truly believe you can't make yourself look better with surgery, you're already beyond subhuman.


perma virgin is a user name  
If you truly believe you can make yourself look substantially better with surgery, you're already beyond subhuman and can't cope with it


----------



## coke (Oct 22, 2022)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> perma virgin is a user name
> If you truly believe you can make yourself look substantially better with surgery, you're already beyond subhuman and can't cope with it


It's the opposite. If you're someone like Marilyn Monroe who knows ''Wow, a rhinoplasty completes my look'' then go for if. If you're completely subhuman, no point wasting time on surgery, right? by your standards. 

I'm happy. I do good with girls, look good from the front, but it turns out both my upper/lower jaw are slightly recessive, I never really noticed it, I just figured I had a smallish jaw from the side. I play in a band and any image I receive of myself from my side profile I'm not all that keen on it, It doesn't look very masculine and looks quite anime-ish. Done some research, found out I'd benefit from Double Jaw Surgery, potentially minor jaw implants. 

Random added benefits, reduces any nasolabial fold, makes my jaw/angles look stronger, fuller lips and healthier appearance, better breathing in the future. 

Do I think the added extra bone will get me extra girls? Nope. Would I care? Nope. Do I know it'll make me look better? Absolutely. You can raise your eyes a bit and look better, you can grow your hair an inch and look better. Looks can change with the most minor of things. 

If you have a flaw and fix it, of-course you'll look better. If you go in with no research and just randomly get shit done, you could end up looking worse too. It's like saying if you draw a shitty circle and rub it out to draw a better one that it's never going to look any better, which is false. Progression and research can go a long way at making things look better.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 22, 2022)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> perma virgin is a user name
> If you truly believe you can make yourself look substantially better with surgery, you're already beyond subhuman and can't cope with it


It's wrong to say you can't look better with surgery. It just won't turn you into a slayer most of the time


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 26, 2022)

coke said:


> Some of us aren't doing this for girls but doing this for ourselves. I've slept with girls, I've had fun with girls. I'm now in my mid 20's and want to focus on pursuing my band/business'. I'm getting Jaw Surgery done as soon as my life is together because my upper/lower jaw are recessive and 2 maxillofacial surgeons have told me I'd benefit from Bimax. I'm happy with frontal, just want my side profile to look better. For me.
> 
> This dude is the same, he's not doing it for girls, that's just an added perk, don't go chasing. If you're fixing your face solely to attract women you'll be very upset when you hit the real world. Yes, people will treat you better, yes you'll be more confident, but do it for you not for irrelevant girls. That comes naturally.


I've noticed over the years this forum has become hyperfocused on slaying and stopped talking about the various other benefits that being good looking will give you.


----------



## coke (Oct 26, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> The only reason we are on this planet is reproduction and survival. If you are not doing every action in life to reproduce, you are doing it wrong.


There is no real meaning to life. Yes, having children and building a family is fantastic but in todays day and age you HAVE to work. If you can benefit your life by succeeding in your dream, you're winning. Look your best, be your best, work your hardest and let the women come naturally.

People here aren't mentally capable of dating. They watch too much porn and act like complete basement dwellers. They need to get life experience first, get some hobbies and then they will attract the women that naturally gravitate towards who they are.


----------



## coke (Oct 26, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> I've noticed over the years this forum has become hyperfocused on slaying and stopped talking about the various other benefits that being good looking will give you.


Exactly. Nice to see an intelligent user here. We're considered greycels for actually having experience and understanding. 

I'm here to look into jaw surgery to fix my recessive jaw, it's not super noticeable but still enough that I don't feel I look very masculine. I'm in my 20's, I don't want to be in my later 20's and 30's with a recessive jaw, it gets worse with age. 

I've had girls and I've never chased, the only ones I've seen chasing lose, and it's obvious why they are chasing.

Yes, if you look good you'll maybe have more of a chance at getting girls, but my god these people need to learn that they still need to work on fucking social skills lmao. Its so noticeable just how they type and talk about people. Looking better can open up other realms of possibilities just because an employer/friend or business owner thought you looked pretty swell that day. Looking better looks like you're more hygienic/athletic and in turn will work harder. My pencil neck friend struggles to find work despite having been in University for 3 years, specifically because his natural appearance makes him look weaker/less approachable and harder to work with.

People need to start utilising looks for other things, then the girls come naturally.


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 26, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yeah I see what you mean obviously op has had alot of work done, I havent looked at each surgery individually myself which op has had but I think the thread is more about the overall improvement in OPs appearance rather than anyone of his individual surgeries.
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately we are dealt a set of cards and can only do so much, but I think it really shows just how brave op is and its very admirable what he has done. Quite inspirationally and its one of the reasons why I myself am going through my own journey.


ascension or death


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 27, 2022)

coke said:


> It's the opposite. If you're someone like Marilyn Monroe who knows ''Wow, a rhinoplasty completes my look'' then go for if. If you're completely subhuman, no point wasting time on surgery, right? by your standards.
> 
> I'm happy. I do good with girls, look good from the front, but it turns out both my upper/lower jaw are slightly recessive, I never really noticed it, I just figured I had a smallish jaw from the side. I play in a band and any image I receive of myself from my side profile I'm not all that keen on it, It doesn't look very masculine and looks quite anime-ish. Done some research, found out I'd benefit from Double Jaw Surgery, potentially minor jaw implants.
> 
> ...


yea true tbh its either bimax or death


----------



## Prinz Eugen (Oct 27, 2022)

coke said:


> People need to start utilising looks for other things, then the girls come naturally.



no they don't lol, as a guy unlike you're a literal gigachad you will need to put in a lot of effort usually to get a decent girl.

Guys can never just sit back with girls unless they're the literal 1% top-smv-range of guys. You need to looksmax, go out there, approach, deal with rejection, socialize, improve your game. A chad just sitting in the corner, pretending he's too good to "chase girls" will always waste his potential and risks getting cucked by the nt normie who approaches with confidence and abundance.

Our libido is what pushes us men forward, don't pretend otherwise


----------



## coke (Oct 28, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> yea true tbh its either bimax or death


If you have a decent jaw and a slightly recessed chin, look into a genioplasty/chin wing. 

If you have a massive nose that you hate with a fantastic jaw, get a rhinoplasty. 

Most people are here because they had something they were insecure about, we should be helping each other fix those things like Gaia does for us. We shouldn't be trying to bring one another down, but the thing is, you'll always have those people who just want to melt and wallow, but they can't do it alone, they must bring down as many others as they can.

If you need Bimax, get bimax. It'll save you. Medically and aesthetically.


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 28, 2022)

coke said:


> If you have a decent jaw and a slightly recessed chin, look into a genioplasty/chin wing.
> 
> If you have a massive nose that you hate with a fantastic jaw, get a rhinoplasty.
> 
> ...


yea well I will be saved by ccwr trimax and ramus widening yea


----------



## coke (Oct 28, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> yea well I will be saved by ccwr trimax and ramus widening yea


I wish you the best of luck my friend!


----------



## your smile (Nov 4, 2022)

You are my hero! I will be forever grateful.


----------



## reallyuglyincel1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Op's facial harmony is off, I can't say how girls will react to that even with a significant improvement to his bone structure. He looks much better but I find it difficult to rate him. I would like to know how much of a difference surgeries have made to his life quality, how people in general treat him, how women treat him and whether he's desirable to women? @Gaia262 please let us know when you are online.


----------



## caveman (Nov 9, 2022)

no Pallet expansion beforehand for those lips tho????


----------



## skinnytwink (Nov 9, 2022)

is there a cost for hospital stay


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 10, 2022)

caveman said:


> no Pallet expansion beforehand for those lips tho????



No, my pallet was fine. 



skinnytwink said:


> is there a cost for hospital stay



You get like 2 or 3 days included. I paid a extra for 5 days just to make sure. 

You only need 2 or 3 days to be honest.


----------



## skinnytwink (Nov 10, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No, my pallet was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 or 3 included in the 15k-20k range yes?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 10, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> 2 or 3 included in the 15k-20k range yes?



Yes


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 26, 2022)

Gaia you get botched bro?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 27, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> Gaia you get botched bro?



No bro, just missed my flight to Italy to shoot the video. So had to reschedule


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No bro, just missed my flight to Italy to shoot the video. So had to reschedule


Did you have some dental issues prior to bimax? Can I get jaw surgery even if I have some dental issues, including missing teeth (3) and a bad corssbite? I'd do braces after anyway.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 27, 2022)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> Did you have some dental issues prior to bimax? Can I get jaw surgery even if I have some dental issues, including missing teeth (3) and a bad corssbite? I'd do braces after anyway.



Hi bro, my bite was good prior to surgery. Its just both my jaws were small. I had a clinical short face. 

There may be a pre-surgical orthodontic phase to move your teeth into the correct position for surgery. 

If its something you want to do, it would be best to get a cephalometric scan or a CBCT scan before consulting with a surgeon.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> No bro, just missed my flight to Italy to shoot the video. So had to reschedule


That's the worst, especially when u got a fandom to entertain lol. Hope it wasn't too expensive to re-book and glad your still going to go thru with it. What are your thoughts so far? Has it shaped the lower third or still getting use to the new look?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 27, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> That's the worst, especially when u got a fandom to entertain lol. Hope it wasn't too expensive to re-book and glad your still going to go thru with it. What are your thoughts so far? Has it shaped the lower third or still getting use to the new look?



It is what it is, I don't want to let you guys down. 

Dr Ramieri is covering all flights, hotel and other expenses for this.

I'm happy with the results it really is life changing. I have completely adapted to my new look.

My mind just thinks "this is what i was supposed to look like" basically just the "best version of my own self" which should be the outcome of reconstructive surgery.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> It is what it is, I don't want to let you guys down.
> 
> Dr Ramieri is covering all flights, hotel and other expenses for this.
> 
> ...


Wow that is good of Dr Ramieri. 

I would love to know details about difference in treatment from people, women etc. Do you plan on talking about this here?

Glad to hear it's all gone well mate.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> It is what it is, I don't want to let you guys down.
> 
> Dr Ramieri is covering all flights, hotel and other expenses for this.
> 
> ...


What are you getting done with Ramieri?

It's surprising he's covering your costs. Why would he do that?


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I'm happy with the results it really is life changing.








You deserve everything coming your way. Going into 2023 as a mogging machine bhai


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 27, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Wow that is good of Dr Ramieri.
> 
> I would love to know details about difference in treatment from people, women etc. Do you plan on talking about this here?
> 
> Glad to hear it's all gone well mate.



Thanks bro, Yeah its something I need to talk about as I know alot of people want to know this. I will need to make a really indepth report on this to give people real knowledge, but to sum it up you are essentially "levelled up"




RecessedSubhumanX said:


> What are you getting done with Ramieri?
> 
> It's surprising he's covering your costs. Why would he do that?



Dr Ramieri is very aware of this forum and receives huge demand from this thread. Alot of members on here are emailing him for consults and surgeries.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 27, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> View attachment 2014728
> 
> 
> You deserve everything coming your way. Going into 2023 as a mogging machine bhai



Thanks bro, i really appreciate it  it means alot.


----------



## Corleone (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Dr Ramieri is covering all flights, hotel and other expenses for this.


nvm read through the new posts of this thread.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Dec 27, 2022)

Which scans did rameiri require consultation phase? CBCT right?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 28, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Which scans did rameiri require consultation phase? CBCT right?



Hi bro, for jaw surgery a Cepholemetric is sufficient. I think a cbct is if you want to add implants.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Dec 28, 2022)

i am interested in the travel , did you need a visa ?
how long did you stay in italy?
did you have to travel each time for him to check up ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 28, 2022)

RecessedCel5 said:


> i am interested in the travel , did you need a visa ?
> how long did you stay in italy?
> did you have to travel each time for him to check up ?



I stayed for 4 weeks incase any issues happened, that wasn't necessary. 1-2 weeks is enough.

There was no need for a visa.

he does everything remotely so any issues can be resolved by skype/google meets. He gives his patients his personal whatsapp.


----------



## Deleted member 2413 (Dec 28, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> I stayed for 4 weeks incase any issues happened, that wasn't necessary. 1-2 weeks is enough.
> 
> There was no need for a visa.
> 
> he does everything remotely so any issues can be resolved by skype/google meets. He gives his patients his personal whatsapp.


thats interesting I thought stays took longer than that due to settling and stuff


----------



## reallyuglyincel1 (Dec 31, 2022)

He went from LTN to MTN imo
Actually nvm since he was already normie there's limited difference.


----------

